# training/exercise accountability thread



## cindy-e

Well, summer has been a challenge for me. After the half marathon, my training just disapated. not good. So I have decided I need some accountability. I am starting a thread where people can post what exercise they did in a day. If you feel so inclined, post the exercise you accomplish every day here. If you are not planning to exercise on a given day (maybe you only do it 3 days a week or what have you) you can post that too.

If nobody else uses the thread (and I hope you do, or I'll feel lonely. L!) then it will just be a place where I have to come and put in writing wether or not I exercised on a given day and what exercise I did. 

Hope to see you here,

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

*TUESDAY AUG. 24*​OK, so today was a 2 mile day. I am trying to run less milage but faster. I might go out and do more later. I just took a half hour before breakfast while most of the kids were still in bed and did what I could with it.  That way, if the day gets away from me, at least I did something.

Cindyc.


----------



## beewench

Today I walked on the treadmill for 25 minutes before work. After work I will run 3 miles and the lift weights for 20 minutes. 

Great thread! I will for sure be checking in! 

-=Sarah
www.beewenchfarm.blogspot.com


----------



## fostermomma

I did two hours of zumba yesterday and today. Later I plan on walking three miles.


----------



## CountryWannabe

Just found this board!! I have just started getting serious (again!! <groan>) about getting back to a correct weight and into shape. I am currently 179.5#, 5ft 1.5 inches and totally out of shape. Used to be that being younger compensated for all that but at 64 that no longer happens. 

So - last week DH and I joined our local town's equivalent of the Y. We are doing the Nautilus machines Monday, Wednesday and Friday with perhaps a walk on the treadmill if we have time, and Tuesday and Thursday we are doing the treadmill and swimming. On Wednesdays there is a Zumba class that I want to take, and Thursday is a belly dancing class - though I am not too sure of that one. I would love to try, but the thought of fat, old me gyrating around is not that appealing...

Anyway - today I walked on the treadmill for a mile at 3 mph. Then I went to the pool and swam almost 4 laps of side-stroke. I was puffing and panting after that so thought that I better quit while I was ahead. 

I am trying to keep my carbs and calories down, so hopefully all this will combine to make a fitter me over the long run.

Mary


----------



## cider

I'm getting back to running now that the heat is letting up a bit.

This morning I did 3 laps of my road, which is 2.4 miles, and finished up walking one lap.

Tonight I walk with my friend. We walk for an hour and 15 minutes most nights. It is exercise and talk therapy.


----------



## cindy-e

*Wed. Aug, 25*​
Walking 3 miles today. I went with my husband who really doesn't run, but I should make my calorie burn today anyway, which is nice. 

Cindyc.


----------



## DoubleBee

Yesterday I did my Curves work out, no time to walk or bike.
Today I biked a slow 3 miles, for 30 minutes. 
I'll be back to my normal routine tomorrow. 
Normal is either walk 2 miles (30 minutes) and bike 4 miles (30min), or Curves work out (30 minutes) and bike 4 miles, for an hour of exercise a day, and I take 1 day off per week.


----------



## cindy-e

*Thursday Aug. 26*​
I ran 1 mile trying to increase my speed. I walked one mile as a cool down. Then I will do more later, but I have a meeting in 30 min. and I need a shower, so I had to quit! L! 

HEY, Mammabooh, I ran a mile in 11.40 For me that is great! I hope I can work up to having that speed for the whole 5k distance. That is almost downright respectable. L! 

Cindyc.


----------



## CountryWannabe

Yesterday I did the Nautilus circuit followed by one mile on the treadmill.

Today I did 1.5 miles on the treadmill followed by 4 laps in the pool. That totally exhausted me, though.

Mary


----------



## cindy-e

*Friday Aug. 27*​
I walked 2 miles with my husband, who doesn't really run, and then I ran 1.2 miles. Kept my 11.40 pace! Very exciting for me.  I am happy. :sing:

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

*Sat, aug 28​*
Today is a rest day.

Cindyc.


----------



## mammabooh

cindy-e said:


> *Thursday Aug. 26*​HEY, Mammabooh, I ran a mile in 11.40 For me that is great! I hope I can work up to having that speed for the whole 5k distance. That is almost downright respectable. L!
> 
> Cindyc.


WooHoo!!!!!!


----------



## CountryWannabe

Saturday and Sunday I don't go to the gym. Today I went a bit later than usual, as DH is out of town and I was being lazy. I did pretty well, though a couple of the weights seemed heavier than last week <LOL> The walking is feeling a bit easier.

I may have to miss tomorrow (Tuesday) because I have to go out of town. Long round trip so I want to get off early. 

Mary


----------



## cindy-e

Well, Sunday is an off day. Yesterday I walked. Today, my husband was in a motorcycle accident. He is Ok, but he broke his clavicle. So I missed it today.

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Back to it after DH's motorcycle accident. I have been very involved with taking care of him. but he's doing great now and went back to work, so...

Today I ran 3 miles with the kids. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

40 or 45 min bike ride with the kids. ... can't remember which. I'd have to go back to daily mile to find out.  Oh well... that is close enough.

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Ran 3 miles today at a 12.40 pace! YAHOOOO!!!! Kids ran much faster than me. We are making progress. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cowboy joe

Half marathon yesterday. Slightly disappointed as I intended to run a full marathon but doc told me to stop running altogether ~7 weeks ago due to a nasty hip injury. Tried to run twice after that & really paid the price in pain. 

Still, trained too long & hard to miss out entirely so registered AMA (against medical advice) on Saturday for the half marathon on Sunday. Not my best pace but not having run for 6 full weeks figured just finishing was good enough. Hip is a bit sore today but feel fine otherwise. Lost 20 lbs during the 6 months of training...15-20 more to go. The celebratory pizza last night followed by Rocky Road ice cream probably didn't help but sometimes ya just gotta say what the heck. Figure I'll put in a few months of cross training before starting to train for another race. 

Glad to see that you're back at it Cindy. Are you planning to run another half marathon next year?


----------



## cindy-e

cowboy joe said:


> Half marathon yesterday. Slightly disappointed as I intended to run a full marathon but doc told me to stop running altogether ~7 weeks ago due to a nasty hip injury. Tried to run twice after that & really paid the price in pain.
> 
> Still, trained too long & hard to miss out entirely so registered AMA (against medical advice) on Saturday for the half marathon on Sunday. Not my best pace but not having run for 6 full weeks figured just finishing was good enough. Hip is a bit sore today but feel fine otherwise. Lost 20 lbs during the 6 months of training...15-20 more to go. The celebratory pizza last night followed by Rocky Road ice cream probably didn't help but sometimes ya just gotta say what the heck. Figure I'll put in a few months of cross training before starting to train for another race.
> 
> Glad to see that you're back at it Cindy. Are you planning to run another half marathon next year?


Training for the Seattle half in Nov. if I don't chicken out. LOTS of hills. It looks like San Francisco over there. It won't be too bad if the course runs mostly north to south/south to north, but the parts that go West to East... UG! Also, in Nov around here, you are pretty sure that it's gonna rain. L! But I'm doing the training program anyway (through parks and rec) to try to improve anyway. If nothing else, I will be ready for the race I did last year, and maybe finish in a more respectable time.  

Cindy


----------



## cindy-e

3 miles in 12.40 min per mile pace. WOW! That is exciting!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

cowboy joe said:


> Half marathon yesterday. Slightly disappointed as I intended to run a full marathon but doc told me to stop running altogether ~7 weeks ago due to a nasty hip injury. Tried to run twice after that & really paid the price in pain.
> 
> Still, trained too long & hard to miss out entirely so registered AMA (against medical advice) on Saturday for the half marathon on Sunday. Not my best pace but not having run for 6 full weeks figured just finishing was good enough. Hip is a bit sore today but feel fine otherwise. Lost 20 lbs during the 6 months of training...15-20 more to go. The celebratory pizza last night followed by Rocky Road ice cream probably didn't help but sometimes ya just gotta say what the heck. Figure I'll put in a few months of cross training before starting to train for another race.
> 
> Glad to see that you're back at it Cindy. Are you planning to run another half marathon next year?


Forgot to say way to go finishing in spite of the injury! Great job!

Cindyc.


----------



## cowboy joe

cindy-e said:


> Training for the Seattle half in Nov. if I don't chicken out. LOTS of hills. It looks like San Francisco over there. It won't be too bad if the course runs mostly north to south/south to north, but the parts that go West to East... UG! Also, in Nov around here, you are pretty sure that it's gonna rain. L! But I'm doing the training program anyway (through parks and rec) to try to improve anyway. If nothing else, I will be ready for the race I did last year, and maybe finish in a more respectable time.
> 
> Cindy


Hills...ugh! The course we ran was supposedly flat. By mile 7 you could here the cries of "oh no, not another hill!". Gets me wondering what a 'hilly' course looks like.:hrm:

Best of luck with your training!


----------



## cindy-e

today was another 3 miler. Everybody did well. The little boys kind of got distracted and so my time was off, but oh well. :0) At least we finished. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

cowboy joe said:


> Hills...ugh! The course we ran was supposedly flat. By mile 7 you could here the cries of "oh no, not another hill!". Gets me wondering what a 'hilly' course looks like.:hrm:
> 
> Best of luck with your training!


Hee hee....probably every race I've been in, I've reached the top of a hill and someone on the sidelines yelled out "it's all downhill from here!" But it never is. Another thing that cracks me up is when a race is billed as "gently rolling hills". That usually translates as "if you're prone to heart attacks, might want to skip this one".

I have not been holding myself accountable and did not train very well for the 10K I'm doing next week. I really wanted to better my time, just not bad enough to do the work. So now I'm looking ahead to a ten-miler at the end of October and am going to post here if that's okay with everybody. Kicks in the pants welcome.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Hee hee....probably every race I've been in, I've reached the top of a hill and someone on the sidelines yelled out "it's all downhill from here!" But it never is. Another thing that cracks me up is when a race is billed as "gently rolling hills". That usually translates as "if you're prone to heart attacks, might want to skip this one".
> 
> I have not been holding myself accountable and did not train very well for the 10K I'm doing next week. I really wanted to better my time, just not bad enough to do the work. So now I'm looking ahead to a ten-miler at the end of October and am going to post here if that's okay with everybody. Kicks in the pants welcome.


Yep. That is what this thread is for. If you post, we know that you did the work, if you didn't, we're gonna ask questions. :grin: Fully expect to get some pants kicking myself. 

My next race is the freedom 5k next sat. if my husband has recovered enough from his surgery for me to go. I hope to improve my time from my last 5k, and frankly, that is not hard!


----------



## JanS

Luckily I have a running partner who keeps me accountable for one good run on weekends. We did probably six miles today, not sure as the path is .87 of a mile and figuring it precisely would involve math. It's too late in the day for me to start doing math. 

I should have done my little workout today too but PROMISE I will do it tomorrow.


----------



## JanS

Done! Abs and arm workout with 10 lb. weights. Normally I'd add lunges but I've pulled a thigh muscle and wrenched a knee in the past doing those, don't need that in a race week!


----------



## JanS

I hurt my back yesterday, it was so stupid! I was working on the hot water heater and had to crouch down for quite some time as I was holding the flashlight on my lap. The back started to ache then, and when I stood up and bent over to pick up a bucket of water - yikes!

So no run yesterday, and no workout today. I did do a slow run of about three miles.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> I hurt my back yesterday, it was so stupid! I was working on the hot water heater and had to crouch down for quite some time as I was holding the flashlight on my lap. The back started to ache then, and when I stood up and bent over to pick up a bucket of water - yikes!
> 
> So no run yesterday, and no workout today. I did do a slow run of about three miles.


OUCH! I hope you are better soon! 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

No exercise yesterday as I was up at the hospital with my husband who was having surgery. I haven't done anything yet today. It just depends on how he feels as to if I will get out there today, or just go tomorrow. He's still in a lot of pain. 

Cindyc.


----------



## Nette

Sometimes exercise has to take the back burner, Cindy, and that's OK. Hope hubby is feeling better soon. 

I'm at a conference at Wrightsville Beach this week, and from everthing I've noticed, this appears to be an incredibly health-conscious town. Looks like EVERYBODY here is into walking and running--especially with their dogs. I've been good with my healthy eating, and have been walking on the beach with friends each night instead of hitting the hotel bar.


----------



## JanS

Sorry about your dh, Cindy. Hope the pain has subsided by now.

Ahh...who WOULDN'T walk if they had access to the beach? Sounds like heaven.

I jogged about a mile and a half this morning. Did my regular workout while staying alert for anything that put extra pressure on the back. That was mostly ab work....the fact that I hate ab work had NOTHING to do with skipping most of it, I swear....


----------



## cindy-e

3 mile run. 12 min. miles! YEA!


----------



## JanS

Uh oh....you're catching up to me FAST.


----------



## cindy-e

Today is a rest day because tomorrow is a 5k.

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

GOOD LUCK!!!

Rest day for me too. My race is Sunday. I've been pretty tense so could use a short run tomorrow to loosen up. It's a hard decision though, sleeping in also sounds good and it'll be too hot to run later.


----------



## cindy-e

A most excellent 5k today. I talked about it in another thread, so won't bore you with it here, but I am so happy right now! 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

It was a beautiful day, never got hot. But I never ran. LOL We went to the park but ended up walking 5 miles. The number to beat tomorrow is 58:42. I did not train like I should have and have only gone 6 miles once in the past few weeks. It could be ugly tomorrow.


----------



## cindy-e

4 mile walk/run today. I took it easy since I did my race yesterday. It was the first actual training for the half marathon in Nov. 

cindyc.


----------



## JanS

10k this morning, ran it in 58:21 which is 21 seconds faster than last year. I'm pretty unhappy with that time but that's how it goes when you don't put the work into it. I had some speed left in me at the end so that was a miscalculation on my part. I didn't train enough and didn't put it all out there. Nothing to do but look forward to the next race which is a 10 miler at the end of October. We start training for that by running 10 miles next weekend and I am going to take it seriously!

My friend was running this race for the first time and got 58:28 with a goal of finishing under an hour. My 17-year-old got 54:17, a bit slower than last year but not surprising as she didn't run over the summer.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> 10k this morning, ran it in 58:21 which is 21 seconds faster than last year. I'm pretty unhappy with that time but that's how it goes when you don't put the work into it. I had some speed left in me at the end so that was a miscalculation on my part. I didn't train enough and didn't put it all out there. Nothing to do but look forward to the next race which is a 10 miler at the end of October. We start training for that by running 10 miles next weekend and I am going to take it seriously!
> 
> My friend was running this race for the first time and got 58:28 with a goal of finishing under an hour. My 17-year-old got 54:17, a bit slower than last year but not surprising as she didn't run over the summer.


Jan,

You ran a 10k! You beat your previous time! By my calculations you were running under a 10 min. mile! ...near a 9 and a half min. mile! And you say you could have gone faster? That's fantastic! I can't wait to hear how you do next time when you have the opportunity to train, and you have the confidence to push yourself to your limit (which comes with training, right?) What a great restart! WAY TO GO! You did it! I hope you celebrate because that is a huge accomplishment.  
Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Thanks.  I know, I know. I SHOULD be happy. But then I think what my time might have been if I'd run consistently through the summer. And I keep thinking of my daughter's coach telling her that she should have used up everything she had by the end of a race. I definitely did not do that so shame on me.

Or maybe I'm one of those people who is just never happy. :shocked:


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Thanks.  I know, I know. I SHOULD be happy. But then I think what my time might have been if I'd run consistently through the summer. And I keep thinking of my daughter's coach telling her that she should have used up everything she had by the end of a race. I definitely did not do that so shame on me.
> 
> Or maybe I'm one of those people who is just never happy. :shocked:


The nice part about running to run instead of running to win is that you get to decide how much you leave out on the pavement and how spent you want to be when the whole thing is over. Whatever you decide is OK, too. Some would say, if you haven't been consistent in training lately, that what you did was really smart! People get hurt running as if they have been training when they haven't just because they have run before. But, one way or another, you learned something valuable to the rest of your season about how much energy you have, and it's more than you thought. Next time you'll know to fly on that last mile or so because you have it in you! That is good information you have. Not every race can be our best, but every race can make us better. 

Celebrate! You deserve it!  

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

REST DAY! :rock:


----------



## JanS

I rested yesterday and am not running today either. When I do get back to it, it WILL be with the knee brace on. BIG mistake to go 6 miles without it. I did my usual hand weight routine this morning, pushed a little harder but skipped anything that might pressure the knee.

Cindy: thought of you yesterday! I was talking to a boy from our cross country team who graduated last year. He said that he runs to win and I replied that I run to run....exactly the words you used above.  The way he put it is that he is competitive with others while I am competitive with myself. Which does explain why I love distance, I can only get faster to a certain point but can ALWAYS run farther.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> I rested yesterday and am not running today either. When I do get back to it, it WILL be with the knee brace on. BIG mistake to go 6 miles without it. I did my usual hand weight routine this morning, pushed a little harder but skipped anything that might pressure the knee.
> 
> Cindy: thought of you yesterday! I was talking to a boy from our cross country team who graduated last year. He said that he runs to win and I replied that I run to run....exactly the words you used above.  The way he put it is that he is competitive with others while I am competitive with myself. Which does explain why I love distance, I can only get faster to a certain point but can ALWAYS run farther.


Aw man, I am sorry about the knee. I hope it's better soon! That is a good way to look at it, being competitive with yourself. 

Today I did interval training with the instructor for the half marathon class. 1/2 mile warm up, 4X100m, 4X200, 4X100, 1/2 mile cool down. It was nice to do it with someone who knew how to do it and to have her explain why we should do it. A good day. Forgot to say that I didn't run the last 4X100. I didn't hear her say to do it. I kept wondering how I could possibly be finished before my kids. They are so much faster than me.  But next time, I'll know how to run intervals.


----------



## JanS

I'm going to the park to run. No, really. I am just about to shut down the internet and go....


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> I'm going to the park to run. No, really. I am just about to shut down the internet and go....


L! Jan. 

Today was a 50 min. bike ride with the kids. I have no idea how far it was. I should get one of those sports watches that calculates distance. 

One cool thing that happened today is that 2 of the kids chose to go running instead of cycling.  That was cool. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Well, it actually took a couple of hours but I did go. Three miles with frequent walk breaks. Legs and lungs were all protesting. I'm 99% sure it's all in my head as I never have a problem when running in a race or with a friend.

My daughter dreams about doing a triathlon someday so I will eventually get a bike for us to share while we see how we like it. Good news on the kid front here too: dd had a CC meet two days after the race and it was her best this year. Not quite as fast as last year but still. She's very excited because it moved her up to "second runner" i.e. second fastest. Second fastest on a slow team, and with one of the top two girls injured, BUT STILL. lol


----------



## cindy-e

No exercise, I ran out of time. I kind of hate it when that happens. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

No exercise, I got lazy. Hate when that happens.


----------



## JanS

5 miles, some jogging, some walking, some speed. I am so out of shape and just plain LAZY. Drove to the park and sat in the car trying to talk myself into getting out rather than just going back home. I always hit a little slump in the spring and fall, not just running, but life in general. It must be that time.

Anyway, got it done along with abs and light weights. Probably won't run tomorrow. Dd has what might end up being a long meet plus there's a good drive both ways.


----------



## cindy-e

Today was just a walk. The kids were on a field trip and I was basically sitting around waiting for them, so I went for a walk. It was kind of a bummer. The parents thought they were going to participate. (It was a challenge ropes course), but there had been a miscommunication and the parents were not allowed to do it. ...hence, the walk. I may do jillian michaels dvd later on. 

cindyc.


----------



## JanS

A little walking on Saturday. 7 mile run today.


----------



## JanS

Monday: an easy workout, no running.


----------



## cindy-e

5.25 miles in 1 hr. and 7 min. Pace of 12.45 min per mile. Still slow at a distance but better than last year. That is a personal record but I don't know... I still feel like I was off my game today. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Aha! So YOU aren't happy with YOUR current personal best either!  That's not a bad thing, it means your mind has realized you're capable of more, and the body just hasn't quite bought into it yet. Good job!


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Aha! So YOU aren't happy with YOUR current personal best either!  That's not a bad thing, it means your mind has realized you're capable of more, and the body just hasn't quite bought into it yet. Good job!


L! Yea, I guess you're right. Sorry.


----------



## cindy-e

Worked out with the half marathon group today. She had us doing form drills, tempo runs, dynamic stretches, and then she had us run out 20 min and then come back. We were shooting for a negative split. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

sore ankle today. Taking a rest day.


----------



## JanS

Tuesday: nothin'

Wednesday: got out Jillian's No More Troublezones which I haven't done since last spring. When I first got it, I could barely make it through with 3 lb weights. Yesterday I did it with 8's & 10's.  The workout I've been doing lately must not be very hard work though because I am sore. Inner thighs, back, back of the arms, yow!

Thursday: Ran 3, walked 1.


----------



## cindy-e

standard 3 mile run today! 

Cool! 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Today is a rest day because tomorrow is a long run. 6 mile trail run. *Sigh* I don't really like trail running. Oh well. But since this will be my 2nd rest day this week, that means I have to do some sort of exercise on sunday. Hmmm.... I'm thinking Jillian Michaels? 

On the plus side, the 2 bikes we had to put in the shop are fixed and ready for pick up, so that gives us more options for next week. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Good luck tomorrow! I've never done a trail run other than the 3K last month which didn't go very well. I really think it was think it was the unfamiliar surface that wore me out early. But we might do one in November, with my running partner saying 15K and me leaning toward the 8K version. Because I'm pretty sure I'm not going to enjoy it. 

Woke up very sore. Skipped the speed work and did a very easy four miles.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Good luck tomorrow! I've never done a trail run other than the 3K last month which didn't go very well. I really think it was think it was the unfamiliar surface that wore me out early. But we might do one in November, with my running partner saying 15K and me leaning toward the 8K version. Because I'm pretty sure I'm not going to enjoy it.
> 
> Woke up very sore. Skipped the speed work and did a very easy four miles.


Did the trail run. Got lost. The 6 miles ended up being 9 or 10. 2 and 1/2 hours. We did a lot of walking because I had to treat it like a "we're lost in the woods and we don't know how long it's going to take to get out" scenario. It was raining. Hard. There were bears. Yea. interesting day. But on the plus side, it's really pretty up there.


----------



## JanS

Uh oh. I'm guessing that messed with your pace pretty good.  Glad you made it out ok!


----------



## JanS

Nothing yesterday, 10 mile run today. The first time in a long time we've gone that far. There was some walking involved but we did finish.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Nothing yesterday, 10 mile run today. The first time in a long time we've gone that far. There was some walking involved but we did finish.


Good for you! That's awesome! 

Cindyc.

BTW, yea, my run/hike... at some point it was just a hike. I wasn't worried about pace. I was worried about getting out before dark, and well, the bears. (I know I shouldn't be worried about the bears, but I must admit, they crossed my mind a few times. L!)


----------



## cindy-e

Did a new loop near the high school. I'm guessing the cumulative workout was about 4 mi. I don't know how long it took. The trainer had us do a half mile warm up. Then she had us doing hill repeats (which were not as bad as I thought it would be. L!) Then she had us run a little more than 3 miles. So I'm guessing we did 4 miles. I didn't know the route and it got dark and hard to read the road signs. I think I am going to need to get head lights since it is only going to be getting dark earlier as the training progresses.

Oh and we walked to the workout from home, not far, about a 25 min. walk. (We were taking our time, not walking fast, because we knew what was coming! L!)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Good girl! I've never done hill repeats. Because it sounds like WORK. LOL But I do enjoy running nice, long, even-paced hills.

No running for me though. My vehicle started acting up on Sunday and I'm afraid to drive it. The shop can't take it till Thursday. I won't run the roads around here, too dangerous. So...Monday was a day off, Tuesday I didn't work out because I was pouting about not running. By today I was full of energy so Jillian it was. I did both the Last Chance Workout and upper body workout, 8 & 10 lb. weights, for nearly an hour total. By the end I could not have done another push-up if my favorite kitty's life depended on it.

Now I'm busily replacing those calories with the first pumpkin spice latte of the season.


----------



## cindy-e

A 7 mile run today. Well - having bad training luck lately. Had the little boys ride bikes while I run. One of their bike tires went flat at right about the half way mark. Flat tires slow things down. L! But he had a great attitude and RAN with me PUSHING his bike, poor kid, the last 3 miles to keep me from having to quit. WAY TO GO A! Well, at least we finished. (one day I am going to stop having to say that! L!)

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

5 miles in 1.05 - a 13 min. mile. But, I was running 5 and walking 2 (minutes) like the Jeff Galloway book says to do, so that I can run faster in the fives. That way, eventually, I can eliminate the 2 min. walks and have a faster running time over all. So, for my half marathon in November, my goal is to do the whole thing 5 - 2 and then before June, to eliminate the 2's and finish in a decent time. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I'm SO lazy anymore. I WILL be out of here to run within the next 20 minutes! Really.


----------



## ronbre

i can't run cause of physical disabilities but I did WALK 3 miles today


----------



## cindy-e

ronbre said:


> i can't run cause of physical disabilities but I did WALK 3 miles today


Great job!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

today's workout wasn't too bad. We did 10 hill repeats. (but sprinting hard and only 10 seconds at a time. Pretty steep trail hill.) We did a half mile warm up and then we did lots of stretching and flexibility stuff. 

Tomorrow is a 3 and a half miler.

Cindyc.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Well, I went for a walk 3 days in a row. Not long walks, but I'm happy that I got off my fanny and walked. I live on a hill so it's either steep the first half, or the return half. I could try to become more organized and walk at the park, where it's level. Hey, I walked today!

I often dream that I'm running, and it's awesome. How do I work my way up to it? Just a little more/farther every day? Any advice is appreciated.


----------



## cindy-e

HilltopDaisy said:


> Well, I went for a walk 3 days in a row. Not long walks, but I'm happy that I got off my fanny and walked. I live on a hill so it's either steep the first half, or the return half. I could try to become more organized and walk at the park, where it's level. Hey, I walked today!
> 
> I often dream that I'm running, and it's awesome. How do I work my way up to it? Just a little more/farther every day? Any advice is appreciated.


I used a modified version of the couch to 5k program. It's available for free on the internet. My version, since I was so horribly overweight, went like this... I ran as long as I could the first day. That was 2 min. I finished the 30 min. workout by walking. (I had just heard that workouts should be 30 min. long, so that's what I did. L! Very scientific, right?) Then I added another min. to the run the next day and decreased the walk by one min. and I did that every day, until I could run for 30 min. That's where I started.) But if you are more fit than I was, or want to hear from somebody who really knows what they are talking about (NOT me. L!) check out the couch to 5k programs online. There are tons of them, and the one I used is not the most popular. It is here: http://www.beginnertriathlete.com/Programs/conservative_program.htm

OK. GREAT JOB on walking today! Hope the above helps!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

ronbre said:


> i can't run cause of physical disabilities but I did WALK 3 miles today


Yay!



HilltopDaisy said:


> Well, I went for a walk 3 days in a row. Not long walks, but I'm happy that I got off my fanny and walked. I live on a hill so it's either steep the first half, or the return half. I could try to become more organized and walk at the park, where it's level. Hey, I walked today!
> 
> I often dream that I'm running, and it's awesome. How do I work my way up to it? Just a little more/farther every day? Any advice is appreciated.


And yay!  Just being outside makes me feel healthier, running OR walking.

Here is one way to get started, the Couch to 5K program. http://www.c25k.com/ MANY people swear by it. Including my 39-year-old nephew who worked his way from nothing to a pretty quick 5K although he hasn't done any races.

But I hadn't heard of that yet. The way I did it was to go to the local park with a one-mile walking path. I wanted to run 1/4 mile then walk 1/4 mile. That was the plan anyway. Reality had me running less than 1/4 mile and walking more than 1/4 to recover. And I was not overweight and thought I was in decent shape! Over time it got easier and I ran a little farther.

It did not happen quickly. I had a difficult time especially getting to where I could go more than two miles without stopping. It took weeks to get past two miles. But once I passed that barrier it was easy. The first two miles are still tough but after a certain point I can run forever.


----------



## JanS

So pretty much the same thing Cindy said. I started writing the post, went to pick up my daughter, and by the time I hit "submit" it was old info. :nana:


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Thank you! I looked at the link and it makes perfect sense. I have to start somewhere, I'm so tired of feeling poorly. Today I will walk with a teeny bit of running also. 30 minutes sounds very doable!


----------



## ronbre

raining here so I'm not sure if I'll get a walk in, have to take hubby to a psyc appt an hour drive away, but will be near a mall, maybe a mall walk?


----------



## HilltopDaisy

ronbre said:


> raining here so I'm not sure if I'll get a walk in, have to take hubby to a psyc appt an hour drive away, but will be near a mall, maybe a mall walk?


A mall walk sounds great! I just got back from a 36 minute walk, and I jogged 5 times, probably 45 seconds each time. It's very windy out, and I was freezing and sweating at the same time. I saw lots of horses, cows, a duck, and a dog, thankfully no people  ! Now I need some breakfast.


----------



## cindy-e

HilltopDaisy said:


> A mall walk sounds great! I just got back from a 36 minute walk, and I jogged 5 times, probably 45 seconds each time. It's very windy out, and I was freezing and sweating at the same time. I saw lots of horses, cows, a duck, and a dog, thankfully no people  ! Now I need some breakfast.


Great start! Yea, you do sort of have to accept yourself where you are and not let other people get to you if you are going to accomplish this. But the good news is that most of the people that you will meet who have something to say are exercising like you. They know what it's like! They will smile and nod, or say great job, or way to go, or if you live in the NW like me, they might say "right on!" If somebody is going to be ugly they are usually not vocal about it. It has happened. But it is rare. It happens more when I run near the high school. And really, who can take what a highschooler has to say about fitness seriously? They are still in puberty, still growing, and they don't even have to try yet. L! 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Tuesday - Slow, barely-3-mile run
Wednesday - nothing
Thursday - really good at home workout 
Friday - nothing
Saturday - 4 mile run, would like to pick up the weights but probably won't....

I'm trying to mix things up so one of the things I did Thursday was 500 steps like the folks trying to qualify for The Biggest Loser. I could feel different muscles working. I don't do normally do much work on my lower body other than running. It was pretty simple for me but I can see how difficult it would have been for the out-of-shape contestants. They have my admiration.  I love that show.


----------



## cindy-e

9 miles today. 13.20 min. mile. Not great but not terrible. I was doing the 5 min. run and 2 min. walk strategy. It was good. That means my acutal running time was faster than typical.

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

cindy-e said:


> 9 miles today. 13.20 min. mile. Not great but not terrible. I was doing the 5 min. run and 2 min. walk strategy. It was good. That means my acutal running time was faster than typical.
> 
> Cindyc.


OW,OW, OW! Note to self - don't let the teens talk you into not stretching after a 9 mile run. NOT a good idea! L!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Are you folks open to a new member here? I've just gotten back into regular exercise after a five year hiatus and about a fifteen pound gain.

I'm walking four days a week, doing light weights two days a week, and yoga on a few evenings.

Today (Sunday) is my 'off' day.


----------



## ronbre

45 min of floorwork and a short walk before the rain came back in around the yard, not really an exercise walk, maybe later if the rain lets up.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

I'm sick with a head/chest cold. No walking for two days.


----------



## cindy-e

HilltopDaisy said:


> I'm sick with a head/chest cold. No walking for two days.


I hope you feel better soon!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Are you folks open to a new member here? I've just gotten back into regular exercise after a five year hiatus and about a fifteen pound gain.
> 
> I'm walking four days a week, doing light weights two days a week, and yoga on a few evenings.
> 
> Today (Sunday) is my 'off' day.


Sure, Alice! We're glad to have you.  This is for anybody who wants to participate. 

Congratulations on getting back to exercise. Way to go!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I'm glad to see so many posting, I was afraid all the running talk might scare away people with other goals.

That said, I ran today....lol. 10 miles. We're going to do some pretty active yard work in a little bit.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

How long does it take you to run 10 miles?:thumb:


----------



## cindy-e

Alice In TX/MO said:


> How long does it take you to run 10 miles?:thumb:


A lot less time for Jan than it does for me, I'll tell you that! L!


----------



## JanS

LOL

I'll be able to tell you for sure next week, 'cause we have a 10 mile race. We time casually or not at all. My friend looks at her watch before we start and after we're done, if she remembers, then we estimate how long we spent in port-a-potties and subtract that. :hysterical:

Last week we finished the first five in about 45 minutes. The second five, not sure, but slower and accompanied by much whining, complaining and discussions on whether or not we should walk for awhile.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

I did my weight day today. As I'm just starting, I'm doing lots of reps and low weights. It feels much better today than last time.


----------



## cindy-e

So 1 mile warm up. 4X200s, 2X400s, 2X200s, 4X100s and 1/4 mile cool down I don't know. My legs felt like lead today, but I gave it my best anyway.
That's 3 and 1/4 mile. It was hard today for some reason. But I gave it my best, and I guess that is all you can do. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I did my weight day today. As I'm just starting, I'm doing lots of reps and low weights. It feels much better today than last time.


Way to go! That's awesome! I need to do weights more often. I just... don't. Maybe I'll do Jillian Michaels this week. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I am LOVING weights! It used to seem like work but now it's fun. There was a time I didn't even like to wear sleeveless tops, now with the results in arms, shoulders, upper chest and upper back, I could probably go strapless altogether. I won't, but it's nice as a woman my age to know I could.

Monday: weights and those poor neglected abs.
Tuesday: off
Wednesday: high school classes were canceled today although cross country practice was not. Dd ran three with me this morning so she could skip and go to the boyfriend's house. She felt a little bad about missing the last practice but the lure of the opposite sex was too strong....lol.


----------



## Kris in MI

Right now my main goal is to go back to watching what I am eating and to get back into riding my horse regularly. I'd like to add in exercise video or a daily walk too, but don't want to get ahead of myself.

So. . . in the past week I have ridden 3 times. :hobbyhors Woo hoo! Also sticking to 1 helping at dinner and only good snacks such as fruits and veggies.


----------



## cindy-e

Kris in MI said:


> Right now my main goal is to go back to watching what I am eating and to get back into riding my horse regularly. I'd like to add in exercise video or a daily walk too, but don't want to get ahead of myself.
> 
> So. . . in the past week I have ridden 3 times. :hobbyhors Woo hoo! Also sticking to 1 helping at dinner and only good snacks such as fruits and veggies.


Good start.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Took an unscheduled walk in the forest this morning when I had to look for an old fence line. Walking down into an Ozark valley and back out will work out those leg muscles!

Did my upper body workout with small free weights this evening.

It's supposed to be 30 degrees in the morning, and tomorrow is my walk day. BRRRR.


----------



## JanS

Thursday I did weights and abs again. Friday I really did mean to run because I like to get a short workout in before a race. Didn't do it though.

Today was the 10 mile race and it was really challenging. The hilliest course I've been on. LONG hills. LOTS of them. We walked several. My friend went off on a cop who stood at the top of one and mocked us about it, still not sure if she was kidding with him or not. LOL Times aren't up yet but we probably did 10.5 per mile which would be great for us for that course.

Even with the walking, my friend was getting dizzy from lack of oxygen. To be honest, I could have run the entire thing but we stuck together. I noticed something interesting. The people around us at the beginning were mostly the same as the ones we finished with, even though some ran hills and some walked. I've read that walking can be a positive part of longer races....maybe that's true.


----------



## JanS

Good luck tomorrow Cindy!


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Good luck tomorrow Cindy!


Thanks. I am feeling somewhat better. I have been taking my zicam and oscillococcinum and honestly, it seems to be working. Supposed to "shorten the length" of viral stuff. I think I have decided that if it is raining, I won't run, b/c I don't want to get sicker, and if it is clear, I'll give it a shot maybe? We'll see in the morning. 

GREAT JOB on your race today! Gotta wonder what is in the head of that cop? Laughing at the racers? If it was close to the end of the race, I imagine that wasn't the only time he got yelled at! L! 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I think it started off that he was trying to encourage us to run but went a little too far. Trust me, D. is no slacker, if she was walking, she needed to be walking. She's a middle school teacher so she had no trouble taking the young officer down a peg.


----------



## JanS

Ran about a mile and a half today and walked a couple more. Felt great. We're a little annoyed that yesterday's times still aren't posted while other races from the same day are. They worked more races this morning so who knows when they'll get to it.


----------



## cindy-e

Ran the 12k today (that's about 7 and a half miles)... I had to do it slow, and even walk some since I have been sick, but I finished. Today, that was a win.  The next big one is the 10 miler next week. 

Thanks,

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Two long runs in a row, what were you thinking? :nana:


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Two long runs in a row, what were you thinking? :nana:


L! It's not my plan. It is the coach for the half marathon training class. She is deciding our runs. 


Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Woo Hoo! Just found out that my daughter took 2nd place in her age group and the 12k. Way to go A. !

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Good job! :goodjob: I placed 2nd in my age group once. Out of three people. LOL


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Good job! :goodjob: I placed 2nd in my age group once. Out of three people. LOL


Yea. I don't know how many kids her age were in it. She's 14. But it encouraged here nonetheless. Must have been male and female finishers because the division was 19 and under and her 16 y.o. brother finished ahead of her and didn't win anything, so...


But nonetheless, she has happy about it. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Don't try to fine out how many were in the age group, just enjoy that 2nd place.


----------



## JanS

I'm the short one.


----------



## ronbre

did my 45 min of floor exercises and then just before dark walked 2.5 miles..


----------



## JanS

Off yesterday. Today my friend was home because her school is a polling place. She got me out the door and we ran 4 and walked 1. 

We just signed up for our first trail run on the 14th. I'm not wild about the distance - 8K - but figure it's not smart to do one of the longer distances our first time out. We don't know how rough the ground is going to be.


----------



## JanS

Abs/weights yesterday. Today I ran a mile before quitting due to an upset stomach. Which is too bad because I drove a little farther to a different park for the change of scenery.


----------



## JanS

cindy-e: Jeff Galloway is going to be in town next month to speak to the Pittsburgh Marathon folks! All the info isn't in yet but I'm going to do my best to be there.


----------



## PamB

I have not been able to start back walking, I did great for almost 5 months, then tore a muscle when I caught my foot on some weeds while out feeding my cows, it was awful painful, it has been 7 weeks today that I did that, it is still sore! to top it off I hurt my foot a couple weeks ago, thinking I may have something broken and need to get to the dr. I have noticed if I wear my work shoes, it hurts less, so I may have to start walking in them. I am not giving up, but I am getting discouraged, as I know I have gained a few pounds since I couldn't walk. You all are an inspiration though. thanks, Pam


----------



## JanS

Friday: off
Saturday: 4 mile run, weights/abs
Sunday: we checked out the trail we're racing on next week. Too dangerous for me! My friend loved it but hurt her ankle and we ended up walking out. Not sure how far we went, maybe 7 miles.

I've started going through 50K training plans since I'll need a good 3 months to get ready for my mid-March race. If that goes well I'm thinking a 50-miler for my 50th birthday in 2012.


----------



## PamB

I finally was able to get back to walking with my friend, we went to the local highschool, they open up from 6am-7am for walkers. the door didn't get open till 10 after, but we got 2 miles in before 7, I thought that was good for not walking for several weeks. 
I got a jump start on eating less, I passed two kidney stones yesterday morning, and didn't eat much for 2 days while I was in the process, so that should help me, now to stay focused on eating the right things. We are going to meet 3 days a week to walk, I may venture in to town and walk the trail on the off days, now that the time has changes. 
Pam


----------



## cindy-e

10 mile run today. I didn't cough through the whole run. But I can't stop coughing now that it is over. What's up with that? L!


----------



## JanS

I usually take Monday off but since there is a day and a half off school this week, figured I better go while I can. Did four miles and it was very tiring. I need my rest days!

Went to the usual local park and ran in the other direction for a change of pace. Am I wild and crazy or what?!?


----------



## ronbre

I've been doing my normal floor exercises 3 x a week and walking every day when the weather permits, but also restarted my exercising with the fit t v gilad t v shows from 10 am to 11 am and doing weightlifting..

i am feeling a bit sore..i'm just finishing day 3..but it is a good sore


----------



## cindy-e

walked yesterday. Our trainer did not want me doing the tempo runs since we just did the long run the day before. She wanted me to wait a day or two, so I just walked on the track. I figure I walked 3 miles or so anyway.

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Off yesterday, today I ran 5 miles and did weights and (the minimum amount possible of) abs. I really need to find something I can do for abs that I don't hate. LOL It's been a long time since I've run that far in the middle of the week but it's something I should be doing every week. 10 on Sunday is a regular thing, now I'm committing to 5 every Wednesday


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Off yesterday, today I ran 5 miles and did weights and (the minimum amount possible of) abs. I really need to find something I can do for abs that I don't hate. LOL It's been a long time since I've run that far in the middle of the week but it's something I should be doing every week. 10 on Sunday is a regular thing, now I'm committing to 5 every Wednesday


That's awesome! If you find that ab thing, let me know, ok? (The one that you don't hate. L!) 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Bad bad training day. I did run. I do not want to talk about it. Murphy ran with me. :-( I'm not hurt. Just my pride. L!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Went to my first Zumba class at 5:30 this morning. Lots of middle age ladies all making fools of ourselves! Laughing. :banana02:

If I'm not too sore in the morning, I'll go back.


----------



## PamB

Zumba! would love to try that, but the closest place is 15 miles or more from home. Let me know how you like it! Pam


----------



## ronbre

been doing really good on my exercising, I do 45 min of floor exercises first thing and then do a combo of 1 to 1.5 hours of calesthentics and abs and weightlifting ..and weather permitting walk 2.5 to 3.5 miles in the afternoon..also try to get some yardwork done when it is nice enough, yesterday did 2 hours of yardwork instead of walking.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

My feet were sore in the morning, and I got more sore during the day. I'll go back on Monday, after I recover!

Also bought a new pair of cross training shoes and gel inserts to wear to class next week. I *knew* the shoes I had on weren't adequate, and they certainly made me pay for wearing them.


----------



## JanS

I didn't exercise yesterday although I got in A LOT of walking at the mall. Funny how that can be so tiring. I was supposed to run today but did not. The plan for tomorrow is a light run. We shall see.

My friend wasn't able to exercise till Thursday and still hasn't run since Sunday's trail run. Can't believe how bad her ankle swelled up. She picked up our race packets today though and is thinking about walking it. I know her and know she will try to run. Dd17 is wishing she'd signed up for the trail race but I'm not sure. They are taking late registration but we'd either have to drive to the city tomorrow for pickup or be at the park no later than 7 am on Sunday. Not thrilled about leaving the house by 6:15 just to wait around till the 8:30 start.


----------



## JanS

It's official, my friend is out - she tried to get on the treadmill this morning, couldn't do it - and dd17 is in the race. I doubt there are many teens. She would be so thrilled to place. We've been having beautiful warm weather but of course it's supposed to rain in the morning. I've never run in mud so that would be interesting.

I did not run this morning so we'll leave plenty of time for warm-ups tomorrow and to scope out the trail. Turns out the one I practiced on last week was the wrong one.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> It's official, my friend is out - she tried to get on the treadmill this morning, couldn't do it - and dd17 is in the race. I doubt there are many teens. She would be so thrilled to place. We've been having beautiful warm weather but of course it's supposed to rain in the morning. I've never run in mud so that would be interesting.
> 
> I did not run this morning so we'll leave plenty of time for warm-ups tomorrow and to scope out the trail. Turns out the one I practiced on last week was the wrong one.


Good luck! 

Cindyc. 

PS today is a rest day. Tomorrow is our 12 mile run! Our final long run before the half, and then we taper.


----------



## cindy-e

Turns out today's run was only 11.25 miles, not 12. Wasn't too bad. But we had transportation issues, so we had to walk home after the run. THAT was excruciating! UG! 

Cindyc.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO

Walked for over an hour today. :dance:


----------



## PamB

no walk today, my friend didn't show, I knew I should have called her last night, I waited at the school and the door wasn't unlocked or lights on at 6:15, its supposed to be done by 6am, I need to call the school and see what is up, granted we are the only two walking, but hey, they advertised it in the paper. I am working a funeral dinner today at our church, that means lots of time on my feet. I may get a walk on the treadmill later, no walking out here now, gun deer season opened this morning! and by the sounds of it while I was out doing chores it probably would not be a good thing, Pam


----------



## JanS

My only exercise of the weekend was yesterday's 8K. It felt like one of my better races.  The director told us new trail runners we could expect to add 2 minutes/mile to our usual pace. I'm pretty sure I was under 54 minutes which would be 10.5/mile.

The beginning was difficult, lots of uphill; the middle dangerous with roots and rocks. I went down twice. Then it started to rain. I ended up behind a young woman who at times went a little slower than I liked but it was probably for the best or I might have fallen even more. And that pace left me with plenty of energy for the end. I finally passed her near the end of the woods. We came out on a long downhill followed by a straight road to the finish and I was flying. It was fun.  

Dd17 was waiting in the rain near the finish. She has no idea what her time was. They are supposed to be posted tonight. It's hard to guess ages when some people are bundled up but she felt she might have been second for her age group. We didn't stick around so I'll feel bad if she missed getting an award. It just didn't occur to me because I never have reason to stay....lol.


----------



## debbydoo1966

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Went to my first Zumba class at 5:30 this morning. Lots of middle age ladies all making fools of ourselves! Laughing. :banana02:
> 
> If I'm not too sore in the morning, I'll go back.


That sounds like fun....If I could find a group like that I would go.


----------



## debbydoo1966

Took Friday off. I was starting to get sore from 3 days on the treadmill. I do play around with it a bit and change the incline and speed.

Did not exercise at the gym on Sat or Sun. I did do a lot of yard work both days. So I figure that has to count for something,,,right

Back to the gym tonight.


----------



## debbydoo1966

UGH !! Didn't get to the gym tonight either. Had to pack for Iowa(I live in NJ).We're leaving as soon as House gets over. My son has a job interview for a prison guard job on Thursday. My husband was susposed to take him, but something came up and he can't leave right now.

I did manage to make sure the hotel we're staying in has a gym, small, but it'll work.

Hope to get back on track tomorrow at the hotel gym, with a sauna and a indoor pool.....and a bar


----------



## JanS

Times are finally up. I placed 2 out of 7 women ages 40-49. 53:35 time and 10.5/mile pace. Dd17 was 2 of 3 girls under 20. #1 placed 3rd overall though and there are no double awards so dd gets credit as finishing 1st with 50:52. Add in the fact that people are slower on trails and we are both satisfied with how things went. I'm always complaining I could have done better so this is a welcome change.  Although I am scheming on taking a minute off next time so I can beat the #1 woman in my division.


----------



## cindy-e

:rock::sing::dance:


JanS said:


> Times are finally up. I placed 2 out of 7 women ages 40-49. 53:35 time and 10.5/mile pace. Dd17 was 2 of 3 girls under 20. #1 placed 3rd overall though and there are no double awards so dd gets credit as finishing 1st with 50:52. Add in the fact that people are slower on trails and we are both satisfied with how things went. I'm always complaining I could have done better so this is a welcome change.  Although I am scheming on taking a minute off next time so I can beat the #1 woman in my division. /]
> 
> Way to go!!!! CONGRATULATIONS!
> 
> Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

3 miles at race pace with coach making us practice taking cups of water and gel. We did 2 X 200 for warm up, then 4 X 100 at the end. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

First run since the half marathon last sunday. Just a little 30 min. jog. Went well.  

BTW, Jillian michaels level 2 kicks my behind! 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I haven't run for 15!!! days. Don't know why. Maybe I'm subconsciously resting up before our serious training season begins. The way the snow is coming down, I'm going to be resting a while longer. Still exercising and using hand weights though. I was going through stuff in the garage and came across a bar and set of weights. That will be something different to try. Just have to get up enough strength to drag it to the house.


----------



## cindy-e

Yea, I ran today. 2.7 miles. and 1.4 another time. I'm still taking it easy though after the half. ?? Mostly because I think I'm supposed to I guess. L!

Cindyc. (who thinks resting up before training season is probably a good idea.


----------



## cindy-e

I don't know if people are still reading/using this thread either. Anyway... ran a 5k Sat. Walked about 5 miles Sunday. Ran 2.8 miles today (Im guessing - couldn't get map my run to work), and then walked the other part of the 5 miles. So yea. It's going well. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I STILL haven't run! Had a text from my friend this morning asking if we were ever going to run again and set a firm date of the 26th for us to get together. Am supposed to start training on the 20th for the 30K so that is also a firm commitment. I am also a little behind with weights and my Six Week Six Pack dvd. Will probably need 8-10 weeks. LOL


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> I STILL haven't run! Had a text from my friend this morning asking if we were ever going to run again and set a firm date of the 26th for us to get together. Am supposed to start training on the 20th for the 30K so that is also a firm commitment. I am also a little behind with weights and my Six Week Six Pack dvd. Will probably need 8-10 weeks. LOL


18 1/2 miles? WOW! You go girl!


----------



## JanS

Oops, typo, it's even worse....a 50K. I probably typed it wrong because I was just looking up the 30K I ran last winter. It's going to impossible to do in 2011 because it's just a week after the 50K. I've been wanting a chance to volunteer at a race, the 30K might be it. Although I'd rather run than stand still outside handing out refreshments in the middle of March.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Oops, typo, it's even worse....a 50K. I probably typed it wrong because I was just looking up the 30K I ran last winter. It's going to impossible to do in 2011 because it's just a week after the 50K. I've been wanting a chance to volunteer at a race, the 30K might be it. Although I'd rather run than stand still outside handing out refreshments in the middle of March.


!! That's like 31 miles! That's further than a marathon! :shocked: Well, my hat's off to you! You GO girl! 

Cindyc.!


----------



## JanS

FINALLY. Started training today with a 2 mile run. I did not want to go but when I got to the park, seeing the snow took me back to my very first run in January 2009. That got me excited about getting out there again. It wasn't bad at all other than a few parts where the wind had the snow piled high. Thought about going farther but decided to stick with the plan. It will get messed up soon enough as I'm unlikely to run 8 miles on Christmas morning. LOL


----------



## cowboy joe

Wow, where has the time go??? Rested a while after the last 1/2 marathon I ran. Started back in going on 5 weeks ago with conditioning runs & cross training. Registering later today for a May 1 half marathon. The 'big' race will be a marathon in Sept. 

Running ~20 miles a week (half outside, half on the treadmill) mixed in with 2-3 days of cross training. Broke the 8 min/mile this week with two of my 5 mile runs in the 7:45 minute / mile range. Working on my diet. Lost ~4 lbs in the last two weeks. Still a ways to go with both running & diet. Can't wait for the weather to break so I can do more runs outside. Lows around 0F through the weekend and -5F by Monday...not what I'd call a real motivator to get outside for any real road work.


----------



## JanS

That is where a running partner comes in handy for accountability. A friend and I do 10 together every weekend. Yesterday she emailed that Saturday was going to be cold and Sunday even colder. I emailed back that maybe we should take the week off and got the reply "NO SKIPPING!! I&#8217;m shocked". LOL 

I have races on 2-20, 3-28 and 5-15. The shortest is a 20 miler. I am still lazing away at 10 miles. Either I pick it up real soon or I will embarrass myself.


----------



## JanS

Just 8 miles this Sunday but getting out there in the bitter cold was an achievement in itself. LOL


----------



## wyld thang

Dang! I just wrote out a long post and poof! nice thread! I will jump in...try again

To back up I fractured my arm and tailbone, sprained my other wrist and lightly sprained my knee/ankle in an accident in the end of July. I was back to work in our housecleaning biz(which we had to let everyone go except for one person because of the economy but things are picking up now) a few weeks after, vacuuming with my sprained hand. With the tailbone it was a good thing to be moving on my feet, that made it feel better than pain pills. WHen I got my cast off I went back to scrubbing(bathrooms), so for 4 months the housecleaning did good enough for my exercise. My head wanted to do more, but that just wore me out. When I didn't feel tired anymore I got back on the treadmill and started working on running, just running relaxed with good form and trying to run longer each time, I'm up to 25 minutes now. I also started back in with the weight lifting with really light weights, 5#. Now I use 12# dumbbells and can do girly pushups(holding onto a bar instead of hand flat on the ground). Core is a little tricky to work around because of the sore tailbone--but that soreness is MUCH better now. I can't sit for more than 90 minutes or so, after that my tailbone area REALLY starts aching and my hips lock up and I can barely stand up. Walking makes the pain go away fast though. I'm less achy every day, but I definately have to work smart at pushing myself--I can't do too much, but I can definately see I DO have to work at it, because the pain and stiffness I get just sitting around scares me--I DON"T want to freeze up!!! Once I get on my feet and move I'm fine, and I try to stay on my feet as much as I can.

PS, when my arm was in the cast I did isometric contractions, and as soon as it wasn't quite so painful I started squeezing a ball of yarn with my hand. When I didn't have to wear the brace so much I crocheted an afghan. I really think that crocheting was wonderful therapy for my wrist area(distal fracture of radius), it really got flexibility back fast.


----------



## ErinP

I have an injury... :shrug:
I've never been injured before. I'm actually _proud_ of myself in a warped sort of way. lol

I did 3 miles on Monday. Almost entirely walking. I did 3.5 yesterday with a little bit of running thrown in. VERY little. Like about three minutes worth of the 45 I was out. lol
My foot/outside of my calf were a little twinge-y toward the end but I didn't think anything of it. 
Last night though I could hardly walk! Today it is considerably better.

From what I can tell I have an inflamed Peroneus Brevis tendon. 
I don't think I've ruptured it since it improved with just rest and I can walk on it today...

But apparently it's a fairly common injury for those who walk/run on roads with a crown. Like our county road.


----------



## cowboy joe

Logging longer & faster runs over the past week. Hit the 6 mile mark early in the week at a decent clip. Lost 4+ lbs in the past 3 weeks which is a real feel good. 

Sent in my registration last week for a Â½ marathon in May. Still working on conditioning. The real training starts week after next. Been putting off new shoes as I havenât wanted to use a brand new pair in the snow, slush & salt but my current pair has way too many miles on them. Figure itâs better to get a new pair now so they are broken in by the time Iâm in the 10+ range. Glad to see others are out & about despite the cold temps.


----------



## cindy-e

glad you guys are still using this thread. I quit posting to it b/c I didn't think anybody was using it. I'm sick, so I haven't exercised all week. :-( Thanks for the inspiration. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Well aren't we busy.... 

Erin, I don't know what that is. I didn't know I had a Peroneus Brevis tendon.

Cindy, hope you're feeling better.

I am running 15 miles tomorrow, NO EXCUSES. We always run early but my friend can't make it till noon. The plan is to run 5 miles before she gets there, then do our usual 10. About the time I start to get whiny, she will be there to tell me to shut up and keep moving.


----------



## JanS

Did it, but it was ugly. I know better than to make a five mile mileage jump in one week but did it anyway. VERY sore tonight. Not sure I'll be up for 18 next week, might stick with 15 or 16.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Did it, but it was ugly. I know better than to make a five mile mileage jump in one week but did it anyway. VERY sore tonight. Not sure I'll be up for 18 next week, might stick with 15 or 16.


UG! Sounds gruesome! I can't even imagine a 5 mile jump in one week, but hey, you did it! Good for you! 

Cindyc.


----------



## cowboy joe

JanS said:


> Did it, but it was ugly. I know better than to make a five mile mileage jump in one week but did it anyway. VERY sore tonight. Not sure I'll be up for 18 next week, might stick with 15 or 16.


My tendons are tightening up just at the thought of a 5 mile bump. Hope the soreness has passed.


----------



## ErinP

> Erin, I don't know what that is. I didn't know I had a Peroneus Brevis tendon.


Neither did I! But I couldn't put ANY weight on it and thought I'd better find out if this is something worthy of a doctor's visit. lol
It wasn't.
By Friday I was walking fairly normally again.


I went out for a grand total of 20 minutes today. The 20 below windchill I could handle, but the little ice pellets that are coming with that wind were more than I could stand. So I made it as far as the mailbox and turned myself around and came home.


----------



## cindy-e

2.5 miles. 12 min. mile pace.  Loving the new treadmill.


----------



## cowboy joe

27 miles this week. Sadly, all on a treadmill due to the amount of snow on the roads. Too slick to run safely on the roads so I opted to stay inside. 

Finally broke down & bought a new pair of running shoes...the last pair had ~850 miles on them and were causing major blisters. I was a bit disappointed as the store was out of my size in almost every pair that was on my list of potentials. Yep, I always read the reviews and check type before I go in to buy a pair otherwise I get really confused.  

Weight loss is slow, only down another pound this week dispite mega runs & a restricted diet. A bit disappointing...then again, beats gaining. Plus, I've noticed my waist shrinking so I'm less apt to take out someone's eye with the button on my pants. :smack Hope everyone had a good week.


----------



## ErinP

> I was a bit disappointed as the store was out of my size in almost every pair that was on my list of potentials. Yep, I always read the reviews and check type before I go in to buy a pair otherwise I get really confused.


I've never lived close enough to civilization to have a athletic shoe store nearby, so I buy online. 
RoadrunnerSports and RunningWarehouse are my favorites. 
RW is free shipping and usually a free gift or two. RRS has a program where you can try-and-return if you need. 
I just got a pair of New Balance 1064s last week from RW for $65. Free shipping and a free long sleeved shirt, too.


----------



## Caitedid

I'm starting the couch to 5K program on March 1st. I have some more weight to lose before my back will have anything to do with running, plus the cold air is not so much with the asthma. Excited to get started though, as I miss the trail running we did in high school.


----------



## cindy-e

Caitedid said:


> I'm starting the couch to 5K program on March 1st. I have some more weight to lose before my back will have anything to do with running, plus the cold air is not so much with the asthma. Excited to get started though, as I miss the trail running we did in high school.


That's great! You can do it! We'll be cheering you on from here.  GO FOR IT!

Cindyc.


----------



## Pink_Carnation

I just started the couch to 5k today...I'm not sure if I am going to survive. My endurance stinks. I do have a nice trail to run on though. I am also trying sort of barefoot running. I just have shoes with a flexible rubber sole and no support or heel that I am using.


----------



## cindy-e

Pink_Carnation said:


> I just started the couch to 5k today...I'm not sure if I am going to survive. My endurance stinks. I do have a nice trail to run on though. I am also trying sort of barefoot running. I just have shoes with a flexible rubber sole and no support or heel that I am using.


That's awesome! You can do it.  It is tough at first, but you'll make it. Anyway, any little bit of progress you make is health you didn't have before, and that makes all of it important, however small!

cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Good luck! Of course you can do it. I had no endurance when I started, if you're patient it will come.


----------



## cowboy joe

Caitedid said:


> I'm starting the couch to 5K program on March 1st. I have some more weight to lose before my back will have anything to do with running, plus the cold air is not so much with the asthma. Excited to get started though, as I miss the trail running we did in high school.





Pink_Carnation said:


> I just started the couch to 5k today...I'm not sure if I am going to survive. My endurance stinks. I do have a nice trail to run on though. I am also trying sort of barefoot running. I just have shoes with a flexible rubber sole and no support or heel that I am using.


That's terrific! I've heard good things about the "Couch to 5K" program. (http://www.coolrunning.com/engine/2/2_3/181.shtml for anyone that is interested). Keep us posted on how you are doing. Gotta tell ya though, running can be addictive.:grin: 

Finished conditioning & moved into my 12 week half marathon training program this week. (http://www.halhigdon.com/halfmarathon/inter.htm ) Cut back on the miles in order to follow the schedule but upped the intensity so burning lots of calories. Down 7 1/2 pounds overall in the past 38 days. :nanner:

On the downside, colder than heck outside. Last 4 days have been well below zero with windchills in the negative double digits. -1F as I headed out to feed critters this morning...that's without the windchill. The roads are snow & ice covered too. Not worth taking the chance of taking a digger so I'll stick to the treadmill for now. Patiently waiting for a break in the weather...think I have every inch of the wall in front of the treadmill memorized...


----------



## JanS

Still cold here and I wouldn't be caught dead (well, I'd probably be dead pretty quickly) running on the road. Snow is piled high and there is no shoulder. Too many curves to assume oncoming drivers would see me. Just no way!

Last year I sometimes drove to an indoor track. I'm convinced the constant circling (it's only 1/8 mile) contributed to my knee problem. Since I don't want to go there or drive the distance to the county park more than once a week, I haven't been running at all during the week. Which brings me to....the fitness center. I am heading there today, free trial slip in hand. This will be my first encounter with exercise equipment, other than walking on a manual treadmill. Wish me luck. I have run a marathon darn it and I refuse to be intimidated by electronic treadmills and people who know how to use them! (But I am.)


----------



## Pink_Carnation

I am going to do week 1 again on the couch to 5k. I can't quite make the 1 min. running in one section partially because it is uphill at that point. It works out though because my niece is going to try starting this also so we will be on the same week


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Still cold here and I wouldn't be caught dead (well, I'd probably be dead pretty quickly) running on the road. Snow is piled high and there is no shoulder. Too many curves to assume oncoming drivers would see me. Just no way!
> 
> Last year I sometimes drove to an indoor track. I'm convinced the constant circling (it's only 1/8 mile) contributed to my knee problem. Since I don't want to go there or drive the distance to the county park more than once a week, I haven't been running at all during the week. Which brings me to....the fitness center. I am heading there today, free trial slip in hand. This will be my first encounter with exercise equipment, other than walking on a manual treadmill. Wish me luck. I have run a marathon darn it and I refuse to be intimidated by electronic treadmills and people who know how to use them! (But I am.)


L! TOTALLY understand! I find gyms totally intimidating and usually only use the eliptical and the treadmill when I am there.


----------



## JanS

Yikes. I might be done for the season. My knee started acting up last week and it's really bad. We went out to run 10 miles on Sunday. The side of my right knee started hurting around mile 6 or 7 and I quit at 9. By Tuesday it was fine and I forgot about it. We didn't even go 3 today before it hurt so bad I couldn't take it. We walked a lot of the last 2 1/2 and the parts where we did run nearly had me in tears.

Thought I'd be up to 18 by now and since I'm not, I'm not going to be able to do the 20 mile race next weekend. If I can't do that, I'm not going to be able to do the 50K a month later. But I'm trying not to panic. First thing is to get a brace. The one I used last fall was borrowed and I had to return it. Then later this week I'll try the treadmill and see how it feels on a flat surface. Next week's race is kind of neat, you sign up for 5, 10, 15 or 20 miles but you can drop down or move up during the race if you feel up to it. It's designed to encourage you to go farther than you think you can, with little prizes like gloves at different levels. So I am going out no matter what, because I can stop after 5 if necessary. The marathon is still 3 months away so even with rest I might still make that....and if not, I could switch to the half which is the one distance I've never done.

So....I let myself feel crushed for about 10 minutes but am now looking for possible bright sides.


----------



## JanS

Another bright side.  The 20 miler is not this weekend, it's the week after. More time to rest the knee.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Another bright side.  The 20 miler is not this weekend, it's the week after. More time to rest the knee.


I am glad you get another week! Take care of yourself. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cowboy joe

Sorry to hear about your injury Jan. Hope you heal up soon.

Kicked up my long run to 6 miles this week. Had to drop back on my pace due to a sore tendon. Nothing new...that's what I get for fooling myself into thinking that an old geezer with fibromyalgia can still run with the big dogs. Still on track for a sub 2 hr half marathon. Lost another 2 lbs bringing my total to 9 1/2. Right on pace to hit my target weight by race day which is still ~10 weeks off.

Hope everyone had a great week! Weather is finally beginning to break...can't wait to get back outside.


----------



## cowboy joe

Had lost another 1/2 lb as of yesterday before my workout but right back to where I was last week as of this morning. The scale was acting funky (old style with the movable weights) so I'm hoping it is wrong. Kind of disappointed as I ran 7 miles yesterday which supposedly burned 1100 cals. Ate very little...6 oz homemade, low fat yogurt for breakfast, 8 oz oatmeal with a tsp of jam for lunch, a salad w/lo fat dressing, a small serving of corn (no butter) and a bowl of chinese noodles for dinner. Maybe I didn't eat enough??? Hope everyone did better than I did this week.


----------



## JanS

You got it. You need to eat more and add protein. The only protein I see there was in the yogurt and oatmeal and those weren't very big portions. 

It might be a good idea to skip the daily weigh-ins too. I don't think that gives the true picture.


----------



## cowboy joe

OK...where is everyone? Hope you folks are staying motivated. I know, snowy, cold...at least here in the northeast. It was -5F with the windchill yesterday morning. Then again, it was in the 40's the day before with pouring rain. The combination of brutal cold & standing water turned the side of the roads into skating rinks. That ruled out any ideas I had of doing my long run, 7 miles, outside. So, it was back to the dreadmill.

Down 11 1/2 lbs since I started right after the first of the year. This is the lightest that I've been since my doctors turned me into a lab rat a few years back while they tried 101 medications, most of which had weight gain as a side effect. Glad I opted out of that. Thanks for the feedback Jan. I added a daily portion of soy protien to my diet which seemed to get me back on track. I'm a little off target for a 25lbs by May 1st but very close. No worries...still a work in progress. Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Pink_Carnation

I have finally made it to week 2 of the couch to 5k. I ran around inside the house yesterday since I didn't want to go out in the rain. Cool on the 11 1/2 lbs. I hope to get where I am loosing but right now it is more about building endurance.


----------



## JanS

You're doing great Pink! I didn't loose weight when I started running, but once I got some distance it happened and, just as important, it stayed off.

Joe, are you a vegetarian? Maybe you mentioned it but I've forgotten. I read that vegetarians need more protein than other athletes (who already need more than the average person) because not all plant proteins absorb easily. You really need to emphasize protein or you're going to lose the muscle you're working so hard to build.

As for me, I haven't been posting because I haven't been running. I knew before the 2nd mile of my 20 mile race that I wasn't going to be able to do it. Struggled on to mile five but the knee was too bad. The 50K is 10 days away and obviously I won't be there. Just read in an email that Ultrarunning magazine lists it as one of the fastest in the country, it would have been exciting to participate. I'm pretty disappointed. I'm going to rest for a few weeks then see if there's still time to train for the marathon on 5-15 but....probably not.

I'm staying active but haven't been getting any cardio. Running is really the only thing I like. My weight went up SO fast but I'm back down a few lbs now.


----------



## cowboy joe

Way to go Pink! Don't worry about the weight loss right now. Like Jan, I didn't start losing weight right away either. You will start to feel better though and you'll lose size as your muscles start to tone. 

Sorry to hear that your knee gave out Jan and that you'll miss the 50K. I just did the conversion in my head & realized that's 31+ miles. The season is still young so there's plenty of time left & races to run. Hope you heal up soon.

Yep, I'm a vegetarian so it's important that I eat foods like peanut butter which are high in protein. Sadly, when one is on a diet, one must skip the chocolate that goes oh so well with the peanut butter...sigh. I've made it a point over the last week to drink a glass of soy protein every day, especially as my runs get longer. Did an 8 miler this week at an 8:30 pace. Unfortunately it was pouring rain / sleet / snow and a stiff breeze so I ran on the treadmill. Weather is supposed break next week. Can't wait. Most of the snow is melted so hoping to get on the canal trail this weekend.

Half way to my target weight having lost 12.5 so far. I'm a few weeks behind where I thought that I'd be by now but it just doesn't matter. Checked my running diary...down well over 20lbs since last year at this time.


----------



## Caitedid

Hoping to restart Couch to 5K tomorrow, having gotten new shoes. Did one run last week, got shin splints so bad I could barely walk for the rest of the week. Finally got to a good athletic shoe store, found out that my shoes are way past their tossing date and weren't at all the right shoes for me to begin with. Here's hoping that making this switch will get me back on track, need to remember to actually take my asthma medicine too! Dog loves going for a run, but he's a bit confused by the whole intervals thing...


----------



## Pink_Carnation

Just finished week 4 of couch to 5k....it has only taken be about 2 months. I have just been running in the house since there aren't any hills and it has made a difference on being able to keep going. I have decided to do the barefoot running inside and more of a barefoot feel outside with cheap water shoes.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Started CT5K a couple of days ago, today was day 2. 

I live on a hill (HilltopDaisy, get it?), so I am driving 2 miles down the hill to a nice flat road. I walked for 40 minutes today, and I saw cranes, rabbits, wild turkey. My legs are sore from 2 days ago. I was not motivated at all. The weather was rainy and cold. I walked anyway. Good girl!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Walked today, down by the park, as the river is flooded and the road is closed for a few days. Really pushed myself and thoroughly enjoyed it!


----------



## cowboy joe

Way to go Pink, Caitedid & Daisy! Lots of 5Ks to run during the summer months. Pick one that looks like fun & register now. It will give you something to look forward to and train for. Around here, they have the "10 Ugly Men" 5K ( http://www.tenuglymen.com/scoop.cfm ) . The before & after activities are a blast.

Just over three weeks to go before the 1/2 marathon. My long run was a touch over 10 miles this week in under 87 min. Down 14 1/2 lbs since Jan 3, over 26 lbs since last year at this time. 

I just read the thread on using hcg (Human chorionic gonadotropin - a hormone produced during pregnancy) for weight loss. The numbers are impressive with folks reporting to have lost 10 lbs or more in a week. I'm glad those folks are achieving such good results. That said, I think that I'll just stick to the old fashioned way of diet & exercise. Hope everyone is having a great week. Looks like spring is just around the corner.


----------



## HilltopDaisy

OK, I googled 5K's in my area and picked one!! It's about 10 minutes from my place in a tiny town called Smithville Flatts, in early June. I'm really going to have to work hard to pull this off!


----------



## HilltopDaisy

Walked for 40 minutes this morning; broke into a jog multiple times and it felt great! The weather here in NY is beautiful today.


----------



## cowboy joe

The race in Smithville Flatts looks like fun Daisy! We'll be cheering for you.

A little over two weeks to go before the half marathon. My weight bounced up a 1/2 lb but no worries. Adopted a new dog a few weeks ago & haven't been sleeping much as he was very sick when I got him. My weight always goes up when I don't get enough sleep. He's doing much better and should be right as rain in short time. 

Down ~25lbs from this time last year. Still friggin' cold around here with the temps just above freezing this morning. Ran 11 miles at a decent pace. Still on track for a personal best for the half marathon. 

Hope everyone else is on track with their training.


----------



## cindy-e

Hello everybody Leaving out on a 6 mile run this morning. Just dropping in to say hi. Glad to see everybody is still at it. =0)
In case anybody is reading... 
I ended up walking the 6 miles instead of running. My husband wanted me to walk with him, and so I did. He wants me to walk the half this summer instead of running it. *sigh*... Oh well. I kept saying I wanted fitness to be a family thing, not just my thing, and because he wanted to get out and do that walk yesterday (and there was no adult to watch kids) all of us got out to exercise either running, walking, or biking 6 miles. That is a very good thing, but it is HARD to not run this half. It has been a goal since I ran it last year, to run it and beat my time from last year. But I don't believe you have to put "yourself" first to be fit. I am trying to change a paradigm in my whole family. This is what they need. I can still train for the triathalon (sprint - a short one) and run, and challenge myself in that way. It will train different muscle groups too, so it is actually better for me to do that. But it is still really hard to give up that half. L! 
Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Strength training yesterday, and swimming today. I swam for an hour or so, I lost track of laps, so I don't know how far I went. I just know I am slow compared to my friend who swims with me, but then she used to be a competitive swimmer in school,and she is younger than me, so I guess I can't complain about that. L!

Cindy


----------



## cowboy joe

Nice to see you back Cindy! Kudos to you for making exercise a family thing. Been trying to talk youngest DD (17) into running a 5K with me. No deal yet so I can appreciate the effort it takes...I even tried to bribe her with new running clothes. There will be other races. Good luck with your training for the tri. Always wanted to do one but my shoulders won't hold up to the training required for the swim.

Ran a 12 mile training run at a 9 min pace last Sunday despite having a nasty cold / flu. Last long run before Sunday's 1/2 marathon. Started my recovery after that dropping to 4 miles, then 3, then 2 on Wed. Strength & stretching yesterday, short walk the next couple of days. Feels odd not to lace up the running shoes everyday.

Looks as if the weather may cooperate. The mid 30s with chance of snow forecast earlier in the week has been changed to mid 40s with clear skies at start time, warming to 50ish by finish time. Decent weather for a long run.

Not losing any weight but not gaining either. Holding steady at ~12 1/2 lb loss from January which is fine between being sick and the increase of carbs in preparation for the long run. Made it to about half of what I wanted to lose. No worries, I'll take what I can get. Starting round two of the weight loss program after race day is over...there's pizza, bagels, donuts and lots of other goodies in the post race food tent. It would just be wrong to let all that food go to waste. :donut: That said, hope to lose another 10-15 lbs by 4th of July.

Happy spring everyone. Hope you are all staying motivated!


----------



## cindy-e

cowboy joe said:


> Nice to see you back Cindy! Kudos to you for making exercise a family thing. Been trying to talk youngest DD (17) into running a 5K with me. No deal yet so I can appreciate the effort it takes...I even tried to bribe her with new running clothes. There will be other races. Good luck with your training for the tri. Always wanted to do one but my shoulders won't hold up to the training required for the swim.
> 
> Ran a 12 mile training run at a 9 min pace last Sunday despite having a nasty cold / flu. Last long run before Sunday's 1/2 marathon. Started my recovery after that dropping to 4 miles, then 3, then 2 on Wed. Strength & stretching yesterday, short walk the next couple of days. Feels odd not to lace up the running shoes everyday.
> 
> Looks as if the weather may cooperate. The mid 30s with chance of snow forecast earlier in the week has been changed to mid 40s with clear skies at start time, warming to 50ish by finish time. Decent weather for a long run.
> 
> Not losing any weight but not gaining either. Holding steady at ~12 1/2 lb loss from January which is fine between being sick and the increase of carbs in preparation for the long run. Made it to about half of what I wanted to lose. No worries, I'll take what I can get. Starting round two of the weight loss program after race day is over...there's pizza, bagels, donuts and lots of other goodies in the post race food tent. It would just be wrong to let all that food go to waste. :donut: That said, hope to lose another 10-15 lbs by 4th of July.
> 
> Happy spring everyone. Hope you are all staying motivated!


So how did the race go ? I hope you did great!


----------



## cindy-e

7 miles today. The whole family is registered for the half marathon, either as walkers or runners. The race is June 5. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH & I are hikers. Right now, he is riding his bicycle in the mornings to meet the guys for coffee. The ride back is up a very steep hill that is challenging to walk up. The weather prevents him from doing that more than 4 days/week. I stayed in reasonably good shape all Winter long, doing 30 minutes/elliptical (I go for stamina building, so fast speed) every other day, and on the in between days, did my T-Tapp workout. DH & I take fast walks, but got out of the habit of doing it just about every day, like we used to. I am going to commit to taking him on regular walks, at least every other day. I'll walk in just about any weather (around here, you have to). DH could lose 10#s, but is carrying a lot of muscle (Machinist/Welder, does a lot of lifting). I was down with the flu, first time in 12 years, due to a stressful week without enough sleep. It took a week for me to kick the virus and still recovering, adding back in the elliptical, but easing myself back to the 30 minutes. I am back to my T-Tapp workouts, again. The flu caused me to lose 5#s. I can't afford to lose any more, so trying to get my eating schedule back on track, too. Also, I'd like to hit the gardening hard, as it is time right now to get those beds in shape.


----------



## cowboy joe

cindy-e said:


> So how did the race go ? I hope you did great!


Sunday was a beautiful day for a run with partially sunny skies & temps in the 50s. Sadly, I woke up with a very sore, swollen calf, probably the result of pushing a mower on soft, muddy ground for almost 4 hrs the day before. Broke my sunglasses and my MP3 player somewhere along the way. The day was stacking up poorly but the sunglasses made three and everyone knows that bad luck only runs in threes. Fortunately I never wear headphones during a race so the MP3 wasn't a problem. Cobbed together a repair of my sunglasses just before the gun sounded, sucked it up & left the rest of the not so good stuff behind me at the start line. The ability to leave it all behind is one of the things I real enjoy about running. Settled into my pace after a bit of a fast start and finished in 1:58:02 (chip time...1:58:35 gun time). Very happy to have hit my goal of finishing in under 2. 

Really cool race. There were folks dressed in period costume outside the Susan B. Anthony House, live music on the side of the road, and tons of well wishers along the way. The course went through many scenic, cultural & historic districts...should have brought a camera with me to snap some shots. Best sign I saw was a young boy with one that said "Go Mom! Now isn't this better than sitting in Church?". Had a few nice conversations along the way with other runners. IMHO, the comraderie is one of the best parts of the race. Post race was fun...pizza, yeah I indulged, fruit, water, juice, and bagels. They had tables set up with jars of organic peanut butter for the bagels...that was really good! OK, so I had a bagel too!

Took the dog for a handful of long walks yesterday after the race. Feel good today but it's a recovery day so I did strength / stretching instead. Lite week with only a few 2-3 milers on the schedule. Back to training next week...haven't decided whether to do another half or to go all in on a full marathon at the end of summer. Lots of time between now & then to figure it out.

Hope everyone had a great weekend!


----------



## cindy-e

cowboy joe said:


> Sunday was a beautiful day for a run with partially sunny skies & temps in the 50s. Sadly, I woke up with a very sore, swollen calf, probably the result of pushing a mower on soft, muddy ground for almost 4 hrs the day before. Broke my sunglasses and my MP3 player somewhere along the way. The day was stacking up poorly but the sunglasses made three and everyone knows that bad luck only runs in threes. Fortunately I never wear headphones during a race so the MP3 wasn't a problem. Cobbed together a repair of my sunglasses just before the gun sounded, sucked it up & left the rest of the not so good stuff behind me at the start line. The ability to leave it all behind is one of the things I real enjoy about running. Settled into my pace after a bit of a fast start and finished in 1:58:02 (chip time...1:58:35 gun time). Very happy to have hit my goal of finishing in under 2.
> 
> Really cool race. There were folks dressed in period costume outside the Susan B. Anthony House, live music on the side of the road, and tons of well wishers along the way. The course went through many scenic, cultural & historic districts...should have brought a camera with me to snap some shots. Best sign I saw was a young boy with one that said "Go Mom! Now isn't this better than sitting in Church?". Had a few nice conversations along the way with other runners. IMHO, the comraderie is one of the best parts of the race. Post race was fun...pizza, yeah I indulged, fruit, water, juice, and bagels. They had tables set up with jars of organic peanut butter for the bagels...that was really good! OK, so I had a bagel too!
> 
> Took the dog for a handful of long walks yesterday after the race. Feel good today but it's a recovery day so I did strength / stretching instead. Lite week with only a few 2-3 milers on the schedule. Back to training next week...haven't decided whether to do another half or to go all in on a full marathon at the end of summer. Lots of time between now & then to figure it out.
> 
> Hope everyone had a great weekend!


Sounds great! Congrats! Our race is the first weekend in june.

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

8 miles today. In the rain. Not NW misty drizzly rain either... REAL, soaking, freezing, crazy rain. 

But hey, we did it. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

yesterday was a 9 mile day. Sun was out. It was beautiful. =0) There were baby seals resting on one of the floating docks as we went by. (We took a road next to the shoreline.) It was so clear, the mountains were out. Everything was blooming, and people were out working in their gardens. Lovely day. Love it!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Well, it looks like I may be talking to myself, but it helps me be accountable, so ... 

11 miles today. Half marathon is in 2 weeks.

Cindyc.


----------



## ChristieAcres

cindy-e said:


> Well, it looks like I may be talking to myself, but it helps me be accountable, so ...
> 
> 11 miles today. Half marathon is in 2 weeks.
> 
> Cindyc.


Go Cindy!!! Sounds like you are doing just great on your training schedule:dance:

These days, I am just working out to stay fit, not training for anything, also don't need to lose weight. Hiking weather will be here eventually, LOL.


----------



## cindy-e

lorichristie said:


> Hiking weather will be here eventually, LOL.


from your mouth to God's ears... L! Thanks for the encouragement! 

Cindyc.


----------



## ChristieAcres

cindy-e said:


> from your mouth to God's ears... L! Thanks for the encouragement!
> 
> Cindyc.


Hey, you are very welcome. Right after I got on and posted? I decided it was time to hit the elliptical. Before I go into that...

A number of weeks ago, I got the flu for the first time in twelve years (week of little sleep & too much stress preceded it). I was very sick for one week, not able to eat 5 days at all. Thankfully, only lost 5#s, which was fine, but had to slowly get back on my work-out routine. I do T-Tapp and elliptical, when I am not hiking or taking long fast walks. For the following two weeks, I did my T-Tapp and became increasingly more physically active. Last night was the first time on the elliptical since I was sick. I was able to do twenty minutes at my typical fast speed. Normally, I do thirty minutes, so I was a happy camper:bouncy: So, this means, I am BACK! Yayyyyyy!

Today is my day to just do gardening, which is my one day off per week. Then, I go back to T-Tapp tomorrow, elliptical for thirty minutes the following day, and so on. In addition, I'll be adding some extra calisthenics to my T-Tapp days. 

This makes me very happy as I'll be ready to go hiking when the nice weather starts...


----------



## cindy-e

headed out friday for a half marathon

just keeping myself accountable. =0)

Cindy


----------



## JanS

I'm ba-ack.  Congrats Joe and Cindy on your races. I'm sure there are lots of HTers out and about now that winter is over, whether they're posting here or not.

I am just starting running again. Took more time off, then my friend and I went back to meeting weekly, doing 3-5 miles rather than 10. My daughter is just starting back after a 3 week layoff so for the first time in a long time I'm running during the week too. Have to drive her to the park so might as well get my shoes on. She struggled on day one but on day two was already setting a pace I can't make. LOL 

Even with all the time off, my knee still gives trouble. I wear a brace and deal with it. Quitting is not an option, seeing a specialist or having surgery isn't an option at this time either. My running partner has been having knee problems just as long and she managed to do a half last month. My goal for now is to build endurance and get back to weekly 10 mile runs. Then we'll look for a 5k and go from there.


----------



## cindy-e

Well, I am training a lot these days with a triathalon 6 weeks away, but not posting as much on this thread since I'm not too sure how often it is used. But anyway, today was a swim workout. =0)

Cindy


----------



## cindy-e

yesterday, swim with the kids (for pleasure). Last night strength workout and some time on the eliptical/treadmill. Today, swim workout, 550 meters, and later today, a 6 mile bike ride. Training for a tri is ... a lot of work! L! =0) But I think I like it. =0)

cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Well, I am talking to myself I suppose, but as I said, it keeps me accountable. So... Today was interval training. 2 laps walking, 2x100 with 100 recovery laps after each. 2x200s with 200s recovery in between, 1x400 with 400 recovery, 2x200s with 200s recovery, 2x100s with 100s recovery in between and then 2 walking cool down laps. 4 miles total. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Sunday and monday are exercise off days for me. 

Today, I did 650 yds in the pool, crawl and back strokes. 
This afternoon, for running, I have to do hill repeats. (not my fav, but hey...). 
ETA: Hill repeats accomplished for this week. Whew! Glad that's over! =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

800 yd swim today
yoga tonight.
ETA: I didn't do yoga, I did a run. 5 min walk/5min run for an hour. Had to change it around for scheduling reasons. Anyway, it felt good. I guess I am going to start posting on daily mile again since nobody but me is using this thread these days. if anybody is checking in, or finds this at all helpful, let me know... =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I'm not at HT very often this time of year but I do have notifications from this thread sent to my email. So I'm still keeping up with you.  

I'm running more and am back to the light weights. Brought my late husband's barbell and weights up from the garage although I haven't tried them yet. Lost a couple of lbs and would be happy to lose a couple more (and fit back into my teeny clothes from last year, which are currently in custody of my daughter.  ) We are already signed up for The Great Race 10K at the end of September. Will probably do two 5Ks leading up to that. My goal right now is to get back to working on hills. We did a very hilly 10 miler last year around Halloween and I want to do well there this year. It's hard to know how to handle races when you train with a person who can't go as far or as fast so I've already planted the seed that I intend to run that one hard. My friend hated those hills so I don't think there will be any hurt feelings, in fact she may skip it altogether.


----------



## cindy-e

Great to hear from you Jan! Sounds like you have e good plan in place. =0) 

Thurs. I did 750 in the pool and strength training.
Friday I did pool (practicing breathing, so I don't know how far) and 1 hr. bike
Sat. was a 10 mile bike ride.

Sat. was hard. It worried me a bit. I only have a month until the triathalon, and frankly, I'm not sure I could have done a run after that (and I didn't even swim first!) I'm supposed to do 12 miles on the bike too... 

As far as "races" I have on the docket:

Triathalon, Aug. 
5k Sept. 
Half marathon October 
Run (dec.)
That's probably all. The weather gets wet and yucky in Jan around here, so there are no races after that.


----------



## JanS

The weather will be bad here but I detest running in the heat so I hang on as well as I can through summer. But my real season starts in the fall. Of course I don't bike or swim, those would be a problem. LOL

Ok, I have a concrete goal, written on paper, circled numerous times, and hanging on my fridge. Our fastest time was 8:53/mile on a flat course doing a 5K. It was tiring but I felt I might have done a little better running alone. The race I'm looking forward to is 10 miles with some truly awful hills, we did 10:55 there. The #1 woman in my age group finished with 8:18. Um, maybe not. I settled on taking 20 minutes off my time which means an 8:55 pace. Unlikely but not impossible. The race is over 3 months away so plenty of time IF I commit to doing the work. I'm very committed today sitting at the computer, we'll see how committed I am tomorrow facing down the first hill.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> The weather will be bad here but I detest running in the heat so I hang on as well as I can through summer. But my real season starts in the fall. Of course I don't bike or swim, those would be a problem. LOL
> 
> Ok, I have a concrete goal, written on paper, circled numerous times, and hanging on my fridge. Our fastest time was 8:53/mile on a flat course doing a 5K. It was tiring but I felt I might have done a little better running alone. The race I'm looking forward to is 10 miles with some truly awful hills, we did 10:55 there. The #1 woman in my age group finished with 8:18. Um, maybe not. I settled on taking 20 minutes off my time which means an 8:55 pace. Unlikely but not impossible. The race is over 3 months away so plenty of time IF I commit to doing the work. I'm very committed today sitting at the computer, we'll see how committed I am tomorrow facing down the first hill.


You are seriously brave. Hill repeats are my least favorite kind of running workout! 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Today was 20 min. bike, 30 min run (5 min walk/5 min run for 30 min) then 20 min bike back home. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Yesterday was a swim. 

Today I *finally* did half a mile in the pool, which is my goal distance. I am so encouraged!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

running 4X400 plus 400 walks in between. 
Next I do a half a mile in the pool, but I have to wait for lap swim to open up.
ETA: Half a mile swim accomplished. My daughter did it too! So proud of her. =0)


----------



## cindy-e

8 mile bike ride today. Went out to the Olympic Discovery Trail (kind of a ways from here) but SOOO gorgeous! It was really fun to do a scenic trail. Made the bike ride so much eaiser!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Great job making your goal, Cindy! 

I ran yesterday for the first time all week, just can't take the heat. Made the mistake of going at noon. Barely made it two miles and I was DYING. I hate the snow and ice for all other purposes but when it comes to running, bring it on!


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Great job making your goal, Cindy!
> 
> I ran yesterday for the first time all week, just can't take the heat. Made the mistake of going at noon. Barely made it two miles and I was DYING. I hate the snow and ice for all other purposes but when it comes to running, bring it on!


Yea, we figured out because we are in the pnw, that 12 is not the hottest part of the day here. It's more like 3 in the afternoon. But then again, "Hot" here is 75-80 degrees. 

I can't imagine having to run in the heat you guys deal with! 

Good job for trying! 

FWIW, I did a half mile swim this morning, and I have a 3 mile run on the docket for this afternoon. It's raining of course. That's the down side the to cooler weather here... lots of rain!

ETA: 3 mile run accomplished. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

The other day dd needed dropping off near the high school....perfect opportunity for a run, right? She showed me the one-mile loop the cross country team runs. It was 6 pm so I figured things would have cooled off. NOPE! Barely made it two miles once again. Got back to the car and the blessed air conditioning then passed a thermometer in town - it was still 90! Meanwhile dd and her team have been doing five mile runs, one girl who needs to keep up a scholarship is doing way more. Yikes!

But it's a bit cooler and tonight I will be going later in the evening. Hoping to finally get in a good run.

My running partner and I have our next couple of races set up. We are skipping a 5k we did last year. It was pretty flat and our best time but we never got over the humiliation of being passed at the finish line by a lady pushing a stroller. LOL Instead we are doing the ice cream race dd and her cc team do every year....a 5k run, you are handed a spoon at the finish and everyone digs into giant troughs of ice cream. It's very popular for some reason.  Then in September the 10k Great Race which was my first race in 2009. The one with all the hills in October and a repeat of an 8k trail run in November. Looking forward to the start of my real season in January.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> The other day dd needed dropping off near the high school....perfect opportunity for a run, right? She showed me the one-mile loop the cross country team runs. It was 6 pm so I figured things would have cooled off. NOPE! Barely made it two miles once again. Got back to the car and the blessed air conditioning then passed a thermometer in town - it was still 90! Meanwhile dd and her team have been doing five mile runs, one girl who needs to keep up a scholarship is doing way more. Yikes!
> 
> But it's a bit cooler and tonight I will be going later in the evening. Hoping to finally get in a good run.
> 
> My running partner and I have our next couple of races set up. We are skipping a 5k we did last year. It was pretty flat and our best time but we never got over the humiliation of being passed at the finish line by a lady pushing a stroller. LOL Instead we are doing the ice cream race dd and her cc team do every year....a 5k run, you are handed a spoon at the finish and everyone digs into giant troughs of ice cream. It's very popular for some reason.  Then in September the 10k Great Race which was my first race in 2009. The one with all the hills in October and a repeat of an 8k trail run in November. Looking forward to the start of my real season in January.


It has gotten into the 90s only 1 time since we moved here. There were heat advisories, major news stories about it... you would have thought the ground was melting. L! I wouldn't have made it two miles in that heat! I'm glad you are getting some cooler weather, and a chance for a real run.

Today, I did half a mile in the pool with older dd. Bike ride for 45 min. later today with younger dd. We're not worried about heat, we're just hoping it isn't going to rain again. We have had too many grey rainy days - more than is typical of our summers here. 

Have a great run!

CIndyc.


----------



## JanS

I went to a park with a one-mile loop that includes a long steep hill. Ran it 5 times, the last two a little faster, and felt great after although a little sore today. That just means there are muscles our slow flat runs haven't been reaching.

A friend is running the Las Vegas half, another is walking it, and I casually considered joining them for a minute. But when I checked out the race page I noticed the marathon has a 4:30 limit. Well, under 4:30 is my next goal. And I do well under pressure.  It would be very hard to justify the cost though.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> I went to a park with a one-mile loop that includes a long steep hill. Ran it 5 times, the last two a little faster, and felt great after although a little sore today. That just means there are muscles our slow flat runs haven't been reaching.
> 
> A friend is running the Las Vegas half, another is walking it, and I casually considered joining them for a minute. But when I checked out the race page I noticed the marathon has a 4:30 limit. Well, under 4:30 is my next goal. And I do well under pressure.  It would be very hard to justify the cost though.


That's the nice thing about that HALF marathon, tho-: It still has the 4:30 limit. So you could do the half and as long as you finish in 4:30, it's fine. That lets the walkers finish and get medals too. =0) These events are expensive! That is true. Right now, though, it motivates me to stay healthy, so I just tighten up in other areas and live without some things. But even so, the entry fees limit the number of us (in the family) who can join races at one time. We have only done one race as a whole family, and that was very expensive. It was the first and last time we did that... just can't afford it on a regular basis. 

Cindyc. (who forgot that the pool is not open for lap swim this evening, so I have to do my exercise tomorrow, which is supposed to be my rest day. I have a 4 mile run (race) on Sat. and a 12 mile bike on sunday! Would have been nice to keep my rest day as it was. Oh well...)


----------



## acde

good work gals, i wanna be like you


----------



## cindy-e

Today was a swim/bike in preparation for the tri. It went fine until the last min. and 9 seconds, and then my middle daughter crashed on her bike. Her wrist is swollen, but not much, and not bruised or obviously broken or anything. I would not think it was really much of an injury, except that this daughter is normally pretty stoic, and she appears to be in a great deal of pain. Wondering if this is worth a trip to the doc?? EDITED TO ADD: Took her into the doc, and it was just a sprain. Good news!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Sigh... twisted my ankle during the race. Walked. Hopefully, I can finish the bike ride tomorrow. =(

cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Thanks, acde, I'm sure you can. 

Cindy, oh no....one thing after another for your family! Too bad you couldn't run but at least you kept going. I hope you make it through tomorrow.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Thanks, acde, I'm sure you can.
> 
> Cindy, oh no....one thing after another for your family! Too bad you couldn't run but at least you kept going. I hope you make it through tomorrow.


Well, the 12 mile bike ride was easy-peasy. I couldn't believe it! I have done 8 mile rides that were harder than that. And the weather was just right - overcast, cool, and NOT raining. HA! Just what my swollen knee and ankle needed today... SO thankful! 

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB

I am not training, just walking, it was so humid today that I did 3 laps, when I had committed to start doing at least 4. I stood on my feet for almost 4 hours on Sunday on the concrete working at our county fair's food booth, so the joints were feeling it. I had been taking Mobic, but after going to the naturopath last Monday decided to go with the homeopathic remedies, after 4 days the pain in my joints got the better of me so I started it up again, I hope as I lose weight my joints will ache less and I can give it up for good. also after paying for my crestor ( I have very high cholesterol) I am going to research more diet changes to help that. other than the my 'old' age complaints things are going well.
Oh, my oldest grand daughter (almost, 15) did her first triathlon, I think she finished in just over 2 hours! so proud of her.
You ladies are doing well, even with the injuries. Pam


----------



## cindy-e

PamB said:


> I am not training, just walking, it was so humid today that I did 3 laps, when I had committed to start doing at least 4. I stood on my feet for almost 4 hours on Sunday on the concrete working at our county fair's food booth, so the joints were feeling it. I had been taking Mobic, but after going to the naturopath last Monday decided to go with the homeopathic remedies, after 4 days the pain in my joints got the better of me so I started it up again, I hope as I lose weight my joints will ache less and I can give it up for good. also after paying for my crestor ( I have very high cholesterol) I am going to research more diet changes to help that. other than the my 'old' age complaints things are going well.
> Oh, my oldest grand daughter (almost, 15) did her first triathlon, I think she finished in just over 2 hours! so proud of her.
> You ladies are doing well, even with the injuries. Pam


I am glad you are able to get out and walk. That is good. =0) Congrats to your grand daughter on the tri. that is awesome! My daughter is also 15 and is doing the triathalon with me. It is in 2 weeks! ACK! 

Today, we (dd and I) swam 1/2 mile and I think we have a 3 mile run scheduled for later in the day. 

Cindyc.
ETA Yes, we had a 3 mile run today too, which we did this evening. Almost waited to late. 5 more min. and we would have run out of daylight.


----------



## cindy-e

half mile swim again today. Tomorrow, we practice out in open water! I feel OK about it. I think we have gotten to a place where it feels do-able. Couldn't have happened a min. too soon! T-minus 11 days before the event!

ACK!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

The open water swim went really well today. I feel good about it. =0) I need to get my daughter out there a few more times to help her through the nerves. It kind of messed with her a bit that she couldn't see the bottom. But she did it. =0) I swam the whole half a mile today. It was good.

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Another open water half-mile swim today. My dd did it without any trouble today! YEA! 

Cindyc.


----------



## frogmammy

Great dedication! Both in the exercise AND posting! 

Mon


----------



## cindy-e

Today's workout. bike to the track (I am not sure how far that is.) Intervals... 4X100 (with 100 recovery in between each); 2x200 (with 200 recovery in between); 1X400 (400 recovery), then repeat the 200s and 100s as before. Then bike home. It felt great! Stuff that felt really, really hard a month ago is feeling sorta doable now. That is really encouraging.

I have been exercising. Posted about the mini-tri in a different thread. =0)

FWIW. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

last workout before the tri - 1/2 mile swim. It's gonna be strange to not work out again until monday!

Cindyc


----------



## JanS

This past week I did 5 mile runs five days in a row. I only went the last day because I knew it was the last day before my son would be needing the car. But I was glad I did, that turned out to be my best run. My friend and I ran 5 miles yesterday and today and I expect to run tomorrow. Tuesday I was going to take off because we have a race on Wednesday but then I remembered how day 5 was so great last week. And race day would be day 5. So I'll have to think this over. Next weekend we plan to run 10 like we used to do every week before I hurt my knee. We're getting serious about the 10k next month.


----------



## JanS

I never posted after the 5k. It was fine. Still haven't decided if I'm going to do the marathon in Vegas. The price increases in four days so I need to make up my mind. Another choice is the Disney marathon in January, that's attractive because I could see my daughter in Tampa. But something tells me I could get out of Vegas cheaper.  

In the meantime, I started training as if I'm running 26.2 in a few months. It's going well. No knee pain AT ALL. I used a "novice" training plan for the first marathon and am now using "intermediate". It's tough! The race is 3 months away and it is already calling for 26 miles/week. I skipped a 3 mile run and the cross-training on the grounds that I'm old.  The plan calls for THREE 20 mile runs near the end, not sure that's going to happen!

I'm having fun.


----------



## cindy-e

That's awesome Jan! I am doing a 5k end of this month. Also, I am doing a half marathon in october, and another in Nov. I don't know... I think one day I will work up to the marathon distance. =0)
WAY to go!
Cindyc.


----------



## FrodoLass

I know I never post in this forum, but I wanted to let you guys know how much you inspire me. I got up off the couch 6 weeks ago, started eating right and walking again, and I feel great. It's due, in part, to reading your wonderful posts. I have a LONG way to go, but your posts help keep me going.

Don't know the distance, but have worked up to walking an hour every day. Would like to do a 5K, so am doing research on how to train for that. I'd be happy with finishing in an hour :-/

Thanks again!


----------



## JanS

cindy-e said:


> I think one day I will work up to the marathon distance. =0)


I think you will too. 



FrodoLass said:


> Don't know the distance, but have worked up to walking an hour every day. Would like to do a 5K, so am doing research on how to train for that. I'd be happy with finishing in an hour :-/


You're doing great! Keep us updated.


----------



## JanS

It's crazy around here. I signed up for 3 races in 2 days.  I settled on the Las Vegas marathon on December 4th. Info went up for the hilly 10 miler on 10-22 so I am doing that. I'm a little concerned because it's just a week after....yes, it's true....I'm finally running a half marathon. LOL The training plan calls for 13.1 in mid-October and there is an interesting one about an hour away. Crushed limestone trail that was formerly railroad tracks. Not sure it's the smartest move to run that far on an unfamiliar surface but run I will. Add on the 10k later this month and I should be booked up for the rest of 2011. Actually if health stays on my side I know pretty much what I'll be doing through May 2012.


----------



## HappyFarmer

Can I post here, too?

For 3 weeks I have been using an ab lounger, and signed up for a free 2-week trial at the Y, and actually went today. I'm hoping to go every weekday after work, and see about either getting a treadmill or a years membership. We'll see, I have a goal to lose 20-30 lbs by Christmas, for my son's wedding in April. I have no idea if that is reasonable or not, but I'm sure going to try!

HF


----------



## cindy-e

HappyFarmer said:


> Can I post here, too?
> 
> For 3 weeks I have been using an ab lounger, and signed up for a free 2-week trial at the Y, and actually went today. I'm hoping to go every weekday after work, and see about either getting a treadmill or a years membership. We'll see, I have a goal to lose 20-30 lbs by Christmas, for my son's wedding in April. I have no idea if that is reasonable or not, but I'm sure going to try!
> 
> HF


The more the merrier! You can do it! =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## HappyFarmer

I went to the Y today for the 2nd time. This time I treadmilled & "ran" for a good half an hour before I met with a trainer for fundamentals.

I got up to a decent speed without feeling it, then thought I'd better slow down some as I'm not used to it (I did look pretty shabby though beside some of the REAL excercizers). Boy I'm glad I did. I am feeling it a bit now, 3 hours later. Hope it goes away before morning. Not really pain but muscles that have been used that aren't normally. 

The electronic meter said I burned only 68 calories on the one machine!!!!
I just ate 4 chips, at 150 calories per 12 chips. Sigh. It will be very hard to break my snacking habits.
HF


----------



## JanS

HappyFarmer said:


> (I did look pretty shabby though beside some of the REAL excercizers).
> HF


Oh no you don't, quit that RIGHT NOW! Just because someone has been doing something longer than you have, it doesn't make them more "real". Just more experienced. One of my fave quotes:

"If you run, you are a runner. It doesn't matter how fast or how far. It doesn't matter if today is your first day or if you've been running for twenty years. There is no test to pass, no license to earn, no membership card to get. You just run." - John Bingham


----------



## HappyFarmer

Thanks for that quote, Jan, and you are absolutely correct. 

Well yesterday I went to the Y, only worked out for 20 minutes. I was feeling okay, not sore, but I could feel I've worked my muscles. Normal I suppose for just starting out.

Today I canned grape juice most of the afternoon, no gym. I did do my ab lounger (only 40 not the 60 I was up to), and 12 arm curls w/8lb weights.

Not a lot but lifting hay bales & wrestling goats has to account towards my daily workouts! 

I think I'll take tomorrow off and start back up on Monday.

HF


----------



## cindy-e

Good job happy farmer! Jan, how is the training going?

Tomorrow, after taking a break since the triathalon, I start training again in earnest. I went back and looked over my emails from coach, who has helped us with lots of different events, and found that we have enough training schedules for every week of this school year.  It is a bit odd to think that I know exactly what workouts I will be doing every day for the next 40 weeks, but there it is. I am really thankful to not have to think about it! 
The next event is a 5k in 2 weeks. The next event after that is (possibly) a half marathon in october. Another 5k in Dec. In feb, some of us *might* do a bike race called the chilly hilly (but I don't know... It's really hard). June is the half marathon that I do every year... yea. I think I have a plan. =0)

Weight loss continues to go well, but slow. I was REALLY overweight when I started. It takes time to change a lifestyle, so I don't think I feel bad about that. 

CindyC.


----------



## JanS

Thanks for asking, Cindy. It's going okay. Seemed like every run last week was hard and I skipped one short run. I'm still at 10 and should have run 13 today. Since the training plan says it's alright to split runs, thought I'd try that seeing as I've been struggling a bit. Did 8 this morning and planned on another 5 tonight. But lightning and pouring rain put a stop to that. Oh well, will just have to find a way to catch up next weekend. I just don't remember being so sore all the time. But maybe it's like labor, and you forget. LOL I asked my friend if I was so whiny in the past and she didn't answer.


----------



## HappyFarmer

You girls are awesome. It must be such a thrill to compete with others & challenge yourself also to do more! The satisfaction must be wonderful.
HF


----------



## cindy-e

HappyFarmer said:


> You girls are awesome. It must be such a thrill to compete with others & challenge yourself also to do more! The satisfaction must be wonderful.
> HF


L! My goal in doing races is to finish... uusally very close to last. =0) I still have a lot of weight to lose. But I like to run. 

You're doing great! I couldn't exercise for 20 whole min. when I had just started! I really couldn't! That's awesome! I remember when I first started and Jan had to tell me the same thing she told you about being a "real" runner. You absolutely are! She's very encouraging that way. =0)

Today, I ran 3 miles. Easy, relaxed run to shake my legs out. The next couple of weeks are just 3ish miles training for a 5k. It's a good easy start to fall. =0)


----------



## JanS

It's true, I'm way into inspirational quotes and touchy-feely stuff. LOL


----------



## JanS

Hello folks! Catch me up on how you've been doing! 

All is well here. Had to cut my Saturday run short, my own fault for not eating. But Sunday I did the full 14 miles the training plan called for. So I'm all caught up. The bad news is that I've been having bad pain in my left thigh and also pain in the right calf and that is worrying me a bit. It's worst when I walk and at the beginning of a run. Since it subsides, I haven't cut back at this point. I'm going to train this week as usual then after the 10k on Sunday will decide if I need to take some rest. 

My weight is dropping which is to be expected but I do need to keep a better eye on what I eat. With no one to cook for a lot of the time, I've been snacking - healthy, but still - rather than sit down to meals. Definitely short on protein and fat and this is a bad time to be missing calories.


----------



## JanS

All together now: "waaah, we feel bad for poor Jan who needs to eat more....."


----------



## HappyFarmer

I do feel bad for you, but you can't have MY snacks! 

Tomorrow is my last day of my free trial at the Y. I've been excercizing 5 days a week, 1/2 hour pretty much. I hurt. I ache. A Couple days ago I had a reallly hard time starting the Arc Trainer. I've determined my knees are shot and I can't handle the stress on them so need to do low impact things.

It really sucks. I havn't lost even a pound, and I ache all over. I still weigh 149 after all that working out. It's depressing I tell you. 

I went to price chopper today and bought a bunch of fruit, granola bars, and peanut butter stuffed pretzels for snacks. Going to try to replace the chips, candy apples, and the other junk I eat normally. That's probably my downfall.

I found a gym nearby that is 1/2 the price of the Y, cardio express. They don't offer the pool & stuff but I don't use that anyways. I think I'm going to sign up for that. They are open 24 hours, so there won't really be ANY excuse not to go. I just hope I see some improvement soon, it's discouraging. 

Jan maybe you over did it when you "caught up". 14 miles is a good run, especially since it's you and not me! Your doing really well, I just hope your aches & pains go away quickly for you.

HF


----------



## JanS

Thanks! I do feel better after taking just one day off. Running in the grass next to the path makes a huge difference so I'll have to do that more often.

I think you're doing an amazing job! Sometimes when you first start working out you don't lose because you're building muscle. Or so I've heard. That's my story and I'm sticking to it.  Can you add something else, maybe a 1/2 hour walk? I know it's tough for a working person to find that much free time. Maybe cut down on salt? If you're drinking more water while exercising maybe your body is holding onto it. The new season of The Biggest Loser just started, do you watch that? It always inspires me.


----------



## Chief Cook

You have all become an inspiration for me. I am 50, oh no. And to say I am over weight is an under statement. I found that I put me last for many many years. I took care of everyone and now I am paying for it. So I have finally gone to the doctor and if I hear one more well this is bad, I might just slap someone. Now there is a treadmill in our shop and new walking shoes. I have no choice but to get a move on. I have been struggling to keep at it and it is killing me. So thank you all for writing this thread, I really needed to read it. I hope you don't mind if I join the movement. Where do you find out about a 5k?


----------



## JanS

Hi Chief Cook.  Here is a link to more info on the Couch to 5k program that a lot of people use to get started. http://www.c25k.com/ If that's not exactly right for you, you can google "couch to 5k" for other variations.

We're about the same age. I'll be 50 next year and my friend that I run with turned 50 this summer. So age is not going to keep you from doing what you need to do to take care of yourself. Do you watch "The Biggest Loser"? The new season started last night and they divided the contestants into teams by age. The "old" folks are 50 and up, I think the oldest was 63. Everyone on the show loses weight so think about tuning in, they might be an inspiration to you.

Please keep us posted about how you're doing. It does get easier!


----------



## Chief Cook

Hi JanS! Thanks for the info. I will be checking it out! I have never seen The Biggest Loser, but I think I had better check it out also. 50 is not all that bad, just kindof a shock. I kept putting myself off and then WHAMO I turned 50. 
Today I went to the shop and got on the treadmill. I made it 20 mins. this time. BTW if you start looking off you really can step on the edge of the belt! Sounds like you drove onto the rumble strip along the highway! HAHA
Good luck to everyone out there!


----------



## HappyFarmer

I've never watched it either.

All I can say to beginners is start slow. I'm not very far along myself, but it was easier for me to keep going when I added one thing at at time.

I started out on an AB lounger for a couple of weeks, had no stomach muscles to speak of so this was easy to get started with, daily (mostly) 60 times +/-.

Started at the YMCA 2-week trial, on the ellipticals-1/2 hour 5 days/week, alternating between fatburn & cardio levels.

Started curling 8lb dumbells at home, 12 times (no reps), 5 days/week.
Soreness kicked in - bad

Knees bothered me so started the Cybex Arc Trainer (easier on knees, like an elliptical) 1/2 hour, alternating between fatburn & cardio levels.

Started jumping jacks - about 25 in the bathroom at work on break
Started waist twists-about 10-in the bathroom at work on break
Started reaching for the floor, to stretch back & back of thighs.

This all over about a months time. And here I am, just keeping it up, not adding any more until the soreness gets better. I do feel better, despite the soreness.

You can do it, slowly, add as you feel you can, and don't overdo it at first.

HF


----------



## HappyFarmer

Well I did it. I joined the gym today. Didn't work out though, they have a rule no jean material - and had on jean capris.

I'll start Monday, not likely to go tomorrow. 

The good news is I havn't worked out at a gym since Wed, and my soreness has gone away. I'm hoping for good.

HF


----------



## JanS

That's great! You are really sticking with it.


----------



## JanS

My 10k was fine. Crowded though. An acquaintance who did the 5k said it was awful, walkers started in front rather than 5 minutes after as they were supposed to....the end result was lots of frustrated people. My mom and aunt walked the 5k so it will be interesting to hear what they have to say. My mom is 70 and this was her first time, cool, huh?

I'm a polite runner ("would you like to go in front of me? here, let me step off the course while you and 200 of your closest friends pass me by") but my friend is NOT so it's very handy to be with her at the start. She powers through and I follow. She was struggling so I left her (also difficult for polite little ol' me) around 3 1/4. She always tells me to go ahead but I rarely do. It was crazy though, I wasn't even breathing hard, and for once I didn't want to hold back. I thought I was flying and made up enough time in the second half but nope. 58:23, 2 seconds slower than last year. I was so disappointed!

On the very bright side, my 18-year-old finished at 50:21, 3:96!!! faster than 2010. That's an amazing jump.

I have some hard training coming up this week. Next race is the trail half marathon on October 16th.


----------



## HappyFarmer

You still did great, Jan. Sometimes you fool yourself though, thinking how great you are doing, when that happens I've learned to bump it up a bit because I'm actually behind <whatever it was I was doing, not running though!). Still that seems like a great run. And you go Mom!

I wonder how the walkers started like that, a mix up I'm sure, but seems it would have been obvious but I don't know, I've never been to one.

It's fantastic that running is such a family event for you. The support must be fantastic! What's even better is you've instilled it in your daughter (or vise-versa if that's the case) for a healthy lifestyle. 

I can tell by the tone of your words you just love to run!

HF


----------



## JanS

You're right, I DO love to run.  I didn't get my daughter started though. She began running because swim season was over and the other girls went on to track. I had started a few weeks earlier but hadn't told anyone yet in case I didn't stick with it.

I talked to my mom about the mess-up during the 5k. She doesn't know what happened because she was way in the back. She is loving all the positive feedback after I posted about it on Facebook....she doesn't "do" computers but I read her the responses. I don't doubt she'll do it again.


----------



## cindy-e

Jan, You did great! There is no way that I could run a 10k in that time! But I get why that 2 seconds would bug you though. Your whole family should be proud of what they accomplished!

As for me, I started back to training in ernest yesterday with a strength workout... a couple of different kinds of planks, lunges, squats, crunches, toe taps, paw backs... the usual stuff. 

My 2 little boys, ages 9 and 11 ran a 5k last saturday with their Dad. It was cool to be there to support them. They are usually the support team for me and the older kids. 

Fun. =0)

CIndyc.


----------



## JanS

cindy-e said:


> As for me, I started back to training in ernest yesterday with a strength workout... a couple of different kinds of planks, lunges, squats, crunches, toe taps, paw backs... the usual stuff.


Yeah, the usual stuff I HATE.  The Biggest Loser is on tonight and as always it's a toss-up as to whether I do a workout like that while watching....or sit down with a plate of nachos on my lap. 

Congratulations to your little ones! I'm always after the boy I babysit (10) to think about track. He hates running and with good reason, his legs and arms are all over the place. But he could throw or jump.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Yeah, the usual stuff I HATE.  The Biggest Loser is on tonight and as always it's a toss-up as to whether I do a workout like that while watching....or sit down with a plate of nachos on my lap.
> 
> Congratulations to your little ones! I'm always after the boy I babysit (10) to think about track. He hates running and with good reason, his legs and arms are all over the place. But he could throw or jump.


l! Well, I don't love it either, but my trainer said that I had to get better muscle mass to lose weight. I used to burn about 2.4 or 5 (I forget which) calories per min (average). Now, I burn 6.4 per min. That of course factors in doing exercise. It would be less on a rest day. But it appears to be working just the way she said it would. So, even though I hate it, I figure it's worth it. =0)


----------



## cindy-e

just a 3 mile run today. =0)


----------



## cindy-e

Wrong shoes. 3 miles. OUCH!


----------



## JanS

Oops, sorry! I'm getting shoes this weekend, I always wait too long and I'm paying for that right now.


----------



## FrodoLass

Shoes are the bane of my existence. I'm so hard to fit and my feet suffer for it. I've been doing all my walking on grass right now b/c I just can't find a comfortable pair of shoes.


----------



## cindy-e

another 3 mile day - with the right shoes this time. whew! Much better!

cindyc.


----------



## JanS

After a 32 mile week which included 16 on Sunday, I am taking at least 2 days off, possibly more. It's a little too much. Probably because my poor shoes have nothing left to give. I found the ones I want but not in the correct size so will have to keep looking or order online....I have wonderful coupons but they aren't good online, darn it. Sunday might have been the most miserable run I have ever had.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> After a 32 mile week which included 16 on Sunday, I am taking at least 2 days off, possibly more. It's a little too much. Probably because my poor shoes have nothing left to give. I found the ones I want but not in the correct size so will have to keep looking or order online....I have wonderful coupons but they aren't good online, darn it. Sunday might have been the most miserable run I have ever had.


UG! nothing worse than bad shoes on a long run! A few days off would be a good thing. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## HappyFarmer

Well you guys are doing really well. I'm glad to see you keeping it up, and yes shoes are very important!
HF


----------



## cindy-e

strength training today. Normally, it's monday, but the week got up-ended so it got moved to Tuesday. Oh well, at least it's done. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB

I have not been doing well at all, just got a little lazy and off track. I usually walk 45 mins 3 days a week with friends, but the weather, I caught a cold etc, etc, I know its no excuse. So I am committing here to get back on the wagon, also I am going to tell my hubby to no longer buy me a coke, he does it to be nice I know, I will tell him if he must buy himself one, buy me a water! I am going to walk tomorrow around our section, its not quite 4 miles and the weather is gorgeous here for a mid Michigan fall, must be Indian Summer, supposed to last another week almost, hopefully this will get me back on track, you guys are always an inspiration! thanks for your keeping on keeping on! Pam
about the soda my hubby buys, he can let it sit in the fridge and not drink it for days, not me!


----------



## cindy-e

PamB said:


> I have not been doing well at all, just got a little lazy and off track. I usually walk 45 mins 3 days a week with friends, but the weather, I caught a cold etc, etc, I know its no excuse. So I am committing here to get back on the wagon, also I am going to tell my hubby to no longer buy me a coke, he does it to be nice I know, I will tell him if he must buy himself one, buy me a water! I am going to walk tomorrow around our section, its not quite 4 miles and the weather is gorgeous here for a mid Michigan fall, must be Indian Summer, supposed to last another week almost, hopefully this will get me back on track, you guys are always an inspiration! thanks for your keeping on keeping on! Pam
> about the soda my hubby buys, he can let it sit in the fridge and not drink it for days, not me!


Pam... you get to keep trying. you get to course correct. You get to learn. It's ok. This journey is as much about what you learn in the process as it is about the destination. It has to be if the changes you are making are going to last. It's OK! And welcome back! You can do it!

Cindyc. 
(who has rest days on wed, but I still went for a 27 min walk/3 min run with my husband since he was supposed to workout. It was fun. =0)


----------



## cindy-e

swimming this morning. Later, I have a walk with my neighbor, and I have to do a 3 mile run this evening. Sometimes the day stacks up like that. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I ended up taking four days off.....meant to go yesterday but there was an unforeseen complication (nap that went on too long  ). I'm leaving here in a little bit for a run, no idea how far, legs and back still hurt.

In better news, my dd18 got her first medal for placing 17th at a big meet! She tried to act like it was no big deal but I could tell how happy she was. She's a senior so time is getting short to meet these goals.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> I ended up taking four days off.....meant to go yesterday but there was an unforeseen complication (nap that went on too long  ). I'm leaving here in a little bit for a run, no idea how far, legs and back still hurt.
> 
> In better news, my dd18 got her first medal for placing 17th at a big meet! She tried to act like it was no big deal but I could tell how happy she was. She's a senior so time is getting short to meet these goals.


L! Yea I slept in and didn't go swimming today either. We'll see if I can work it in later. =0) Have a 3 mile run to do today too. 


Yea for your daughter! That is great!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Thanks Cindy. Hope you have a good run. Mine ended up being two miles at more of a shuffle. Owie. Tomorrow will probably be better since I'll have a friend to talk to and won't dwell on my aches and pains. Don't think I'm going to be able to pull off 17 miles on Sunday though.


----------



## HappyFarmer

Ugh. I just took 2 days off myself from excercizing. Now WHY can't I spell that word?

Anyways I'm so stuck on 3pm excercizing that any deviation in my schedule I don't go. It's either word to the gym or no-go. 1st day I missed I had to go to the opto because my glasses got bent, 2nd day had to take a goat to the vet (she'll be fine). Went this afternoon though, so at least I'm back on track -but it's the weekend and I don't go on the weekend. Sigh. 

Can you say, "Set in Your Ways"?

HF


----------



## cindy-e

Got my 3 mile run in today. I need to shave 2 min. off my time to make my goal in the dec. 5k, but that is doable believe it or not. sounds like a lot, but I took 2 - 1 min. walk breaks. Lazy me. =0( But hey... I have 8 weeks. At least there is that.

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Doable for some people....then there are those of us who get slower every time..... 

I think I can go faster with the right motivation though. There's a woman I know, a former cross country mom, who is thinking about running a Veteran's Day 5k with us. She's seems to be a bit faster than me. It would bother me quite a lot if she beat me. So I can't let that happen. LOL Can't sign up till we see if dd makes States because it's the same weekend.

Got my SHOES. My BEAUTIFUL shoes. So lucky, the cashier accepted $40 worth of coupons and gift certificates, sometimes they only take one. They were expensive so that really helped, it's hard to enjoy something when you feel guilty about spending too much money. Looking forward to trying them out tomorrow.

Four miles yesterday, running is still ouchie so I took today off. Hate to skip the long run but it's probably best to just look ahead to the half marathon next weekend.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Doable for some people....then there are those of us who get slower every time.....
> 
> I think I can go faster with the right motivation though. There's a woman I know, a former cross country mom, who is thinking about running a Veteran's Day 5k with us. She's seems to be a bit faster than me. It would bother me quite a lot if she beat me. So I can't let that happen. LOL Can't sign up till we see if dd makes States because it's the same weekend.
> 
> Got my SHOES. My BEAUTIFUL shoes. So lucky, the cashier accepted $40 worth of coupons and gift certificates, sometimes they only take one. They were expensive so that really helped, it's hard to enjoy something when you feel guilty about spending too much money. Looking forward to trying them out tomorrow.
> 
> Four miles yesterday, running is still ouchie so I took today off. Hate to skip the long run but it's probably best to just look ahead to the half marathon next weekend.


All the training programs I have ever seen has you stop doing long runs 2 weeks before the half marathon anyway, so it was probably for the best. =0) So anyway... shoes... YEA shoes! New running shoes are better than christmas! L!

I hope you have a great race!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

This plan called for 15 on Sunday, Monday off, and shorter runs during the week although I am supposed to rest Friday and Saturday. I had to change it around a bit and schedule the half after the 17 mile run because this was the only half I could find nearby in mid-October. Since I ended up not running at all on Sunday I should be good and rested.

But THE SHOES! The shoes from heaven!  I ran yesterday with no pain other than the shin splints and I can handle that. I did 4 fast miles and loved every second.

There was construction going on at the park and as I passed the workers the guy driving the front loader was watching me. Then he gave me a thumbs up. Since I'm not a sweet young thang  I figured he wasn't watching me for my looks and wondered what he was thinking. Assumed it was either "she's doing pretty well for an old person" or "she's doing pretty well for someone using a knee brace". I saw him again 2 miles later and sure enough, he pointed at my leg and said "that thing isn't slowing you down any!" I guess I really was going fast.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> This plan called for 15 on Sunday, Monday off, and shorter runs during the week although I am supposed to rest Friday and Saturday. I had to change it around a bit and schedule the half after the 17 mile run because this was the only half I could find nearby in mid-October. Since I ended up not running at all on Sunday I should be good and rested.
> 
> But THE SHOES! The shoes from heaven!  I ran yesterday with no pain other than the shin splints and I can handle that. I did 4 fast miles and loved every second.
> 
> There was construction going on at the park and as I passed the workers the guy driving the front loader was watching me. Then he gave me a thumbs up. Since I'm not a sweet young thang  I figured he wasn't watching me for my looks and wondered what he was thinking. Assumed it was either "she's doing pretty well for an old person" or "she's doing pretty well for someone using a knee brace". I saw him again 2 miles later and sure enough, he pointed at my leg and said "that thing isn't slowing you down any!" I guess I really was going fast.


So Cool!

Yesterday was terrible for me. First run in the rain. Where I live, it's just reality. If you are going to run, you will be in the rain from oct through april. Sigh... Oh well. The first one is over, so the 2nd one ought not be so bad, right? =0)

Cindyc. 

PS Did you see the runner's world story about the lady who ran a half marathon 39 weeks pregnant - then walked the other 13.1 miles to make the full marathon distance b/c that was all her doctor would clear her for? She gave birth 9 hours after she finished the race. WOW!

ETA: Race calendar - Dec. 5k run, Jan. 5k run, Feb. 32 mile bike race, April half marathon, June half marathon, Aug. triathalon, Sept. 5k. (and possibly a longer tri-) Oct. half marathon. That should do it for the year. L!


----------



## JanS

Two miles today, not quite as heavenly as yesterday but still better than it was.

Yes, I saw the article about the pregnant lady! I know pregnant doesn't = sick or handicapped but still! that close to delivery! I'm a little surprised she found a doctor that approved it.

You're going to be a busy lady, Cindy. Just reading your schedule makes me want to take a nap.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Two miles today, not quite as heavenly as yesterday but still better than it was.
> 
> Yes, I saw the article about the pregnant lady! I know pregnant doesn't = sick or handicapped but still! that close to delivery! I'm a little surprised she found a doctor that approved it.
> 
> You're going to be a busy lady, Cindy. Just reading your schedule makes me want to take a nap.


The schedule is courtesy of a large family of kids with different training goals. I am trying not to hyperventillate thinking about it. L! 

Today was a 20 min. out and back shooting for a negative split. My daughter picks a route down (and then back UP) one of the largest hills near our house, and that's saying something because we live where all the land slopes down to sea level. LOTS of hills. I... didn't make the negative split. No. I didn't. But it was still a much better run than yesterday!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

So yesterday was a rest day. Nice. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

1 hour walk with my neighbor, and then a 4 mile run in the afternoon today. =0)


----------



## JanS

What day was my last post? Tuesday. Wednesday I did two miles and yesterday was four including hitting the big hill every mile. I still don't feel as good as the first time I wore the new shoes. My legs are heavy and things hurt here and there.

My friend checked out the elevation profile for Sunday's race and it is downhill all the way. A good thing, normally. Not this time. Downhills hurt so I've been walking them. But I can take a little pain. I need to run a 10:17 pace to finish the marathon in time so my goal for Sunday's half marathon is to come in under that, and under 10:00 per mile would be *very* pleasant.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> What day was my last post? Tuesday. Wednesday I did two miles and yesterday was four including hitting the big hill every mile. I still don't feel as good as the first time I wore the new shoes. My legs are heavy and things hurt here and there.
> 
> My friend checked out the elevation profile for Sunday's race and it is downhill all the way. A good thing, normally. Not this time. Downhills hurt so I've been walking them. But I can take a little pain. I need to run a 10:17 pace to finish the marathon in time so my goal for Sunday's half marathon is to come in under that, and under 10:00 per mile would be *very* pleasant.


I hope you are feeling better soon. I don't know if this will be helpful to you, but I pass it on with hearty hopes for your marathon to be everything you want it to be! Feel free to use or ignore it as you wish!

FWIW, There is an article in the latest runners world that talks about this kind of thing, and how one elite level coach deals with it with his athletes. (He called it a "bonk", (by which he appears to mean fatigued and frustrated running). He had her take time off (two days). Then he cut her mileage for the rest of that week to 1/3 of what it had been the week before. After that she felt better, so in the 2nd week, he bumped her mileage to 2/3 what it had been before. She added one fartlek per week to her workouts at that time. (no more than 15 min. of hard running. Run hard for 5, jog 5, hard for 4, jog 4, hard for 3, jog 3, hard for 2, jog 2, hard for 1, jog 1). Week 3 she was back at the mileage at which she left off. One day a week she did the fartlek above, and one day, she did a tempo run (10 sec. per mile faster than marathon pace, but only for 15 to 20 min, with a one min jog halfway through). The next week she was able to step back into her marathon training where she would have been without the break without any trouble. 

OK, FWIW,

Cindyc. 

(who is TOTALLY inspired that you are doing a whole marathon! ...one day I will join you. :0)


----------



## JanS

Thanks Cindy. I appreciate that you took the time to type that all out.  I have the November Runner's World if that's the one you're talking about, haven't even glanced at it yet, but I will now. I think my problem is a combination of shin splints and damage done while wearing worn down shoes. But who knows. My friend thinks I spend too much time on concrete and would benefit from the treadmill or the trail. Maybe it's a combination of everything.

But no time to rest, because it turns out I had the wrong day for the half....it's Saturday, not Sunday. Tomorrow! Funny how one day is making me feel all mixed up and unprepared. But it's not a big deal, I'm more interested in next week's race and now I have an extra day of rest for that.


----------



## HappyFarmer

Good luck to you.
HF


----------



## cindy-e

WOA! 4 miles into a 7 mile bike ride, ds (11)'s breaks just... snap. The cable just came out of it's housing and he could not stop! Of course it's 3 pm and there is school traffic everywhere. Did I mention we were on a VERY big hill, the kind of hill that gets closed in winter if there is even a hint of ice? He drags his feet, and litterally tears the bottom part if his shoe to peices trying to stop, and there is NOTHING anybody can do to help him. By God's amazing grace, he is able to stop. We get up on the sidewalk, and DD (15) is able to fix his breaks well enough for us to come home... with her elastic hair tie. Yea. Thank goodness for kids with an engineer's sensibilities! We are all home and safe!


----------



## JanS

Oh no....I can't imagine....did you see the whole thing? You must have been sick!


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Oh no....I can't imagine....did you see the whole thing? You must have been sick!


Yea. We were all there. Well, 4 of the kids and I. Eldest son was at cross country team practice. It was SCARY! Very scary. 


Jan, I will be thinking of you tomorrow! Drop in and post how it all goes when you can. =0)

cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Jan! Can't wait to hear... How did it go? (and more importantly) How are you?

cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Other than being terribly painful, it was great! LOL I will need a 10:17 pace for the marathon so figured 10:00 would be good for a half and ended up at 9:22! VERY happy with that. I finished at 2:02:50 and can imagine getting under 2:00 someday. It's like my middle school teachers used to tell me, imagine what you'd do if you would just apply yourself. LOL I do distance and a little bit of hills but no speed work whatsover.

How often do I post that I was happy with a race? It's rare. I was really happy with this one though. But I never, never would have made it through a marathon. Don't know if it's the new shoes, or if the damage was done before I got them, but I'm going to have to figure something out in the next 7 weeks.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Other than being terribly painful, it was great! LOL I will need a 10:17 pace for the marathon so figured 10:00 would be good for a half and ended up at 9:22! VERY happy with that. I finished at 2:02:50 and can imagine getting under 2:00 someday. It's like my middle school teachers used to tell me, imagine what you'd do if you would just apply yourself. LOL I do distance and a little bit of hills but no speed work whatsover.
> 
> How often do I post that I was happy with a race? It's rare. I was really happy with this one though. But I never, never would have made it through a marathon. Don't know if it's the new shoes, or if the damage was done before I got them, but I'm going to have to figure something out in the next 7 weeks.


WOW! That's a fantastic time for a half marathon! Woo Hoo! I hope you can figure out your marathon in the next 7 weeks too. Maybe a day or two of rest might help? =0) 

Congratulations!

Cindyc. (who is volunteering to man a water station at our town's marathon today).


----------



## JanS

Yeah, I'm thinking about taking most of the week off. Have a 10 miler on Saturday and I really want to do well in that. 9:22 would have put me at #2 in my age group for that race last year. The half was all flat and this is all hills so maybe not realistic but I still want to stay under 10:00.


----------



## cindy-e

1/2 mile swim today - already accomplished. 4 mile run later today. =0) ETA: 4.25 mile run accomplished. =0)
Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Wed/ are typically rest days. I do try to get in min. of steps (walking), but don't do much else. (Unless I have missed exercise on some other day.) So, today, just a walk. (and leisurely at that, nothing strenuous.) =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB

Well, I have not done as well the last few weeks as I had hoped, too many 'good' excuses: grand kids spending the night so I cannot meet to walk, rain, sore knees, you name it I'll use it. this week has been better though, made it the two days to town, its been raining now since I walked yesterday, but supposed to be clear for tomorrow. found out the school, where we walked inside last winter, will not be open in the mornings to walk, I am considering going out there two days a week for water aerobics if its not too pricy-it starts the 1st week in Nov, should be good for my knees. there is always my treadmill~! you do inspire me. also my sister has been posting old pics, from 30 yrs ago when I was in my late teens and mid twenties, I find it odd that in HS I thought I was fat, yes I weighed about 150, but I also walked home from school almost everyday back then, which was just over a mile and took phys ed for two years, and I was not fat! Gosh the hell we put ourselves through to fit into some one else's idea of what is normal! Wish I would have had that confidence then, it is a great reminder though, live for today! sorry for the rant, where else can I do this?? Pam


----------



## cindy-e

PamB said:


> also my sister has been posting old pics, from 30 yrs ago when I was in my late teens and mid twenties, I find it odd that in HS I thought I was fat... and I was not fat! Pam


That happened to me too. I thought I was fat when I was a teen and I wasn't. Funny how many people I know with weight issues struggled with body image issues as a teen. So 150 lbs might be a reasonable weight for you then. Actually according to the height weight charts, you would have to be shorter than 5'4" tall for 150 lbs to be "overweight". Our view of "normal" is so distorted in this country! 

But I'll tell you Pam, I don't know why, but what you just discovered... that you weren't "always" overweight... that was a very important peice of information when I discovered that, and really helped me to redefine my idea of self.  I also grieved a great deal when I discovered it. It was a very good thing, but also hard. So... I don't know if it will be important for you too, but I hope you are embracing the journey... The whole thing. It is all part of changing your life. 

Exercise... you can do it! Buy a rain coat. It's cheaper than a gym membership. =0) I am exercising in the rain today too. sometimes you hafta do what you hafta do. L!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I hear you, Pam. There is ALWAYS an excuse and I am famous for taking them. At least twice I have actually driven to the park and left without running. Once I didn't like the looks of a man who was there and the other time, can't remember, probably convinced myself I didn't have time.


----------



## cindy-e

yesterday was a one hour walk with my neighbor. I was supposed to do another workout too, but it was my son's birthday, and he had an xc meet an hour and a half away, and it just didn't happen. =( Gonna try to get out there today, though.

cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

&#8206;3X sun salutations warm up
20X squats
20X lunges (each side)
20X russian twists (each side)
20X toe taps (each side)
... 20X bicycle cruches 
20X pawbacks
30 seconds plank
20X side lying leg lifts (each side and bottom leg too)
15X wide leg plank with rows (each side)
20X push ups
60 sec. swim
cool down - child's pose.

ETA: half mile swim done. I hate it when I get behind in the workout schedule and then I feel like I have to catch up. Probably not the best way to do it. L! 
Later today I have to do hill repeats.


----------



## JanS

Some of those things, I don't know what they are.....



You must be so strong, Cindy.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Some of those things, I don't know what they are.....
> 
> 
> 
> You must be so strong, Cindy.


L! Nope. I can only do one rep of that. =0) I think I am supposed to do 3. Just not there yet. =0)

FWIW, today was hill repeats. I am supposed to go out to do a 4 mile run. It might wait until tomorrow. hmmm... We'll see.

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I had another good race. 10 miles of some of the worst hills I have ever seen. I knew, because we did this one last year, but as with child birth I must have blocked out just how bad it was. I did NOT make my goal of running all hills or my other goal of running THE hill. In fact, by the time I got to the bottom of THE hill around mile 8 1/2 I just looked at it and started walking. LOL Even walking, I was lucky to get to the top.

I wasn't sure how racing two mid-distance races a week apart might affect me. I really think that was more of a problem than the hills. My legs were so heavy. I walked two entire hills, parts of others, and even walked a little bit of flat. That said, I still finished at a 9:14 pace and am very happy with that. Last year was 10:56. Finished first of the four women in my division. I did the last mile alongside of a woman who looked about my age, I kept glancing at her trying to figure out if I needed to sprint ahead or not. LOL Finally I just asked her. She was 51 so all was well. LOL In fact, since she wasn't competition, I encouraged her to sprint to the finish and to try to beat me. I could see the competitive spirit flash in her eyes. We crossed at the same time but she actually had the better time as she had started 10 seconds earlier. It was fun.

I am just about to head out for a short run. I am behind on training - should be up to 19 miles as of yesterday but my longest run was 16. I must get caught up next weekend.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> I had another good race. 10 miles of some of the worst hills I have ever seen. I knew, because we did this one last year, but as with child birth I must have blocked out just how bad it was. I did NOT make my goal of running all hills or my other goal of running THE hill. In fact, by the time I got to the bottom of THE hill around mile 8 1/2 I just looked at it and started walking. LOL Even walking, I was lucky to get to the top.
> 
> I wasn't sure how racing two mid-distance races a week apart might affect me. I really think that was more of a problem than the hills. My legs were so heavy. I walked two entire hills, parts of others, and even walked a little bit of flat. That said, I still finished at a 9:14 pace and am very happy with that. Last year was 10:56. Finished first of the four women in my division. I did the last mile alongside of a woman who looked about my age, I kept glancing at her trying to figure out if I needed to sprint ahead or not. LOL Finally I just asked her. She was 51 so all was well. LOL In fact, since she wasn't competition, I encouraged her to sprint to the finish and to try to beat me. I could see the competitive spirit flash in her eyes. We crossed at the same time but she actually had the better time as she had started 10 seconds earlier. It was fun.
> 
> I am just about to head out for a short run. I am behind on training - should be up to 19 miles as of yesterday but my longest run was 16. I must get caught up next weekend.


WOW! That is fantastic! Way to go! 
FWIW, today is supposed to be a cross training day. We all have colds. Cold wet and rainy outside. Sigh... Not really sure what we are going to do.
ETA: I ended up walking 4 miles today. I passed the "head test", so couldn't justify not working out at all, but didn't feel up to a run, so... I walked. don't love it. but oh well. At least I did something.


----------



## JanS

JanS said:


> Ok, I have a concrete goal, written on paper, circled numerous times, and hanging on my fridge. Our fastest time was 8:53/mile on a flat course doing a 5K. It was tiring but I felt I might have done a little better running alone. The race I'm looking forward to is 10 miles with some truly awful hills, we did 10:55 there. The #1 woman in my age group finished with 8:18. Um, maybe not. I settled on taking 20 minutes off my time which means an 8:55 pace.


I knew I made a post like this so went back to look for it. I ended up taking 17 minutes off last year's time, and that was without working very hard (okay, without working at all) on speed. I'm lazy but happy.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> I knew I made a post like this so went back to look for it. I ended up taking 17 minutes off last year's time, and that was without working very hard (okay, without working at all) on speed. I'm lazy but happy.


You have every right to be happy! Hey, fitness is cumulative, and all those runs in between this year made their difference. I'd hardly call that lazy. L! Great job!

FYI: Today's workout...
&#8206;800 warm up. 10x hill sprints. 3 mile steady state. 4 striders. So, 4 miles plus the hill sprints. I didn't time this. Frankly, I wasn't sure I could do it. Haven't been feeling 100%. I was just glad to get through it. =0) Oh, and DS (17) did 7 miles - 1 mile repeats with 5 min. rest in between @ 7 min. mile pace; His first marathon training day. He is so excited. =0) He is running obsessed, and he is so happy when he runs. It's just fun to watch. =0)


----------



## JanS

Good job, son! I'm always amazed by young people. 7 minute pace? Can't imagine it.

On the subject of our kids, today is dd18's last cross country practice, ever. Sure feels weird. She is coming to Vegas with me in December and last night I signed her up for the half marathon. Her longest distance is 9 miles but that was awhile ago. Coach offered to help her train after the season ended (so nice!) and they did an extra two miles yesterday. I'm glad she is taking it seriously because this is an expensive trip just to run a race, possibly a once-in-a-lifetime opportunity.

Despite posting that I was going to run on Monday, I haven't gone since my last race. Three days off. Not sure if I'm going to do my scheduled 10 today or take it easier. We'll see how I feel.


----------



## cindy-e

i ran 4.25 miles in 51 mins and felt good. YES! This is fantastic for me. I even took 5 min. of walk break up the evil hill. That is a 12.07 min. mile pace. I will break into the 11's if I can beat that hill. Very, very happy with that. (fast people, don't laugh! HA! See, I beat you too it!  )


Cindyc.

PS Jan, I bet you and your daughter will do great in Vegas. Wish I was going too! =0)


----------



## cindy-e

Well. I rode my bike to the pool. That's 2, maybe 3 miles at the most? Then I swam 1/2 mile. Then I rode my bike home. I'll still have to walk today to make my burn. :bored: I kinda hate days when I can't run. I can burn more calories in a 45 min run than in 2 hours of biking, swimming, and walking. But, if I overtrain, I will hurt myself and not be able to run for longer. So, it is what it is. Grump. 

on the bright side, the swim and the biking were fun anyway. At least there is that. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Cindy, you continue to impress me. You can do so many different things.

I too think my daughter will be fine in her first half. Just a little concerned that she won't fit training in what with school, clubs, and, of course, boyfriend. It's different to be on your own rather than training with a team, the desire to get up and out has to come from within. But she will have me pestering about how expensive and what a waste it will be if she doesn't work hard. Her boyfriend is a dedicated runner who will probably get out there with her. All will be well.

I ran twice this week, a 3 mile and today was 10. It never got easy except for a short time around mile 7. Hit 2 big hills. I didn't want to do more because I was already struggling a little. When I got home and out of the car my body hurt like I'd run 26.2. I'm unhappy about the amount of pain I'm having but it's too late to do anything about it now. The marathon is too close. I'm already taking as much rest as I dare. I can heal after December 4th.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Cindy, you continue to impress me. You can do so many different things.
> 
> I too think my daughter will be fine in her first half. Just a little concerned that she won't fit training in what with school, clubs, and, of course, boyfriend. It's different to be on your own rather than training with a team, the desire to get up and out has to come from within. But she will have me pestering about how expensive and what a waste it will be if she doesn't work hard. Her boyfriend is a dedicated runner who will probably get out there with her. All will be well.
> 
> I ran twice this week, a 3 mile and today was 10. It never got easy except for a short time around mile 7. Hit 2 big hills. I didn't want to do more because I was already struggling a little. When I got home and out of the car my body hurt like I'd run 26.2. I'm unhappy about the amount of pain I'm having but it's too late to do anything about it now. The marathon is too close. I'm already taking as much rest as I dare. I can heal after December 4th.


UG! Some runs are like that. I admire your dedication. You'll have a great race.

As for me, I ran my usual 4.25 mile route today. dd(15) wanted to go with, but she started feeling sick in the middle (she has been ill, but felt she was well enough to go), so we had to walk her home. I went back and finished the route, but I have no idea how long it took. Oh well. I finished. Today, I guess that is the win. ds (17) did 5.25 miles at 7 min. mile pace, then went BACK OUT to do hill repeats. (shaking my head in dismay...)


----------



## cindy-e

usual 4.25 mile run today. I finally got up that killer half mile hill that comes at the end of my route without walking, so I am happy. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

:clap: Yay for conquering hills!

I haven't run since Friday. Hope to go today but it depends on how long I have to wait around for the heating oil delivery.


----------



## cindy-e

speed work today.

1/2 mile warm up. 1/4 mile run at fast pace, 1/4 recovery - did this 6 times. 3 1/2 miles total then a cooldown. =0) 10.30 min mile pace, which for me is fantastic! Makes me feel like 10 min mile pace is doable sometime in the nearish future. FINALLY!


----------



## JanS

I did 4 today. Legs were heavy the whole time but not as much pain so that was good. On the other hand I didn't run very far so who knows. Since I'm taking so many rest days I've gotten back to light weights and floor exercises, not very long or very often but it's something. Concentrating on strengthening my back since it hurt so much during the half.


----------



## JanS

But!!! A few hours later I realized I could walk down steps like a normal person.  No leaning on the railing, no left foot down followed by right foot onto the same step (to avoid putting weight on the right leg). I must have been doing it all day without noticing.  Of course the next long run will wipe that right back out but it's nice for now.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> But!!! A few hours later I realized I could walk down steps like a normal person.  No leaning on the railing, no left foot down followed by right foot onto the same step (to avoid putting weight on the right leg). I must have been doing it all day without noticing.  Of course the next long run will wipe that right back out but it's nice for now.


YEA! Good news! 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

I am trying to decide if I want to run today. I had a CT scan yesterday (long dumb story - I'm fine). But the barium and iodine they pumped in my body is making me feel sick at my stomach still. Also, my friend asked me to go run with them tomorrow. I don't want to run today and then also tomorrow. Hard to say no b/c I rarely get to run with somebody. But I don't know... hmmm... what to do, what to do?

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

So far I've had two attempts at my long run and didn't make it either time. Ended up doing 8 and 10. The marathon is a month away and it is down to the wire. If I can't run 18-20 miles this weekend I'm going to have to switch to the half. There are no refunds, deferments, or switching bibs to another person. If I don't run, the money is gone. The half is almost full now so Monday is my deadline for making the decision. 

I almost made the switch after Friday's run but by the time I got home I was back to my old confident self. My mind really believes I can do anything.  If only my body would get on board.  I watched Spirit of the Marathon last night so I am REALLY pumped to give it another go.


----------



## JanS

Heh, I hit "post reply" intending to say that I hoped you were feeling better, Cindy. Then all my thoughts came spilling out. Anyway, I hope you are feeling better.  It is no fun to run with an upset stomach. You can't think about anything else which takes away from the joy of it.


----------



## cindy-e

Thanks Jan. I didn't run. I am going to run today with my friend. ... or knowing me, far behind my friend. 

Have you tried a marathon schedule that includes letting you have a light week every month? I read an article by Hal Higdon, and he says that the training programs that are successful do that so that fatigued bodies can recover. If you do have to drop back to the half, maybe it's not that you can't, maybe it's the training program wasn't a good fit for you. That could be as bad as having a bad coach. Anyway, I hope you have a GREAT run this weekend! 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Yes, in fact I'm on one of Hal's plans. And I've taken far more rest than even the beginner plan. Probably need a few weeks or even a couple of months off and I'll be having that soon. 

I ran four miles today then walked two. Dd18 did eight which is her longest run ever, said she was getting tired near the end but it wasn't too bad. I'll be going out for the long run tomorrow afternoon and will be careful and walk or even stop to rest if I need to. Plenty of busy people split their long runs into morning and evening sessions. If I need to stop for five minutes it won't change the fact that I ran 18 miles.


----------



## cindy-e

Sounds like a good plan, Jan. =0) I know a local running coach that did morning and evening training plans with good results. 

Today was a 4 miler for me too. I went to run with a friend. She did 6, I did 4. But I'm OK with that because I was only supposed to do 4 today anyway. =0) My friend ran with my dd, and they are about the same pace, so it worked out well for both of them, and for me too. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

So....I planned to drop out of the marathon if I couldn't run 20 miles by today. I didn't, but I'm not. LOL I did 13, quit, started driving home, unquit, jumped out of the car at another park and did 4 more for a total of 17. At that point it was dark and the park was closing so I had to leave. But by then I knew I could have finished. And I was sure I would be able to finish the marathon. So I'm not dropping out. Instead of enjoying a nice leisurely taper, I will be having another go at 20 next week.

My legs hardly hurt at all. I still feel pretty good. Tired though, I can barely keep my eyes open.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> So....I planned to drop out of the marathon if I couldn't run 20 miles by today. I didn't, but I'm not. LOL I did 13, quit, started driving home, unquit, jumped out of the car at another park and did 4 more for a total of 17. At that point it was dark and the park was closing so I had to leave. But by then I knew I could have finished. And I was sure I would be able to finish the marathon. So I'm not dropping out. Instead of enjoying a nice leisurely taper, I will be having another go at 20 next week.
> 
> My legs hardly hurt at all. I still feel pretty good. Tired though, I can barely keep my eyes open.


I just know you can do it Jan! Go Jan GO! =0) Good for you for not giving up too. That's awesome!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Ran 3 miles with a headache. yea. Fun. (sarcasm). But sometimes, believe it or not, it actually helps and makes you feel better. This time, it did not. But I ran, and it is done now.


----------



## cindy-e

4 mi today.
first time I have tried to run 2 days in a row since the tri. It wasn't too bad. gonna have to stretch again later. speed work. 2 warm up laps 4X100 2x200 (200 recovery), 1x400 (400 recovery), 2x200 (200 recovery), 4x 100 (100 recovery) 2 cool down laps... yea. that's about it. I'm trying the chi running techniques. I am not a believer in chi, but I feel like the physiology in the method might be sound. I know I'm faster when I can do it, but I lack the core strength to do it for very long yet. Just experimenting I guess. =0)


----------



## cindy-e

Wellll.... running with kids is interesting. littlest boy rode his bike while I ran. First, you have to take longer at crosswalks with the bike to make sure he stays safe. Then he has to go to the bathroom. then, to get in his "run", you have to go to the track and let him run for 10 min. Then more crosswalks. Then, he manages to get his pants stuck in his chain (and luckily doesn't hurt himself). Then he asks questions, "which is harder, mom, running up this big hill, or running down that other one?" Then he informs you that he thinks biking up that hill is harder than running it. You don't agree, so he has to try it to prove it, but he decides he is wrong, and running that hill IS really hard, and he hops back on the bike. An hour later, you are still not done with the workout. I love that boy. L! Hey, I'll make my burn today. At least there's that. =0)


----------



## JanS

I too have been trying different running methods. Nothing formal, just paying attention to how my feet land. Been wondering if coming down hard flat on the foot might have something to do with my leg problems.

I didn't run all week till yesterday when I made it to 21 (with some walking). The first 10 were easy. Then my friend left and it got difficult fast. But overall I feel much better than I did a few weeks ago. I've been reading on how ultrarunners train for their races. They take their total distance and run it over two days. So I was thinking that I should do five today for a total of 26. My son has the car this morning though and I'm not going to feel like going later. Messes up the whole day to put a run + driving to a park + shower right in the middle of it. So it's that's a maybe. 

Dd18 had a 8k trail run this morning and thinks she took at least 3 minutes off her time. That would have put her top 3 overall for females last year. The field was much bigger in 2011 though so we shall see.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> I too have been trying different running methods. Nothing formal, just paying attention to how my feet land. Been wondering if coming down hard flat on the foot might have something to do with my leg problems.
> 
> I didn't run all week till yesterday when I made it to 21 (with some walking). The first 10 were easy. Then my friend left and it got difficult fast. But overall I feel much better than I did a few weeks ago. I've been reading on how ultrarunners train for their races. They take their total distance and run it over two days. So I was thinking that I should do five today for a total of 26. My son has the car this morning though and I'm not going to feel like going later. Messes up the whole day to put a run + driving to a park + shower right in the middle of it. So it's that's a maybe.
> 
> Dd18 had a 8k trail run this morning and thinks she took at least 3 minutes off her time. That would have put her top 3 overall for females last year. The field was much bigger in 2011 though so we shall see.


Looks like the marathon is a go then? That's great! Most people don't train up to the whole 26 anyway, so you'll probably be OK even if you don't do the 5.

Yesterday was my regular 4.25 run. It was good. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

It's sunny and beautiful out there and I know I should go but.....


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> It's sunny and beautiful out there and I know I should go but.....


Your race is next weekend, right? Good luck. =0) 


Today was my regular 4 miler, but I did it backward, so there were a lot more hills. It was still good, I think. VERY slow, but my youngest son was riding his bike with me to "help me". =0) He had to get off and walk his bike up some of the hills. So I ended up waiting for him. Never thought I'd see that happen. L! I'm used to people having to wait for me. =0)

All in all, a good day. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Good job on the hills. We need to mix things up sometimes, I think.  

The race is December 4th so I still have a few days. 20 to be exact. I've been skipping so many days that not running seems normal so hopefully there will be no taper madness.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Good job on the hills. We need to mix things up sometimes, I think.
> 
> The race is December 4th so I still have a few days. 20 to be exact. I've been skipping so many days that not running seems normal so hopefully there will be no taper madness.


You are so ready! I was thinking it was closer. You're gonna do great!


----------



## JanS

I'm going to try to get back to my training plan for the last couple of weeks. That meant 5 miles today. I lost track of the laps but it was 5 miles or close to it. It never got easy although the last mile was better.


----------



## cindy-e

Good for you, Jan. =0)

I did a speed workout today. But that is not important. What is important (to me) is that I RAN With my son. No, you do not understand... In the past, at my heaviest, try as he might, he could not run with me. I was just too slow. He is tall, and lanky, and fast and he just couldn't slow down enough to run with me. He would walk, skip, run backward. =0) Today... granted, he was going his slowest, and I was going my fastest, but he actually had to jog the whole way. That made me very happy. It's the little things. L!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

That wouldn't be a little thing to me! I'm so proud of you! What did your son think?

I am already off my training plan. LOL Did three instead of six. That dang park, the main reason I go there is the lovely heated bathrooms. "Lovely" might seem like a little much but after some of the porta-potties I've seen....anyway, two of the buildings are closed for the winter, and the third was locked "for maintenance". Plenty of trees, sure, but no leafy coverage at this time of year. And after two miles, I couldn't go another step without the bathroom. Nothing nearby so I started home. Had the idea to stop at another park with a porta-potty then finish my run. Did another mile there but I had lost what little mojo I had and called it quits early.

And I'm already trying to talk myself out of running tomorrow. Snap out of it, Jan!


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> That wouldn't be a little thing to me! I'm so proud of you! What did your son think?
> 
> I am already off my training plan. LOL Did three instead of six. That dang park, the main reason I go there is the lovely heated bathrooms. "Lovely" might seem like a little much but after some of the porta-potties I've seen....anyway, two of the buildings are closed for the winter, and the third was locked "for maintenance". Plenty of trees, sure, but no leafy coverage at this time of year. And after two miles, I couldn't go another step without the bathroom. Nothing nearby so I started home. Had the idea to stop at another park with a porta-potty then finish my run. Did another mile there but I had lost what little mojo I had and called it quits early.
> 
> And I'm already trying to talk myself out of running tomorrow. Snap out of it, Jan!


repeat this mantra after me... "Stay the course. Stay the course, stay the course, stay the course!" L! I think needing to go to the bathroom might be a reasonable reason to change plans, no? I also think that runners who are committed to running have moments when they are doing what they are doing out of discipline b/c the love of the thing is waining for just a moment. It comes back though. You just have to move through the discouragement or fatigue or whatever, and not give up. It is much harder to start over! You can do it. You are doing it... just not on somebody elses schedule. =0) 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

today -
4.25 mile walk with my neighbor as usual.

Also, mile repeats. 3 miles at 12 min. mile pace. (don't laugh. :0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

6 miles this morning. The first two were verrry slow and tiring but we (my friend and I) both felt good by the end. Dd did probably a bit under 10. Poor kid, she tried to stay with us but the water stops, potty stops, complaining and overall slowness got to her. LOL


----------



## cindy-e

L! Jan, that sounds familiar. =0) 

Hill repeats today. 5 miles total... 4 miles up and down the hill, and 1/2 mile each way getting there and getting home. Everybody had good times. Maybe that was because it was raining and we all wanted to just be done as quickly as possible. HA! Thank goodness for the warm fireplace and rain gear. =0)


----------



## cindy-e

my regular 4 miler today... just an easy run. Cindyc. 

How's everybody else doing?


----------



## cindy-e

brutal run today. only 2 1/4 miles. in the rain. UG. some days are like that. 
=0)

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

mile repeats. 3 miles running. 4 1/2 miles total.

Cindyc. (wondering where everybody went again. L!)


----------



## ChristieAcres

Well, at least I AM BACK  Today, was the start of my Winter workout! When the weather changes, so does my physical activity level. So, back to T-Tapping, then adding Elliptical, also Speedwalking. This year, adding extra calisthenics, too. Not training for anything other than staying in shape for hiking, at a moment's notice, which sometimes is the case! We haven't been able to afford to go camping, but just once, this year. I am hoping for some Winter camping...:whistlin:


----------



## cindy-e

lorichristie said:


> Well, at least I AM BACK  Today, was the start of my Winter workout! When the weather changes, so does my physical activity level. So, back to T-Tapping, then adding Elliptical, also Speedwalking. This year, adding extra calisthenics, too. Not training for anything other than staying in shape for hiking, at a moment's notice, which sometimes is the case! We haven't been able to afford to go camping, but just once, this year. I am hoping for some Winter camping...:whistlin:


Yea Lori! Good for you! I'm too much of a southern girl to want to camp around here in the winter! L! But I hope you get to go soon! =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

3 mile easy run. Very slow, but then that's the point of an easy run... to take it sorta easy right? L!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Yeah, I'm still here.  Just haven't been to HT for a few days.

3 miles today, yesterday was 5 I think. Dd18 and I did a Gobbler on Thanksgiving. We arrived at 9 for the 10k only to realize she didn't have her shoes. She said she was fine watching me but I could tell she wanted to run. So we headed home and made it back in time for the 5k at 10:15. I'd been wanting to know how fast I could do a 5k - haven't done many - when putting some effort into it. Well, I still don't know because I didn't see my time and the results STILL aren't up.  We both placed 2nd in our age groups. I didn't see many women that looked my age but they gave out three medals so there were 3 at least. LOL I was expecting a family-type atmosphere but it turned out there were a lot of runners who were taking it seriously.

7 days till the marathon.


----------



## ChristieAcres

cindy-e said:


> Yea Lori! Good for you! I'm too much of a southern girl to want to camp around here in the winter! L! But I hope you get to go soon! =0)
> 
> Cindyc.


Thanks, yesterday, picked up 1.5 racks of bread and did a lot more lifting than I realized, LOL. Felt it this morning...tomorrow, another T-Tapp, then elliptical if not a walk :blossom:


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Yeah, I'm still here.  Just haven't been to HT for a few days.
> 
> 3 miles today, yesterday was 5 I think. Dd18 and I did a Gobbler on Thanksgiving. We arrived at 9 for the 10k only to realize she didn't have her shoes. She said she was fine watching me but I could tell she wanted to run. So we headed home and made it back in time for the 5k at 10:15. I'd been wanting to know how fast I could do a 5k - haven't done many - when putting some effort into it. Well, I still don't know because I didn't see my time and the results STILL aren't up.  We both placed 2nd in our age groups. I didn't see many women that looked my age but they gave out three medals so there were 3 at least. LOL I was expecting a family-type atmosphere but it turned out there were a lot of runners who were taking it seriously.
> 
> 7 days till the marathon.


CONGRATULATIONS! That is great! (And yea, I would be annoyed if I didn't have a time. I have only been in one race that didn't have a timer posted at the finish line. And even with that one, they posted them on boards manually within 30 min. after the race. That would be frustrating!) I am so excited for you for the marathon! 7 days WOW!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Well, it's my fault. At the end I am so focused on passing one last person, or getting somewhere I can throw up, or both  that I forget to check the time. And by the time you walk back over it's not accurate. As I came down the finish I THOUGHT I saw a time that started with 27 but I did not because....

24:45!!! Which is 7:57/mile, which is so much faster than my previous best of 8:53. I am in shock. Dd18 finished at 23:45.

I probably should have celebrated with something other than a huge piece of cake because now I feel awful. LOL


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Well, it's my fault. At the end I am so focused on passing one last person, or getting somewhere I can throw up, or both  that I forget to check the time. And by the time you walk back over it's not accurate. As I came down the finish I THOUGHT I saw a time that started with 27 but I did not because....
> 
> 24:45!!! Which is 7:57/mile, which is so much faster than my previous best of 8:53. I am in shock. Dd18 finished at 23:45.
> 
> I probably should have celebrated with something other than a huge piece of cake because now I feel awful. LOL


That's fantastic! Way to go, Jan!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Well... today was hill repeats. 4X's up and down a half mile hill. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Thanks Cindy. 

I have been doing light weights 'n abs every two or three days. Haven't been out to run because there's been a steady rain for a couple of days, also because I shouldn't during a race week. Getting very restless.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Thanks Cindy.
> 
> I have been doing light weights 'n abs every two or three days. Haven't been out to run because there's been a steady rain for a couple of days, also because I shouldn't during a race week. Getting very restless.


My friend was talking about taper mania? I haven't even heard of that before... aparently it's the crazy feeling runners get when they can't run the week or two before the race. =0) Would a walk help? 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

4 miles with youngish children takes an hour... because you have to walk some b/c they are "tired", and you have to stop to pick up some really cool wet leaves, and you have to go to the bathroom on the way, and somebody steps off the curb and falls... yea. However, they had fun, and I suppose in the long run, that is what matters. Fun will hopefully translate into a lifetime of good fitness habits. We shall see. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

cindy-e said:


> 4 miles with youngish children takes an hour... because you have to walk some b/c they are "tired", and you have to stop to pick up some really cool wet leaves, and you have to go to the bathroom on the way, and somebody steps off the curb and falls... yea. However, they had fun, and I suppose in the long run, that is what matters. Fun will hopefully translate into a lifetime of good fitness habits. We shall see. =0)
> 
> Cindyc.


 I wouldn't have it any other way! Our time as mothers of grown children is going to be a lot longer than our time as mothers of little ones. Plenty of time in the future to run fast.

I don't mind running a little, just don't want to take the chance of running in bad weather and slipping or getting sick or whatever. It's been nice and warm here, the rain did clear but too late for me to go. I'm full of energy! Sure is going to be hard sitting still on the plane.


----------



## ChristieAcres

cindy-e said:


> 4 miles with youngish children takes an hour... because you have to walk some b/c they are "tired", and you have to stop to pick up some really cool wet leaves, and you have to go to the bathroom on the way, and somebody steps off the curb and falls... yea. However, they had fun, and I suppose in the long run, that is what matters. Fun will hopefully translate into a lifetime of good fitness habits. We shall see. =0)
> 
> Cindyc.


Absolutely it WILL! My "poor" kids suffered through power speed walks, going to the gym with me for years, hiking, and exploring with me. I encouraged them to keep up with me. Now? My DS, almost 22, loves to walk, hike, does calisthenics, and he will be here at the end of the week (moving back to WA, first stop here). DD, 23, also loves to walk, hike, and is into working out like I am. Both are also great swimmers (I taught them). Whenever they are both here, we go on hikes together. DD will only be here for 3 days, so might get in one hike.

So far, just have T-Tapp back in my schedule, been fighting off a virus, so not pushing it harder yet. I typically do the T-Tapp for a week straight, then add Elliptical, and Hiking to it. It will probably just take me an extra week.


----------



## cindy-e

thanks for the encouragement, ya'll. =0) Yesterday ended up being a rest day. That was not planned. I guess I can take comfort in the fact that these days, I rarely miss a planned workout, so I can be nice to myself about this one. It was grocery day, and we grocery shop once a month, so it takes ALL day. And it was the kid's orchestra day.


----------



## cindy-e

so I guess it all evens out, b/c today I get 2 workouts. =0) Well, one is just a walk with my neighbor - about 4.5 miles. Hey, I'm counting it. :0) That one is already done. Later is a track workout - speed drills.

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Well of course a 4.5 mile walk counts!


----------



## cindy-e

=0) Jan, I shoulda mentioned that we walked half way, stopped and got a coffee, chatted for a bit, and then finished up. That's why I'm not sure it counts. L!

Speed workout this afternoon. 
800 warm up
4x400 (400 recovery)
2X200 (200...)
1X400 (400)
2X200 (200)
4X100 (100)
400 cool down.


----------



## cindy-e

3.2 miles with the little kids. It was fun. They all rall all of it with no mishaps. progress. =0)


----------



## cindy-e

JAN! Dying to hear about the marathon! How did it go?

Cindyc. (who just did boring old 800s at the track today. =0)


----------



## cindy-e

I am assuming Jan is still vacationing and having a good time at the marathon destination. Can't wait to hear!

As for me, I just ran a 3 miler on my road today b/c I ran out of time to do anything else. 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Yep! Got home tonight after an awful day of travel. Will have to catch you up soon. From comments online and in the press it looks like the race was not a good experience for most of the 44,000 people who ran it. Including us. I did finish - barely - missing my goal and finishing a bit slower than my first marathon. My daughter did the half just under 2 hours.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Yep! Got home tonight after an awful day of travel. Will have to catch you up soon. From comments online and in the press it looks like the race was not a good experience for most of the 44,000 people who ran it. Including us. I did finish - barely - missing my goal and finishing a bit slower than my first marathon. My daughter did the half just under 2 hours.


I am sorry you were disappointed with your experience, but I hope you are not disappointed with yourself. Best numbers I can find says only .13% of people in the world have actually completed a marathon. .13% Slower than goal or not, you did it and you are in a VERY small club comparatively speaking! Way to go! 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I'm disappointed but accepting of the way things went. I got so incredibly sick to my stomach that I was lucky to finish. Everything, everything, the expo, transportation, food, the race, events afterward, getting your stuff and getting home, was such a disorganized mess and DANGEROUS. 44,000 people running or walking in crowded conditions, running out of water, not enough porta-potties, cramming too many people in too few exits and entrances. So many people got sick that the rumor is tainted water was handed out. There was a mess at the hotel with thousands of people trying to get out and no one could move for a couple of hours including all those sick people....vomiting, fainting. We wondered why ambulances kept pulling in when the race was pretty much over. So glad we were already outside. My daughter is 4'9" and weighs next to nothing, I would have freaked if she was in that crowd. I finished so late that she was alone a long time and our backup meeting place was in that hallway. I'm crying now imagining her being there alone.


----------



## charisma

JanS said:


> I'm disappointed but accepting of the way things went. I got so incredibly sick to my stomach that I was lucky to finish. Everything, everything, the expo, transportation, food, the race, events afterward, getting your stuff and getting home, was such a disorganized mess and DANGEROUS. 44,000 people running or walking in crowded conditions, running out of water, not enough porta-potties, cramming too many people in too few exits and entrances. So many people got sick that the rumor is tainted water was handed out. There was a mess at the hotel with thousands of people trying to get out and no one could move for a couple of hours including all those sick people....vomiting, fainting. We wondered why ambulances kept pulling in when the race was pretty much over. So glad we were already outside. My daughter is 4'9" and weighs next to nothing, I would have freaked if she was in that crowd. I finished so late that she was alone a long time and our backup meeting place was in that hallway. I'm crying now imagining her being there alone.


Yikes Jan, that sounds miserable.... Which race did you run (if you dont mind my asking)? I'm glad you finished and that yall made it out ok!


----------



## JanS

It was the Rock 'n Roll marathon and half in Las Vegas. I questioned myself about whether a huge race like that would be for me, if I'd enjoy that type of experience. But never thought a big race series like that wouldn't be able to handle it. 

Facebook, message boards and blogs are burning up with irate runners. It's too bad because running down the strip in Vegas at night could have been an amazing experience. Certainly one we will never be able to afford again.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> It was the Rock 'n Roll marathon and half in Las Vegas. I questioned myself about whether a huge race like that would be for me, if I'd enjoy that type of experience. But never thought a big race series like that wouldn't be able to handle it.
> 
> Facebook, message boards and blogs are burning up with irate runners. It's too bad because running down the strip in Vegas at night could have been an amazing experience. Certainly one we will never be able to afford again.


yea. when you put that much into training it would be really hard to have a bad race after that! I hope you enjoyed the rest of your trip. 

BTW... my little 5k is tomorrow. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

We did. We stayed on a day after the race. Met up with an internet friend that I've known online only for maybe 10 years. Saw a Cirque du Soleil show, enjoyed the beautiful hotels dressed up for Christmas. And shopped, nothing expensive though. It was cold and there was a lot of walking, probably not smart after running that distance, but we did enjoy ourselves. 

I am running tomorrow for the first time. Actually got the bug just two days after the race. LOL Dd18's coach told her to rest for two weeks before starting to train for indoor track and she is happy to stay in out of the cold. 

Good luck tomorrow, Cindy. Are the kids racing too?


----------



## JanS

Almost six miles this morning and wow it felt good. A little sore through the hips and thighs but overall it was like the marathon never happened.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Almost six miles this morning and wow it felt good. A little sore through the hips and thighs but overall it was like the marathon never happened.


That's great! 

Getting ready to head out to the 5k this morning. Yes, the kids are racing too. They are really excited! =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

The race was so much fun! Everybody ran the whole thing, no walking. Both older kids came in 6th in their ages (male and female categories). Everybody else finished and had a good time. The little guy hung in there. He gave me his coat to carry at about the half mile mark because he was "hot" (34 degrees here this morning. L!) Then he lost his hat in the road, which I had to stuff in my pockets and carry too. Then he had to be reminded not to jump on and off the curb as he ran... the fact that he was in a "race" made no difference to his modus operandi. He was as distracted as ever. =0) But we finished, and it was fun. YEA! (Oh, and we got an award for being the largest participating family. That was different. I have never seen that award given out beore. =0) 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Neither have I but it's a really good idea. Encourages people to come out in the cold. I'm glad you all had a good time. Your little one sounds like a cutie.


----------



## JanS

I haven't run a step since last Saturday. Or exercised in any way. The excuses are coming fast and furious! But I will spare you all having to hear them. Will probably get moving over the weekend. Right now it's sunny and warm for December, nice running weather....but I'm going to the mall. Shame, shame.


----------



## JanS

Saturday and Sunday, five miles each. Not sure how things will go over the holidays. I won't be babysitting and my friend will be off work so we may run more often. Because of visitors and activities, we may run less. Will have to wait and see! 

Come January we are going to start marathon training. Still haven't made up my mind about the 50k in March but I'm leaning toward not doing it. My confidence really took a beating in that last race. I might step back on distance and work on speed. Of course I've been saying I was going to work on speed as long as I've been running and it has never happened. LOL


----------



## cindy-e

Well, still exercising daily - running mostly - but got a bad virus (on the computer) and couldn't get back until now, so... 
hope everybody is staying consistent. That's what it takes. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Oh no. The online world can be so much fun and the computer itself is such a handy tool. Really hurts when we are used to using it and can't. Hope everything is all fixed!

I had a goal to run M-F during Christmas break but didn't make it. Then we missed our usual weekend runs because my friend had to work and I had company. But those were excuses, because the truth is that I got a little spooked when I fell on the ice twice in one day. Now the weather is bad. Hope to join the fitness center this week to take advantage of the treadmill. Weird how I made it through the first two winters, actually ran MORE in the winter, but am so afraid of getting injured now.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Oh no. The online world can be so much fun and the computer itself is such a handy tool. Really hurts when we are used to using it and can't. Hope everything is all fixed!
> 
> I had a goal to run M-F during Christmas break but didn't make it. Then we missed our usual weekend runs because my friend had to work and I had company. But those were excuses, because the truth is that I got a little spooked when I fell on the ice twice in one day. Now the weather is bad. Hope to join the fitness center this week to take advantage of the treadmill. Weird how I made it through the first two winters, actually ran MORE in the winter, but am so afraid of getting injured now.


Not weird to me. A friend of mine broke her tailbone by running in the ice. Sounds like wisdom has prevailed. =0) We don't get a lot of snow and ice here. just rain. L!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

had a really encouraging run yesterday. Doing a long run today. tomorrow is a day off. =0) How's it going for everyone else?

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Seriously, where is everybody?

Sigh... I am ramping up my mileage right now, to a base mileage of 5 per day. It is going pretty well. I am at 3 days per week of 5 or more miles, and the other 3 (with one off) at 5k distance. Still not very fast, but not so embarassingly slow either. L! 

Anybody out there? Hulllllooooooo outtttt thheeerrrreee! L! 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

had a week of snowy weather, but finally back to working out. WHEW! 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Sorry to leave you all alone.  We had company over Christmas and New Year's, it was busy, and after that I never got back to my usual daily online routine. Glad to see you're still plugging away.

I started marathon training on the 19th. Some workouts got moved around in week one but they all got done. I am determined to stick with the plan this time because I've learned that not sticking with it doesn't work. LOL Oh, finally joined the gym as I've been saying I was going to do for months (or years?). The treadmill isn't as bad as I thought. Haven't tried the other equipment yet. We did run outside on Sunday and will continue to do so when possible.


----------



## cindy-e

Good to hear from you, Jan. I have a half marathon in April. Gonna try that marathon thing soon. I think. Maybe. L! Honestly it feels like I just got to where a 5k doesn't exhaust me, believe it or not. =0) I ended up stepping back from the 5 miles/day plan. Complicated. I think I am going to try that again in another month. Right now, I am just basically doing a 5k every day, plus a long run. Need to get back to track work. The track we normally use is really really muddy this time of year tho- The teens did a 23 mile bike ride today as they prep for their event - a 33 mile ride next month. Honestly, I'll be glad when that one is over. LOTS of cars on the roads around here, and 23 miles is a long way. 

Glad you are back! Way to stay with the training!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

But how long do I ever stick with a plan? I skipped my very first cross training day. Today is again supposed to be cross training. I do intend to go - try the elliptical for the first time - but we shall see. 

Runs last week were 5, 3, 3, 6 and 6, rest on Monday and Friday. Started the new week with 11 on Sunday. I was grateful it was nice enough to run outside. I was getting miserable near the end though. Looking back I realized I hadn't run more than 6 for nearly two months. No wonder 11 was a bit of a struggle.


----------



## cindy-e

I did 7 for my long run on sat. It went pretty well. Yea. I have been skipping strength and track workouts lately. Not cool. I replace them with regular runs, but so I a doing something but it's still not optimal, and I know it will hurt my training in the long run. Need to get back to it. I hate track work this time of year because the track we like to use (that never has anybody on it) is too muddy to use, so we have to use the big track at the highschool which has tons of people on it and I don't like it. 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

my daughter said I was "pushing her" from time to time on our run today. :happy::clap::happy2: I don't care if it was for a short part. I never, ever, ever, EVER thought I would hear those words from her! WOW! That makes me happy!

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Hee hee, that must have felt great.


----------



## cindy-e

Yes, Jan. Yes it did. =) L!

Today was an 8 mile long run with the little guy. I think I am going to have to start leaving him at home some if I am going to be ready for the half marathon. I hate that thought, but I have to stop so often with him... it becomes more like a sorta-kinda walk/run than an actual run. He's fun tho- and I enjoy having him with me, so I have to decide which is my bigger goal right now. hmmmm.... 

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Halfway into week 3, I still haven't missed any workouts other than that first crosstraining. 64 miles in the first two weeks. No wonder I am tired. I'm almost 50 years old, eventually I am going to have to back off some. On the other hand, without effort there will be no improvement. 

Runs last week were 11, 3, 6, 3, 6. 12 yesterday. The second half got difficult after my friend left but the promise of my Starbucks reward got me through.  Next week the long run falls back to 9 but weekday runs get longer. I'm going to try to stick to plan through the end of the month.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Halfway into week 3, I still haven't missed any workouts other than that first crosstraining. 64 miles in the first two weeks. No wonder I am tired. I'm almost 50 years old, eventually I am going to have to back off some. On the other hand, without effort there will be no improvement.
> 
> Runs last week were 11, 3, 6, 3, 6. 12 yesterday. The second half got difficult after my friend left but the promise of my Starbucks reward got me through.  Next week the long run falls back to 9 but weekday runs get longer. I'm going to try to stick to plan through the end of the month.


sounds like it is going well. I suspect that you will eventually break through to a new level of fitness from doing it, and it won't feel so overwhelming anymore. IDK if the age thing is as relevant as we all used to think it was. One of the ladies who made the olympic trials for marathoning this year was 47, though she didn't make the team. I routinely run at the back of the pack with 80 year olds who are doing half marathons. They are slow, but they can do it! They used to say that not being able to do things anymore was just the normal way of aging. Now they are saying that a lot of the loss of function both mentally and physically as we age is *because* people stopped being active and therefore could have been avoided to a degree. IDK. I am not an expert, and maybe I just want to believe it. L! But I bet you will get through it feeling so hard just b/c of consistency.

FWIW,
Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

speed work today


----------



## cindy-e

how is it going, Jan? 

Today was the 9 miler. terrible time, but SO much fun!

FWIW,

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Oops, didn't realize it had been so long. Now that I'm in the habit of talking to HT friends on Facebook, I don't check in here as often.

Training is still going well. Still healthy. Have been enjoying the mild winter, and find that I enjoy the treadmill as well. I keep challenging myself to go a little faster for a longer period.

I had a race last weekend....signed up for 20 miles, switched to 15 to be more in line with my training plan. Then found I wasn't going to have the car. Ended up doing 10 so my friend wouldn't have to wait around to take me home. And I was glad. LOL It was very cold and I was tired. Almost 10 minutes faster than 2010 but you know me. That wasn't good enough. Next race is at the end of March. I'll be testing out my marathon pace for 18 miles. If that goes well I'll feel a lot better about the marathon.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Oops, didn't realize it had been so long. Now that I'm in the habit of talking to HT friends on Facebook, I don't check in here as often.
> 
> Training is still going well. Still healthy. Have been enjoying the mild winter, and find that I enjoy the treadmill as well. I keep challenging myself to go a little faster for a longer period.
> 
> I had a race last weekend....signed up for 20 miles, switched to 15 to be more in line with my training plan. Then found I wasn't going to have the car. Ended up doing 10 so my friend wouldn't have to wait around to take me home. And I was glad. LOL It was very cold and I was tired. Almost 10 minutes faster than 2010 but you know me. That wasn't good enough. Next race is at the end of March. I'll be testing out my marathon pace for 18 miles. If that goes well I'll feel a lot better about the marathon.


10 min!!! WOW! that is great! I did 10 miles yesterday. not nearly as fast as you tho.


----------



## JanS

Still pretty much on track. My long run is up to 17 miles. Did a total of 25 over the weekend. I've been having stomach issues for a few weeks though and it's getting to be a huge problem as it was for the marathon in December. Still working on running faster but am probably going to have to let that go for a bit and concentrate on hills. Running fast in Pittsburgh won't do you much good if you can't do hills.


----------



## cindy-e

Jan, I hope your stomach issues are doing better. I have been just ...HUNGRY about halfway through. Weird, right? I never want to eat during a run. What's up with that? 

11 miles today. 4 weeks to the half marathon. So, I guess things are going ok. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Sounds like you would be ready to run a half marathon tomorrow. 

It's not unusual for me to stop and eat something on long runs. A blood sugar issue, I assume, something I had problems with long before I started running. No, the stomach has not improved, in fact it's to the point of really interfering with running. Looks like my illness in the last marathon was not a one-time thing but the start of something. I'll eventually have to see a doctor, not sure why I'm putting it off. Should just get it over with.

I'm still getting most of my miles in although with frequent stops. My long run this weekend will put me over 100 miles for the month. I'm running more than ever before and going faster, and expecting good things at my race in two weeks.


----------



## Kung

Ok, question - are there any dudes in this thread (other than me)? Not sure if I'll be running any half-marathons anytime soon (though I will be doing the Tough Mudder in September), but I am doing Crossfit and running about 2 miles 3x a week; wouldn't mind posting about it along with y'all.


----------



## cindy-e

Kung said:


> Ok, question - are there any dudes in this thread (other than me)? Not sure if I'll be running any half-marathons anytime soon (though I will be doing the Tough Mudder in September), but I am doing Crossfit and running about 2 miles 3x a week; wouldn't mind posting about it along with y'all.


You're welcome to post, of course. Right now the only ones who regularly post here are Jan and I. We would love for more people to post! =)


----------



## Kung

I'll gladly post. Y'all probably saw my workout the other day.

The warmup consisted of:

- 400m run
- various stretches (upper-downers, Lollipop guild, Russian Babymakers, etc.)
- Burgener warmups (to prepare you for Olympic style lifting)

The 'strength' workout consisted of 3x5 snatches at 65, 90 and 115 lbs.

Then came the ACTUAL workout, which consisted of:

- 800m run
- 36 snatches @ 95 lbs
- 800m run
- 36 box jumps
- 36 jumping pullups
- 36 'wall-balls' (taking a 10# ball and throwing it up against a wall to hit a certain spot)
- 36 burpees (or 'squat thrusts')

I was about dead afterwards. LOL


----------



## cindy-e

I've done crossfit a time or two. it is NO joke! (can't afford the regular fees so...) Way to go, Kung!

I did a track workout yesterday.
800 warmup
4x100 (100 recovery in between each)
2x200 (200)
1x400 (400)
2X200 (200)
4x100 (100)

Cindyc.


----------



## Kung

That's nothing to sneeze at - while I don't HATE it, I'm not the biggest fan of running either. LOL


----------



## JanS

Welcome, Kung. Yep, I'm obviously a girl too. Maybe your presence will bring out a few more men.

Right now I don't do much other than distance running and light weights. This is because I am tired.  After this next marathon I would like to run less with more speed and take the next step with weights. I have sworn to wear a bikini on my 50th birthday which is coming up in September so there is work to be done.


----------



## Kung

In my case, I've got two or three reasons why I'm working out (and thankfully, none of them involve a bikini):

- obviously I want to get in better shape
- my family has a history of heart disease - in fact, my father JUST had 2 stents put in
- I want to prove that I can IMprove and do things I didn't think I could (having had L5/S1 surgery, a double acromioplasty, double carpal release, and surgery on my ankle to remove part of a bone I broke off)

It'd be neat to bring out more guys; we'll see if it happens. I have to admit that I'm not seeing a lot of them. I'm seeing several different types of responses so far:

- "Exercise? What do you think homesteading IS? Try digging 343 miles of fenceline and see if YOU need exercise." *flexes flannel-clad arms*

- "I run...to the fridge. Then I lift...a beer. *belch*"

- "Exercise? Moving for the sake of just moving? I want my movements to have purpose." (lol)

- (insert other random joke here)


----------



## cindy-e

L! Kung, people change. I used to say that if you saw me running, you better keep up cause something was VERY wrong. Now I am training for my 4th half marathon! =0) (Well, I walked one of them, so it probably doesn't count. =0) Ya never know who might get inspired by your story and show up down here in the exercise thread. 

As for me, today was hill repeats. 4x down and back up a hill of 3/4 mile length. So just a 3 mile workout. Then I walked another 2 miles with my neighbor. All in all, a good day. =0)

Cindyc.


----------



## Kung

Workout for me was ROUGH this morning. (Heck, the 'warmup' was rough.)

"Warm-up":

200 JR's (jumpropes)
20 pushups
30 box jumps
20 pushups
25 situps
20 pushups
20 squats
15 parallette lifts
20 pushups
5 HSPUs (handstand pushups)

Skill training:
5 minutes to train on best HSPU position
5 minutes to achieve best parallette leg lift

MET CON (Metabolic Conditioning):

16 Minute AMRAP (as many rounds as possible) of:

8 54# Kettlebell Swings
4 HSPUs
16 AbMat sit-ups


----------



## cindy-e

today was just a 6 and a half mile walk. Supposed to do strength training later...


----------



## Kung

"Just"? 6 miles isn't 'just' anything; that's a long walk at any age.


----------



## ChristieAcres

DH isn't training for anything, but he does (3) sets of 50 military pushups, (3) sets of 50 situps, and (3) sets of 50 wrist curls w/20# weight every other day. Then, he rides his bicycle 4 miles (4-5) times/week, up an incredibly steep hill on the way back. The amazing thing is that I can still keep up with him hiking (?) even though I am presently not working out that much, ramping it up, though. DH & I can walk 6 miles easily right now. Now if we are hiking in the mountains, I'd be done in 5 miles. When in shape, 10 miles isn't painful, but in 20 miles, then I am pretty tired. In recent years, I began limiting our hikes to 10 miles. Longest we ever hiked was 23 miles, moderate to difficult, and I was one tired chick. 

My typical workouts are 45 minute T-Tapp routine, 20-30 minutes on my Elliptical, and taking walks at least every other day (I do the Elliptical almost every day, while T-Tapp is every other day). When I take walks, it is speed walking. Presently doing shorter T-Tapp, and just 20 minutes on my Elliptical.


----------



## Kung

Right now I'm actually not doing any running; I told myself I wasn't going to bother with it until I knew I was 'used' to CrossFit. Not sure one ever gets 'used' to it, as it's pretty much infinitely adjustable/scalable. But at least the soreness isn't as big a shock. LOL

I'll be starting to run next week again, I think; just easy stuff, like maybe a 2-mile run 2 to 3 times a week, in addition to CrossFit.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I admire those who are training to run marathons, or compete in athletic events. Yes, I suppose we have a few goals. Staying fit is for my health, #1, to maintain weight, to hike with DH, and be in shape to do all the outdoor actitivities we both enjoy. We ride a motorcycle together, also. Recently, DH's DS bought a 21 ft Glassply (40 yrs old, stored in a heated garage the whole time). The last time it was in the water was 1990. We go fishing, crabbing, shrimping, and enjoy boating (had a little open boat we used). DH is systematically repairing, rebuilding what needs is, replacing parts, and servicing the boat. It's motor was seized up, but not anymore. For the past 5 days, he and that boat have been inseparable. His DS is going to sell the boat to DH in a few months (when we can afford it). Another reason for me to ramp up the exercise!

DH told me he is working out for his health, to stay trim (still has that 10#s to go), so he can keep doing everything he enjoys. He is flat determined to be able to do 100 military pushups in a row (3 sets of 50 aren't enough, he thinks). At 55 years old, he can drop and do 65 pushups in a row. In his late 30s, he did 30 one-arm pushups with each arm and 100 military pushups. That was pre-injury, almost died in an accident in 1995. It has been a slow, but upward battle, in the physical sense. 

Just to keep up with homesteading work, we should all be fit, if we can!


----------



## JanS

I did a one-armed pushup once. LOL

Kung, what is a handstand pushup? Because what I'm imagining is very nasty indeed.

I have really cut back this week, including skipping the long run. I'm just so tired and am having sharp calf pain. Running five days/week is a little much for me. Went 5-7-2-rest-5 and rest again today. 102 for the month. Yesterday I was able to run at 7:32 for 13 minutes total, 7 being the longest stretch. I'm signing up for a race in May that gives a trophy to the overall Master's winner and noticed that last year's female Master did 7:32.  I won't be able to run a 5k that fast this year, have to concentrate on distance, but maybe someday. On second thought, remove that "maybe". 

Supposed to do 8 and 18 this weekend. Will see how that goes. 30k next weekend.


----------



## Kung

JanS - it's exactly what it sounds like. You do a pushup in the handstand position.

It's not easy. In fact, I'm taking today off from CF because I pushed so hard the other day that my left shoulder is bugging me. Nothing serious; I just need to give it a break.


----------



## hillbillygal

Yesterday I did Jillian Michael's 30 day shred dvd, 15 min of circuits (got my butt kicked on that one) and 45 min on the bike. Today my online plan says to do cardio but I started out the morning with a 35 min. yoga dvd to stretch out everything that is beyond sore this morning followed by 30 min on the bike.


----------



## cindy-e

today is a long run for me. 11 miles. Next week is 12, then another 12, then a taper. Then the half.


----------



## JanS

Good luck today, Cindy. 

Hillbillygal, I love me some Jillian. Have all her dvds although I haven't worked out to one in a long time.

I'm going to have to try a - note the use of "a" - handstand pushup. Pushups are another thing I haven't been doing. Last night I was watching a show where a guy lost a bet and had to do 100. Got me wondering how many I could do. 45. Not bad considering I haven't done any for months. My run today was less successful. Dropped out, sick again, after 2. Thought I had that under control but obviously not. I was going to give it another try this afternoon changed my mind and will go out tomorrow.


----------



## JanS

Not much going on here. Have been doing a little abs work. Got through 18 miles on Sunday. Shin splints have started up the past week or two, nothing I can do about that and with 5 weeks till the marathon I'm not stopping now.

I took Monday and Tuesday off. Today's run will be on the treadmill for the lower impact. I might check out the weight machines while I'm at the gym since what I have at home is too easy now. Not sure if I will run again this week or take off the two days before the 30k.


----------



## cindy-e

Sorry to hear about the shin splints! That is really painful, I hear. =( As for me... plugging along. 5k today with my neighbor. Tomorrow is either hills or speed... I forget. I'll have to go look. Still terribly inconsistent at strength training. Tri season is coming up, and that will help with the cross training thing at least. But I love to run, and don't really want to do much else if the truth be told. L!


----------



## JanS

Well, I understand that! I did not lift today after all, was so excited to have a good run that I hurried over to Starbucks for my reward. LOL I was able to do a 7:35 pace for 17 minutes of my 4 mile run, including 10 minutes without stopping, and for the first time it didn't seem all that hard. My goal of a 7:35 pace 5k is not very far off....on the treadmill, anyway.

Since taking two days off went so well, I may take off the next two leading up to the race. Goal: sustaining my 9:43 marathon pace for 30k. Not sure I can do it but aiming for something I know I can do doesn't seem like much of a goal.


----------



## PamB

Good morning and its been a while since I checked in. Been busy with our newest and probably last grandbaby who was born last Wed. a healthy boy, 8 lbs 2 oz and 20.5 inches long, now we have 2 girls and 2 boys. I got back to walking with a friend and have had 2 good weeks and we are walking 45 mins now, hoping to be back to 60 mins the end of next week. Also doing a challenge with a group of friends, that is not going so well. Pam


----------



## JanS

Aww, congrats on the new little one! I can't wait for grandbabies. With kids ages 18, 22, & 25 you'd think there would at least be the hint of a possibility but nope.

My race went well. Out of me, my running friend, my daughter's boyfriend and her cross country teammate, none of us placed, darn it. I finished in 3:00:31, almost 11 minutes faster than 2010. With a 9:42 pace, goal being 9:43. But it's hard to enjoy, because I know that for the marathon I will have to run that far, that fast, and feel that bad, then run another 8 miles. LOL 

I'd like to run today but can't go till after supper. I may lose my enthusiasm by then. LOL If I do, it will be easy and on the treadmill.


----------



## PamB

I got my 60 mins in this morning, there were three of us walking, one left after 30 mins, she had to work today, the other left about 10 mins later, so I kept going and got the whole 60 done, it was nice, the sun was up and the frost was burning off, it was peaceful. So I plan on doing the 60 all the time from now on. 
Good job Jan! Don't lose your enthusiasm! 
Pam


----------



## Kung

I did fairly well this morning. Did 3 rounds of:

- 10 pullups (assisted)
- 20 burpees
- 30 situps
- 40 air squats

and then a 3.2 mile run.


----------



## cindy-e

PamB said:


> I got my 60 mins in this morning, there were three of us walking, one left after 30 mins, she had to work today, the other left about 10 mins later, so I kept going and got the whole 60 done, it was nice, the sun was up and the frost was burning off, it was peaceful. So I plan on doing the 60 all the time from now on.
> Good job Jan! Don't lose your enthusiasm!
> Pam


great!


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Aww, congrats on the new little one! I can't wait for grandbabies. With kids ages 18, 22, & 25 you'd think there would at least be the hint of a possibility but nope.
> 
> My race went well. Out of me, my running friend, my daughter's boyfriend and her cross country teammate, none of us placed, darn it. I finished in 3:00:31, almost 11 minutes faster than 2010. With a 9:42 pace, goal being 9:43. But it's hard to enjoy, because I know that for the marathon I will have to run that far, that fast, and feel that bad, then run another 8 miles. LOL
> 
> I'd like to run today but can't go till after supper. I may lose my enthusiasm by then. LOL If I do, it will be easy and on the treadmill.


Wow you beat your pace! That is awesome! Do you run that pace for the whole race or do you use a speed/recovery/speed plan? You're doing great!

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

Kung said:


> I did fairly well this morning. Did 3 rounds of:
> 
> - 10 pullups (assisted)
> - 20 burpees
> - 30 situps
> - 40 air squats
> 
> and then a 3.2 mile run.


I am pretty sure I can't do 20 burpees! L! Sounds intense!


----------



## JanS

PamB said:


> Good job Jan! Don't lose your enthusiasm!
> Pam


Thanks Pam. The encouragement here really helps. I did not go yesterday but it was more of a time thing. I'm taking my regularly-scheduled Monday off too.

You're doing great! There is more to exercising than just moving, that time alone or with a good friend seems to make the rest of the day better, doesn't it?



cindy-e said:


> Wow you beat your pace! That is awesome! Do you run that pace for the whole race or do you use a speed/recovery/speed plan? You're doing great!
> 
> Cindyc.


Run straight through. Not counting port-a-potty stops.  Once I left the course, crossed the street, through a parking lot to the port-a-potty, then back....had to wait for traffic to get back on course too. Wonder what my time would be without episodes like that. LOL We ran a 3.6 mile loop followed by three 5 miles loops and my splits were fairly consistent. 9:29-9:42-9:35-9:42. I don't carry a watch or garmin, just seem to get into a rhythm. 



cindy-e said:


> I am pretty sure I can't do 20 burpees! L! Sounds intense!


We will probably never find out if I can do 20....


----------



## ChristieAcres

I take Sundays off except for a nice walk/hike of 2 or 3 miles. DS is over, so we took a speed walk. He is very impressed by how much DH, his stepfather, can do at his age. He told me last night, DH is inspiring him! DS does 2 sets of 30 military pushups, not sure how many crunches, and walks miles almost every single day. His goal is to stay fit, and has the challenge of his body type to meet. He worked out a lot when he lived on the Seattle side, so is muscular, and trim. The friend he is currently staying with, doesn't cook, and DS is worried about his health. They made a deal. The buddy will buy the meats, DS will be the rest, and prepare the meals for them both. He is a good cook! DS was in Seattle yesterday, just missed a bus (the driver yelled out he had to be on time and drove away). DS is not a runner, but has been using the Elliptical a lot... A lot of people on that bus laughed when they saw DS run past the bus to get to the next stop before the bus did!

DH is increasing his pushups, situps, wrist curls, and using his gadget. He is now over 150 pushups, 150 situps, 150 wrist curls (every other day), but staying consistent at riding his bicycle 4 miles every possible day (in between the rainfall...). His last set of wrist curls was 65. The gadget I mentioned is made of metal, with a spring, and very hard to squeeze. DH squeezes that for his forearms and hands.

We have completely dropped Gluten from our diet, so hoping that will help DH lose that 10#s. He is flat determined to lose it, and that is what is driving him.

Besides T-Tapp, Elliptical, and speed walking/hiking, I am only planning to increase time/distance. DH is going to be done working on our boat, and we will be going out on it a LOT. Also, as the weather gets nicer, we do a lot of hiking. I don't want DH to leave me in the dust...


----------



## Kung

cindy-e said:


> I am pretty sure I can't do 20 burpees! L! Sounds intense!


Yeah they're not fun.

And actually, they weren't just 20 'standard' burpees. They were 20 'bar-facing' burpees.

To do THOSE, you load up a weightlifting bar with any old weight, so it's off the ground. Then you do a burpee facing the bar.

You THEN leap over the bar, turning in mid-air, so that when you land, you're facing the bar again, and do another burpee.

Yeah, they were killer.


----------



## Kung

JanS said:


> Run straight through. Not counting port-a-potty stops.  Once I left the course, crossed the street, through a parking lot to the port-a-potty, then back....had to wait for traffic to get back on course too. Wonder what my time would be without episodes like that. LOL We ran a 3.6 mile loop followed by three 5 miles loops and my splits were fairly consistent. 9:29-9:42-9:35-9:42. I don't carry a watch or garmin, just seem to get into a rhythm.


Fairly safe to say you'd probably run my butt into the ground; I'm not at all the fastest runner out there for sure. 

ALTHOUGH I'm more committed to CrossFit today than ever. After the workout yesterday, we ran our 3.2 miles. I was running with a LT from my former Army unit; she's been a longtime runner, though she hasn't run in about 8 months.

Well, I've not run since I started CrossFit (aside from 400m/800m sprints), and not only did I not get tired, I had to wait on HER. This means that the endurance I'm building in the cardio sessions is helping me out on the runs as well.


----------



## Kung

lorichristie said:


> I take Sundays off except for a nice walk/hike of 2 or 3 miles. DS is over, so we took a speed walk. He is very impressed by how much DH, his stepfather, can do at his age. He told me last night, DH is inspiring him! DS does 2 sets of 30 military pushups, not sure how many crunches, and walks miles almost every single day.


Lori - if he wants to add a bit more 'oomph' to his routine, he might do what we call HRPUs. (Hand release pushups) Same as a regular pushup, but you go all the way down till your chest touches the ground, pick your hands up briefly, and then push up again.

I don't know that it's a 'cardio/aerobic' exercise; it probably has done more to build chest/triceps muscles than anything. But it HAS helped with my endurance on regular pushups.


----------



## JanS

Kung said:


> Fairly safe to say you'd probably run my butt into the ground; I'm not at all the fastest runner out there for sure.


Yeah, I probably would.  But muscular people don't usually make for good runners. Sounds like you're building a different body type than the average runner. The men I see on the road are usually thin with long, lean muscle. I pass "built" guys in races all the time, even the young ones often can't outrun me. Like with you, running is probably secondary for them. Not the end goal.


----------



## PamB

Got my walking in between rain showers. glad my friend is willing and able to meet me when we can! Pam


----------



## Kung

JanS said:


> Yeah, I probably would.  But muscular people don't usually make for good runners. Sounds like you're building a different body type than the average runner. The men I see on the road are usually thin with long, lean muscle. I pass "built" guys in races all the time, even the young ones often can't outrun me. Like with you, running is probably secondary for them. Not the end goal.


Even when I was running fair distances (~5 to 7 miles) I was somewhat 'built.' It's just my body type. I can run forever if I need to; endurance isn't a problem. Speed most certainly is. LOL


----------



## Kung

This morning's workout was brutal.

Warmup:

5 sets of 100m skipping (we're talking arms/knees up, moving fast, not 'tra-la-la' skipping here lol), 100m sprinting back

Strength workout:

5 sets of 3 thrusters (clean the bar, then immediately transition into a front squat, stand up and press the bar overhead, then bring the bar down as you return to a front squat position) at 95, 105, and 115# (3 times).

WOD:

100 - sledgehammer tire swings
400m run
50 - 20# wallballs (squat with the ball in front, then stand up and throw a 20# ball at a spot about 11 feet up on the wall)
400m run
50 chest-to-ground pushups
400m run


----------



## cindy-e

great job everybody! 

As for me, today was my 12 miler. SO now, I am at taper week before the half marathon. Whew! No more long runs until the actual event. =0)

Good news!

Cindyc.


----------



## Kung

And I thought yesterday was a tough workout. Today's workout:

Warm-up: 

With 45# olympic bar - 3 deadlift, 3 power clean, 3 front squat, 3 push jerk.

Strength

2Ã5 Shoulder press @ 95#, rest 60 seconds each round
3Ã3 Push press + 1 Push jerk @ 115#, rest 60 seconds each round
3Ã5 Power clean @ 115# &#8211; Rest 60 sec each round

Met Con: (Metabolic conditioning)
&#8216;Grace&#8217;
30 Clean and jerk, 135# - did it in 11:09


----------



## Kung

And I thought YESTERDAY'S workout was tough! LOL!

Warmup:

400m run, 100m run uphill backwards, 100m run downhill sprint, 100m run uphill backwards, 100m run downhill sprint

Strength:

7 reps to establish a heavy squat, then 5 sets of 3 reps @ 75% of heavy squat. Rest 60 sec/round.

My 5 sets were: 135#, 5 reps; 185#, 5 reps, 215#, 3 reps, 245#, 3 reps, 185#, 5 reps

Skill/Transfer:

8 Minutes of snatch balance + OH squat (did this just with the bar - shoulder hurts)

Met Con (metabolic conditioning):

We 'did Cindy' with a partner. LOL ('Cindy" is a workout)

2 partners do tire flips and the other starts on Cindy (5 pullups, 10 chest-to-ground pushups, 15 air squats, and repeat). At the end of each 2 minute round, partners will switch exercises and record the # of tire flips and rounds of Cindy they complete . The total # of tire flips and rounds for Cindy will be added up at the end.

I did about 20 of those tire flips with the partners; and 5 rounds of Cindy, so I did 25 pullups, 50 pushups, and 75 air squats. And those tire flips were *NOT* easy; that tire was one of those HUGE tractor tires, with another tire inside THAT tire. It weighs about 250# or so.

Here's a picture of the three of us AFTER the workout.  (I wasn't smiling - and they were - because the guy said 'say cheese' and they were dead tired. I said "Limburger!" and they started laughing, and he snapped the picture right then. LOL)


----------



## cindy-e

leaving now for the half marathon tomorrow. =0) Here we go!

Cindyc.


----------



## PamB

Good luck Cindy!
I have done well this week, up to 2.5 miles in just under one hour, pretty good for us 'old' ladies, although I missed Fri and Sat this week, my walking partner and I both have these nasty colds, ugh!
hoping we get back at on Monday.
Pam


----------



## JanS

Heh, love the pic Kung. 

Good luck Cindy! Will have to make a rare twice-in-one-day visit to HT to hear about your race.

PamB: that cold is really getting around. I have it too, very mild, the little boy I babysit got pretty sick with his.

I haven't been running much at all and haven't been keeping track on the training plan when I do. Will sit down tonight and get the calendar in order. Hopefully get a good run in tomorrow. Too much going on. Three weeks till race day, and I haven't even done my long run yet.


----------



## cindy-e

So much fun! 2:50 time by the gun. 2:47 by my watch. For most folks that is awful, but it's a pr for me.  I'll take it! This just in... We left before awards. My son won 3rd place in his age group! He is so excited!


----------



## PamB

Great job, Cindy and your boy too! 
We were back at walking this morning, it was raining when we go started but quit shortly we only did two laps, which is about 1.25 miles, my friend was still battling the chest cold, I could have done more but after 3 days off was a little wimpy, and had a long list of things to do at home this morning, I know, I know-it would have waited. So we will walk the rest of the week and I will do the 4 laps! 
Pam


----------



## Kung

All I have to say about this morning is OUCH.

Warm up was 5 rounds of:

- 'Spiderman crawling' across the box (just like it sounds)
- then 3 seated box jumps onto a 24" box
- then crab walking back across the box
- then 3 more seated box jumps

We then did our 1RM (one rep max) for deadlifts, shoulder press and squat. Mine were:

- deadlift - 365#
- squat - 225# (I easily had 255# but forgot to go all the way down on last squat)
- shoulder press - 135#

Then our MET CON was 5 rounds of:

- 15 reps of 135# deadlift
- 15 pushups


----------



## PamB

Did 2.5 miles today. hopefully will be at 3+ by the end of April. Pam


----------



## cindy-e

this is a recovery week after the half, so won't be doing much in the way of exercise besides walking. I walked yesterday with my friend. =0) Pam, you are doing great!

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## JanS

Congratulations Cindy and son! When your child wins it's better than winning yourself. I know that feeling. 

Speaking of which....my youngest graduates high school soon and is finishing up her last few track meets ever. Sure is a weird feeling. 

Finally did the long run yesterday. 21 miles. Started feeling bad after 11 and by 12 I wasn't finishing, was switching from the marathon to the half, and was NEVER doing a marathon again. LOL Hit the wall pretty early but I fueled up and was able to finish although with some walking in the last 5. I've had problems with low blood sugar for years and this was a good reminder that I can't wait till I feel bad to take in nutrition. Gels and Gatorade make me sick but I found fruit strips at Target that I can tolerate. I'm going to try eating one every couple of miles and see how that goes.

I only ran two other times in the past two weeks. But one was really good.  I was able to keep at 7:35 for 15 minutes without stopping. That is just 7:33 short of a 5k. I know I will be able to do it soon. I have a 5k two weeks after the marathon....they started a master's trophy this year and I would love to have it. Just the fact that it's offered will bring out better runners but I can dream.


----------



## cindy-e

back in the saddle after a rest week after the half. I am using a different training program for this next event, so yesterday was a 30 min. run. I don't know the miles.

cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I haven't been running much at all! It's taper time, true, but I have really slacked off. Just been stressed over life changes around here. My youngest will be graduating from high school and the middle child is heading to Africa for an internship then graduating from college. Add in some other big changes and I have been sitting around worrying instead of running. Which is dumb, because running would almost certainly make me feel better.

I am just ready to be done after over 25 years of child-raising, the last 7 as a widow.

Anyway, I crossed a big thing off my list this morning and feel free to head to the gym.  Two more big things and I am finally rewarding myself with the tattoo that was supposed to be my reward after marathon #1. LOL


----------



## JanS

5k @ 7:35 pace, another item checked off the to-do list.  I really do seem to benefit when I take extra rest.

I usually keep my goals to myself and feel like I'm, I don't know, bragging maybe, when I talk about them here. But it also makes me a little more accountable.

I just read a post on FB from Pete Thomas, who appeared on an early season of The Biggest Loser and is now a very fit man. He wrote a goals list in 2006 that included being honored by the Governor's Council on Physical Fitness. Never tried to do anything about it, just went about living his life in a healthy way and helping others do the same. He just found out, six years later, that they ARE honoring him. Then another Biggest Loser chimed in to say that winning the competition was on his goals list in 2008, and he did go on to win the next year. Lost over 200 lbs. and has kept it off.

So....I'm going to continue even if it does feel a little like bragging.


----------



## cindy-e

I love hearing about your goals jan. they motivate me! Today I did 3.25 miles. 800, then 400 recovery, then repeat.


----------



## JanS

And I love hearing about your much more disciplined way of training.  I will get around to sticking to a training schedule one of these days....


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> And I love hearing about your much more disciplined way of training.  I will get around to sticking to a training schedule one of these days....


It doesn't appear to hurt you that you haven't stuck to a schedule. I have to be consistent because I have to lose those last 29 lbs. 29 lbs. After all this I have just 29 lbs left to lose. HAVE-TO-KEEP-GOING-TO-THE-END! So close! =0) Plus, I don't think I have your natural talent for running. I run. I love it. I am not naturally good at it. You seem to be naturally good at it. =0) Your way works for you. What's wrong with that? 

Cindyc.


----------



## cindy-e

standard 5k route today.


----------



## JanS

The question is, which part is working for me? The beginning and middle of training, when I stick to the plan, or the end where I slack off? I suffered through the last miles of both marathons, that's pretty standard, but would I have done better if I'd kept to the training plan? We won't be finding out with this marathon either. 

No running today or yesterday, expect to get in a mid-range distance tomorrow. Then I'll plan out the rest of the week. 

9 days.


----------



## cindy-e

no running today or yesterday for me either. Just walking... 

=0)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I ran just a bit on Sunday. My friend started having problems with her feet so we stopped after maybe 3 1/2 miles. She was driving so that was it for me too. Cross your fingers for her as she has to be able to do 13.1 in just 6 days.

Today I started a little program an online friend is trying. Supposed to give you nice toned arms for summer.  Mostly weights/push-ups with a little cardio. My arms hurt already so it must be working. Will probably drop out though, this isn't the week for me to start anything that stresses the knees, as the cardio will. Or maybe I'll stick with the arm moves.

Have some errands then I will stop at the park or gym (sky is starting to turn black) for a short run.

Just signed up for runner tracking for the race. It will post my splits to my Facebook page which is kind of cool....cool for friends to get updates, not cool if they know within moments that I've dropped out or something. LOL This worked well for us in 2010. My brother in Virginia checked FB then updated another brother at mile 12 and my Mom and kids at the finish via cell phone. They knew just about the exact time I'd cross the finish. 

NOW I'm getting nervous!


----------



## Kung

I did what our CrossFit box called the 'Fatal 5K' on Saturday....and the name was apt.

We ran 1.7 miles down the 'Waynesville hill' to the Waynesville park in Waynesville, MO. (There's a good reason it's called 'the Waynesville hill' - that hill is a punisher.)

After running down to the hill, we had to do:

- 25 suspended pushups
- 25 dips
- 25 tire flips (150lb tire)
- 25 broad jumps
- 300 ft of walking lunges with a 45# plate held overhead
- 300 ft of bear crawls

THEN you had to run back UP the hill....and do 25 burpees at the end. It was killer...I finished dead last (literally.) Which was fine - a lot of people who did it, didn't do some exercises, or they just did the run, etc. I on the other hand was going to 'do it Rx' (as prescribed), plus I forgot to eat well, PLUS I'm dealing with a bum left shoulder. Had I eaten well alone I probably would have knocked off a half hour of my time. But it was fun. (More so afterwards. LOL)


----------



## JanS

That DOES sound fun in a sick kind of way.  Like the challenges they do on Biggest Loser Australia (which as I've mentioned many times is my fave show. LOL) I long to do tire flips. But just thinking about walking lunges makes my knees hurt. My gym is expanding and adding classes, hope that means Crossfit!

I did two miles the other day and decided to stick with the summer arms challenge, arm moves only. It's not too bad, I probably need heavier weights. Except the triceps dips which are killing me. Heading out in a bit for a short run, possibly at the gym. I see it's raining on my freshly hung laundry. Sigh.


----------



## Kung

Well, all I can tell you is that CrossFit is at the same time the hardest, yet the most fun, thing I've ever done. Part of it's the fact that the work out is never the same - ever. It gives rise to the saying "Walk in terrified...leave accomplished." 

A lot of people who run long distances will participate in CrossFit, but they'll tailor their workouts. For instance, they'll go on the days that workouts will tend to be more plyometric (for instance, fast air squats, burpees, box jumps, etc.), but won't go (or will substitude) on days the workouts are more 'oly lifting' (for instance, deadlifts, back squats, snatches, clean & jerks, etc.).

BUT...I can tell you my stamina/endurance overall has increased. I don't feel like I'm making all that much progress; but then again, the first day (back in March) I could barely finish 3 rounds of 15 air squats, 12 pushups and 9 burpees; and yet the other day I finished the Fatal 5K (even if it did take me darn near 2 hours). Arms, chest, shoulders and legs are noticeably more defined and larger, stomach is smaller, pants looser.


----------



## cindy-e

Kung said:


> Well, all I can tell you is that CrossFit is at the same time the hardest, yet the most fun, thing I've ever done. Part of it's the fact that the work out is never the same - ever. It gives rise to the saying "Walk in terrified...leave accomplished."
> 
> A lot of people who run long distances will participate in CrossFit, but they'll tailor their workouts. For instance, they'll go on the days that workouts will tend to be more plyometric (for instance, fast air squats, burpees, box jumps, etc.), but won't go (or will substitude) on days the workouts are more 'oly lifting' (for instance, deadlifts, back squats, snatches, clean & jerks, etc.).
> 
> BUT...I can tell you my stamina/endurance overall has increased. I don't feel like I'm making all that much progress; but then again, the first day (back in March) I could barely finish 3 rounds of 15 air squats, 12 pushups and 9 burpees; and yet the other day I finished the Fatal 5K (even if it did take me darn near 2 hours). Arms, chest, shoulders and legs are noticeably more defined and larger, stomach is smaller, pants looser.


I tried crossfit. I sorta liked it, sorta hated it. I couldn't figure out why. Then I realized that I have enough hard-core intensity IRL, and wanted my workouts to be useful, but fun, and *not* intense in the way the crossfit is intense - which is hard to explain if you haven't done it. I may try it again next year when I release 2 of my 5 homeschooled kids to the local community college and have less on my plate. =0) Then intensity might be fun again. 

People think that running half marathons is really intense, but it really isn't. That's hard to explain too! =0) I really enjoy the whole experience. 

K. FWIW,

Cindyc. (who has been very bad and not done any real workouts for a week!)


----------



## JanS

I don't doubt half-marathons are intense for the elite runners. I will never know. :nana:

I want to scale back running over the summer and add more strength so Crossfit is a possibility. But I'll be starting new things in many areas so more likely I will be doing something less intense.

Today I did my arm workout and two easy miles on the treadmill, ending at race pace. 9:43 doesn't seem all that fast when running for a few minutes but near impossible when I imagine doing it for 4-5 hours. Yet I did it for 3 hours just a month ago. It can be done. Just don't know if I'll be doing it at this time. Can you hear me talking myself into and out of it? LOL


----------



## Kung

JanS said:


> I don't doubt half-marathons are intense for the elite runners. I will never know. :nana:
> 
> I want to scale back running over the summer and add more strength so Crossfit is a possibility. But I'll be starting new things in many areas so more likely I will be doing something less intense.
> 
> Today I did my arm workout and two easy miles on the treadmill, ending at race pace. 9:43 doesn't seem all that fast when running for a few minutes but near impossible when I imagine doing it for 4-5 hours. Yet I did it for 3 hours just a month ago. It can be done. Just don't know if I'll be doing it at this time. Can you hear me talking myself into and out of it? LOL


LOL yep.  I do the same thing with my workouts. I usually convince myself by saying "...and if I don't go, Greg (trainer) will remember and punish me the next time." LOL

I'm willing to bet if you stuck with CrossFit for maybe a month you'd probably never look back. What I like about it is that I work out 4 hours a week (one-hour sessions) and am seeing better gains than when I ran 45 minutes a day, followed by 100 situps, 100 pushups, and then 1.5 hours of weightlifting.


----------



## ErinP

Well I just wanted to check in with Day 1 (again) of C25K. 
Two miles.


----------



## JanS

Good job Erin, the beginning is always the hardest, it's all downhill from here.


----------



## JanS

The marathon was yesterday. Time planned was 4:20, secret wish goal 4:15, and I would have been okay with 4:30. Smashed all that but in the wrong direction LOL finishing in 4:57:17. Slacking off training in the end? The heat? This distance maybe just not being right for me? Don't know. But I'm not upset either. People were falling left and right and I made it over the line under my own power.  Got my picture taken and as I walked away heard the photographer calling for a medic for the next person in line. My daughter at the mile 16 water station and a friend whose band played at mile 24 both saw runners in pretty bad shape.

But anyway....I do question putting myself through all this if I'm not improving. After a nap I was fairly sure I'd give it another try. Just need to work harder.

I have the 5k in two weeks, a 5k planned for the end of September, and we're hoping to get into the Marine Corps half in Virginia next May. If we do, that means the 2013 Pittsburgh marathon will be out. So no marathons for me anytime soon.


----------



## ErinP

JanS said:


> Good job Erin, the beginning is always the hardest, it's all downhill from here.


Nah. The beginning is the easy part. The "continuing" is the hard part.


----------



## ErinP

Day 2. 
Done.


----------



## Kung

Well, I'm busting my butt in the gym for the next 2 weeks, because on 25 May I'm having shoulder surgery to 

- remove scar tissue for sure
- revise the previous surgery (possible)
- repair a possible small rotator cuff tear
- and if the above is needed, do a biceps tenodesis.

Suffice to say I'm not exactly a happy camper...but having had 7 surgeries and doing CrossFit for the last 2 months, what does not kill me makes me stronger.  My plan is to take a week off immediately following surgery, and then get back to CrossFit and the gym, even if all I can do is walking, box step ups/downs, V-ups, elliptical training, etc.

Monday's workout was:

2 Minutes of Double-unders (jumprope passes 2x under you in one jump)
5 Minutes of Kipping handstand push-ups with partners (no way can I do handstand pushups with my shoulder...so I just did handstands)

Strength:
3x Max Effort Bench Press @ 85% of 1 RM (I did 235#)

Met Con:
Perform as many reps of the following in 10 minutes:
3, 6, 9, 12, 15, 18, 21&#8230;reps
Thrusters, 95/65#
Pull-ups

I did '12' (3 thrusters, 3 pullups; 6 thrusters, 6 pullups.....and so on, up to 12)

-Then 1:00 Minute Rest-

3 Minutes of Burpees


----------



## JanS

Wow Kung, it will be tough if you have to take much time off. Hope your surgery goes well!

Today I restarted the summer arms challenge. Didn't feel like doing it on Sunday for some reason  and then decided to go back to the beginning. I ran too! Stuck with the treadmill as that's easier on the legs. But I felt totally normal, absolutely no side effects from the race. Walked and ran 5k. Bumped the speed up to 8.5 for the first time, just because I've been wondering if I could do it. Did that for a minute early and a minute and a half later. Still feel great hours later but will skip tomorrow, just in case.


----------



## Kung

I shouldn't have to take much time off - I hope. Of course, if you go online and look up 'biceps tenodesis,' 1/2 the people have no pain and 1/2 the people are in excruciating pain a month later. LOL

The way I see it, I can either sit in a chair @ home and be in pain....or I can do the same thing @ work. At least at work, when I'm on the computer, I can get paid.


----------



## cindy-e

5k benefit run today. 36 min. That's pretty good for me. =0) My neighbor ran her FIRST 5k EVER in her whole life and came in 4TH PLACE (women's division)!! I was so excited for her! She just started running 6 months ago or so, and she is 40! She's a natural! =0)


----------



## Kung

JanS said:


> Wow Kung, it will be tough if you have to take much time off. Hope your surgery goes well!


That's the good thing - I won't have to, at least off of work, anyways.

As far as CrossFit goes, I don't plan on taking too much time off of that either. Even if the only thing I can do is a fast walk, box steps, air squats, etc., then I'll be there 2 or 3 weeks later at the box doing 'em.


----------



## cindy-e

Kung said:


> That's the good thing - I won't have to, at least off of work, anyways.
> 
> As far as CrossFit goes, I don't plan on taking too much time off of that either. Even if the only thing I can do is a fast walk, box steps, air squats, etc., then I'll be there 2 or 3 weeks later at the box doing 'em.


just be careful! Rest is also a part of the whole picture of health. You want to heal completely to be sure that your injury doesn't hold you back more in the future... You can think of your physical therapy as exercise if it helps. =0) Even elite athletes go through cycles of taper or rest. 

Wishing you the best!

Cindyc.


----------



## Kung

Oh trust me - I will get plenty of rest.


----------



## JanS

Good job Cindy, and to your neighbor as well. If she wasn't hooked before, that great finish should do it. 

I've settled into running every other day, whatever speed or distance I feel like doing, for now. Despite doing all my running outside until joining a gym this winter, I had never actually run on a road except for races. Did that Sunday for the first time and must say that I loved it. It's fairly dangerous around here but not as bad once I got off our road. Loved going up and down hills and just taking whatever came at me. This could get to be a regular thing, weekends only since there's not as much traffic.


----------



## cindy-e

today ws just a 4 ish mile walk with my other neighbor Melanie. =)

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

I am still working on my arms/shoulders/back and have started doing the hated ab exercises. I lost weight during the marathon and think if I put a little effort into my stomach muscles, it will show. No one is going to see anyway but I'll know. LOL

Tuesday I did four miles at the park. Today is speed on the treadmill. Also my daughter's last track meet ever and I can't go.  Feeling lots of guilt. I have been feeling a lot of stress and guilt as I wrap up raising my youngest and look back at the mistakes I've made with all three. Hopefully I will be able to bury some of that under my run.


----------



## Karen

Well you've all inspired me. I can't do all that you guys do, but I'm determined that there are things I can do to at least get my heart rate up and work my upper body. 

So I went out and bought some 3 lb. hand weights to start with and found a lot of cool YTube exercises that can be done in my wheelchair if I put the arms up. 

I do have to admit that, I don't enjoy exercising but I'm going to stick with it as part of my 'new me' diet/exercise program. I can't tell you how much I wish I was one of those people who looks forward to the next day of working out. But my goal is to at least get to the point where I don't 'dread' it; rather it just becomes a part of my daily routine.

Cheering the rest of you on and thank you for the inspiration that anyone can develop some sort of workout!


----------



## JanS

Welcome Karen! You may never love exercising. Or...as it gets easier, you may find it easier to like. I had quite nice arms and shoulders at one point using nothing heavier than 3 lb weights so don't ever think you're not doing enough. My mom (70!) uses that size weights at exercise class every week and, along with changing her diet, lost 15lbs and saved herself from diabetes. Little changes can make a big difference.


----------



## JanS

Same old, same old. I've stuck to running every other day, 3-5 miles but usually 3 or 4. Speed on the treadmill mid-week, hills every other week when I don't have the car and need to hit the road.

I ramped up my speed a bit more. Did level 8 (7:35) for 5k distance, putting it up to 8.5 for the last 2 minutes. Then added a minute at level 9. Not sure how fast that is but definitely the fastest I've ever gone. The next week I did level 9 a little longer. And think I will continue to improve.

I have a 5k on Saturday. Thought it was 2 weeks after the marathon but it was 4 weeks. Today I ran at race time, 9 am, to see what the weather could be like. Not good. There will be no PR and no awards if it's this humid. I am still taking it seriously and am going down on Wednesday to walk or jog the route. Friday will be a very light run with a couple of minutes at race pace, just to remind the body what it's supposed to do. I read that hint in Runner's World, we'll see if it helps!


----------



## PamB

Been AWOL! Took a week off from walking and am paying for it. Started a nutritional class a few weeks ago and learning a lot. putting what I am learning into practice is difficult, but worth it. Back at walking 3 laps, when I was up to 4 which is 2 miles, want to get to 3-4 miles. Only did 2 and 3/4 laps today, we were both feeling not walking for a week. Not going to do that again, take that much time off. Keep it up everyone.. Pam


----------



## cindy-e

good job getting back at it. I took more time than I meant to off of working out because of trying to find a place to live. =( Time off from working out NEVER works out well for me. bummer.

On another note,

tomorrow is my son's first marathon. He has trained for it and he is ready and excited. Will let you know how it goes.

Cindyc.


----------



## JanS

Well, I guess having somewhere to live is A BIT more important than working out. 

Good luck to your son! How old is he....is this your teenager?


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Well, I guess having somewhere to live is A BIT more important than working out.
> 
> Good luck to your son! How old is he....is this your teenager?


He is 17. Will be 18 in a couple of months. I have some reservations, but I could only put my foot down 4 a very little while, so...


----------



## JanS

Wow, I never would have had the confidence at that age. Good for him! I'm glad you're not trying to talk him out of it. You run, if he wasn't well-trained, you'd know it.

I did not get the Master's Trophy at the 5k this morning but did PR. 24:09, faster than my previous 5k time by 35 seconds. I'm very happy with that. I couldn't hear the announcements very well but think one over-40 woman finished ahead of me, and at a very fast time. Out-of-my-league fast. Once I heard the field had nearly doubled over last year, I figured some good racers might be coming out.


----------



## cindy-e

JanS said:


> Wow, I never would have had the confidence at that age. Good for him! I'm glad you're not trying to talk him out of it. You run, if he wasn't well-trained, you'd know it.
> 
> I did not get the Master's Trophy at the 5k this morning but did PR. 24:09, faster than my previous 5k time by 35 seconds. I'm very happy with that. I couldn't hear the announcements very well but think one over-40 woman finished ahead of me, and at a very fast time. Out-of-my-league fast. Once I heard the field had nearly doubled over last year, I figured some good racers might be coming out.


Well, a cyber friend of mine posted on fb today that somebody she knows came in at 22 and some change on the 5k - and he is 70 years old! WOW! 

Anyway, I had heard some negative information about marathoning and teens and growth plates and... so I had some reservations, but he was prepared, and he finished and had a great time. He didn't get injured, which I think is the big worry that people have with teens and marathoning. I guess if this is how he is going to assert his independence, rather than some of the negative ways teens do that, I am totally OK with it. =0) But I am also glad it gets less risky as he gets older and stops growing. 

Cindyc.
ETA: HE WON 3rd PLACE in his age division again! We left before awards again (at his request) and he placed again! =0) He is completely asleep now - out like a very exhausted young marathon runner. You know before he does. =0)


----------



## JanS

Congratulations to your son! WOW, and a top three finish! I checked in several times yesterday to see if there was any news. 

I know some races want proof that a teen is ready before allowing them to sign up for a marathon. We were questioned before dd18's half but then she does look more like a 12-year-old. 

Times were posted from my race and I did a bit faster than I thought. 24:06. Now the fire is lit to get under 24:00. The woman who got the Master's did a 7:04 pace. While I have confidence that I can improve I also have common sense. I'm not getting to 7:04. There was another faster over-40 who did 7:31 at age 55. Good for her! But she's the one I'll be gunning for next year.


----------



## Kung

I worked out yesterday for the first time in 3 weeks. LOL I really lucked out with my shoulder; while they did indeed need to 'fix' some stuff, it was limited to:

- a bunch of scar tissue removal
- revision of the previous acromioplasty (cutting off some of the end of my clavicle)
- and removing a bone spur or two.

After my surgery, range of motion SUCKED until I got a massage from a friend who's also a current EMT; it HURT like a sunuvagun, but also gave me MUCH greater mobility.

Went to the CrossFit box feeling pretty good; it was exactly 10 days post-shoulder surgery. The warmup was carrying a 200# truck tire 400 meters; and after that, some Burgener warmups (to prepare for Olympic lifts).

I did mimic the lifts with a PVC pipe, and then with the 'bella bar' (a 15# bar), and then the full-on Olympic bar; but while I can do back squats, front squats or anything overhead is just too soon, ALTHOUGH anything with my arms low is fine. So after various other stuff, my WOD was

- 50 'bearhugger' squats holding a 50# ball to my chest, followed by
- 40 regular squats with 115#.

Felt GOOD to get back into the swing of things. I then went to a PT session this morning. Range of motion is very good for what I had done (they told me that a 'normal' patient has to go to a few sessions to get what I've already achieved), and strength is excellent; but there are some tight spots to work through, and muscle-specific strengthening exercises.

Anyways....yay! I can work out again! :gaptooth:


----------



## cindy-e

glad you're back at it kung!

Cindyc.


----------



## Kung

This last week was a banner week for me. Not only am I back to working out, but I hit two BIG PR's (personal records) this week.

Squats - I have FINALLY broken into the 300# club. Prior to my surgery I hit 275#; and the second time out of surgery doing squats, I hit 275 and felt I could have done more. So I tried 285, and still felt froggy, so I went for 305, and got it! 

Front squats - TONS harder than the back squat, but I still managed to squat 175#.


----------



## JanS

Hello all. I'm still around, still running. Continued with the every-other-day thing for a while and have just started ramping it up. Going a little farther and a little more often.

My friend has not been able to run since the marathon, 6 weeks. She went to the podiatrist and it could be another 2 months. Sigh. And she is a teacher so we could have been running together all summer. My daughter just started back to running after a rest followed by hurting her leg on a trampoline. We have gone together a few times. Today she did 3 and I did 4. I am also doing abs, pull-ups, lunges, and lots of other little things and it's starting to show. If I can't catch a man this summer, it's never going to happen. LOL j/k, still not sure I want to catch one but with the kids grown it's time to at least consider it.

I have a 5k next month on the same course as the last one. I signed up to support and meet the sweet little boy it benefits, figuring it would be a hot day and I would jog it. But we shall see.


----------



## JanS

WOW Kung! Surgery must agree with you.


----------



## Kung

Jan - people don't believe me when I tell them I heal insanely fast. My doctor, his PA, and my PT's have all said the same thing - "You heal faster than anyone I've ever seen." They also tell me I push myself a lot harder than most people do.


----------



## cindy-e

glad you are doing well Kung. I ran my normal 5k route today and I am planning to pick the p90x stuff up and try it again tomorrow. Yep. that is about it. =0)


----------



## Kung

Well, it had to happen sometimes. LOL Was doing squats today and the trainer corrected something with my form that will hose my knees over time. WELL...I focused so hard on THOSE that I sort of forgot to keep my back straight, and ALMOST threw my back out big time.

It's not terrible - in fact, I had already previously made an appointment with my massage therapist - but still, it's not fun either. I should be fine tomorrow.  (Yes, I finished the workout.)


----------



## cindy-e

Kung said:


> Well, it had to happen sometimes. LOL Was doing squats today and the trainer corrected something with my form that will hose my knees over time. WELL...I focused so hard on THOSE that I sort of forgot to keep my back straight, and ALMOST threw my back out big time.
> 
> It's not terrible - in fact, I had already previously made an appointment with my massage therapist - but still, it's not fun either. I should be fine tomorrow.  (Yes, I finished the workout.)


glad you are OK! Wow! Just remember that these workouts are about long-term health, not about just today. Sometimes it is smart *not* to finish a work out. but you know that. =0) I think a lot of sports injuries come from not taking the long view of health. JM2CFWIW.

cindyc.


----------



## Kung

Cindy - trust me when I say that if I at any time had thought I couldn't finish the workout I would have stopped. 

As it is, I went to the massage therapist later that day, and about an hour and a half later I walked out VERY sore but with my back in place and all that good stuff.


----------



## JanS

Wow, almost a month since anyone has posted. The only reason I haven't been checking in is because I am not doing anything different. Still running 3-4 miles most days. Some speed work, some hills. Am on day 3 of a 30 day abs challenge. Looking ahead, I have a 5k at the end of September and want to finish in the top 3 of my division. Which means I must PR. After that, training to get under 2 hours in a November half marathon.


----------



## Kung

I've been doing stuff still; as a matter of fact I've been doing very well. 

Yesterday's workout:

400 meter run for a warmup, followed by:

"Randy" (Hero WOD). I'll just post the video for an explanation. LOL My time was nowhere near this - was like 7 minutes, but first time ever doing it, and a month and a half post-shoulder surgery, so I was pretty proud of it. The 'healthiest' guy did it in like 5:30.

(Note: Haven't vetted this video for content; so if it's not friendly, let me know and I'll delete it.)

[youtube]IcJB6t2GTfM[/youtube]

Then:

"Smoke" - a 30 minute AMRAP (as many rounds as possible) 'partner failure' exercise. (Meaning one partner does the exercise till he can't do anymore of that particular exercise, then the partner does the same #):

Burpees
Box Jumps
Pushups
Air squats
Ring dips

Then repeat the whole circuit until the 30 minutes are up. I got approximately 35 burpees, 60 box jumps, 80 pushups, 80 air squats and probably 50 ring dips.

*THEN* an 800 meter run.

Was REAL proud of the workouts, but let me tell you, BOY am I sore today. LOL


----------



## JanS

Hello, checking in, it's been awhile. 

I am still running, still concentrating more on speed than distance. I am at the fastest I have ever been. And am just starting to add distance back in. Am running a 5k in two weeks and a 10 miler next month. 

I have been working out in other ways too but a little more hit and miss. Abs and light weights. My birthday was last week and as promised I took a picture for a weight loss/fitness site and posted it. Bare 50-year-old stomach, c-section scars and all! It wasn't easy but it got a wonderful response from hundreds of women just like me. Women who are working on their fitness knowing the end result isn't going to be perfection.

My weight is at the lowest it's been for over 10 years and I am going to watch that I don't lose any more. Haven't been doing it on purpose, it's just that I'm working out so hard. Oh, and I went WAY out on a limb and dated someone for a little while. First time in YEARS. Not sure I would do that again but at least I gave it a try.

I would love to hear what the rest of you have been up to!


----------



## Kung

Basically, a bunch of this:










LOL - those were clean and jerks from our "9/11" workout at our CrossFit box. 2001m row, 9 different exercises, 11 reps of each, and then 2001m row. I look a lot pudgier in that pic than I am due to the stance (when power cleaning you're supposed to sort-of 'poke' your butt back so as to keep your back straight) and breathing in just before the overhead movement. I'm still down about 30 lbs, and have lost some more weight in the last week or two.


----------



## JanS

The 5k was on 9/30 and I absolutely crushed it in 22:43...I was expecting a decent time but not that good, not at my age! Got 3rd of 220 in my age group (keeping in mind that a lot of people walk 5ks for charity, no way to know how many were actually competing). There is something wrong with my left calf but I am going ahead with training hard for my next race in a couple of weeks. I can rest it after that. Oh, and I signed up for the '13 Pittsburgh marathon even though I never wanted to do one again. If I can make such a huge improvement in the 5k, maybe I can get better at the marathon too.


----------

